# Lustige Geschichten!



## Pusillin (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
erstmal: hier pls keine wow-witze posten,
sondern nur selbsterlebte geschichten (ingame oder im reallife)
die mit wow zu tun haben.
für normale witze gibt es schon ein thema!
ich fang dann mal an:

Lehrer fragt: "Was für Süchte gibt es?"
mein Freund: "Computersucht!"
Lehrer: "Und wann setzt die ein?"
mein Freund: "Ab Level 5!!!"

xD hoffe ihr habt auch was!


----------



## Raheema (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil ^^



habe leider keien selber ^^


----------



## Lerua (23. Januar 2009)

Bei mir auch so was ähnliches ein.
Ein Freund von mir hat einen Hausaufgabengutschein bekommen und gefragt ob die seelengebunden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich konnt vor lachen nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Januar 2009)

Ich geb dir nen Euro wenn bis Seite 3 nicht eien Storye ist die sich wer ausgedacht hat, oder die nicht von ihm ist^^


----------



## wertzû (23. Januar 2009)

letztens im supermarkt hatte ein angestelter probleme mit dem laser da zum einscannen da sagte er: SCHEISSE DAS DING IS BUGGY!


----------



## Raheema (23. Januar 2009)

lol geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ding ist buggy SUCHTI ^^


----------



## Hinack (23. Januar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal: hier pls keine wow-witze posten,
> sondern nur selbsterlebte geschichten (ingame oder im reallife)
> die mit wow zu tun haben.
> ...



Hahahahahahaha, wie geil, wenn ich in deiner klasse gewesen wäre hätte ich aufm boden gelegen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Januar 2009)

Hab ich beim Chatten gesehen^^ 

Gildenkollege 1 "Wo ist Tolledo?"
Gildenkolelge 2 "Schau halt Buffed"


----------



## Tamîkus (23. Januar 2009)

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items&#8230; ähm&#8230; Klamotten&#8230;

Ich: &#8222;Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: &#8222;Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: &#8222;Stormwind?"
Sie: &#8222;Ne von H&M"
Ich: &#8222;H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: &#8222;Inst..was?"
Ich: &#8222;Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: &#8222;Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: &#8222;Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: &#8222;Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: &#8222;Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: &#8222;Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?"
Ich: &#8222;Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich&#8230;"

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: &#8222;Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?" Ich: &#8222;Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr &#8222;Hast du'n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: &#8222;gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu&#8230; ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift &#8222;Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: &#8222;Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?"
Polizei: &#8222;Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: &#8222;Ne, Schurke"
Polizei: &#8222;Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"
Ich: &#8222;Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?"
Polizei: &#8222;Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen.

Ich: &#8222;Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"
Polizei: &#8222;Folgen sie uns einfach!"
Ich: &#8222;Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! &#8222;Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: &#8222;Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: &#8222;Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"
Ich: &#8222;Kein Problem, einfach antraden"
Polizei: &#8222;Was sind sie von Beruf?"
Ich: &#8222;Ingenieur"
Polizei: &#8222;Für was?"
Ich: &#8222;Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu &#8222;Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: &#8222;Was wollten sie in der Disco?"
Ich: &#8222;Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: &#8222;Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: &#8222;Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?"
Ich: &#8222;Ja, Darth"
Polizei: &#8222;Ist das ihr Anwalt?"
Ich: &#8222;Nein, mein Leader"
Polizei: &#8222;Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"


die story ist zwar erfunden find dieaber trotzdem gelungen XD und ja ich habs kopiert das hat ma einer aus unserer gilde im forum gepostet und fands lustig und dacht mir kopier das ma hier rein =P


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (23. Januar 2009)

Wir waren grade im Pechschwingenhort als uns auffiel das wir noch Aschenstoffumhänge brauchten , um diese mit den vorher zusammengefarmten Onyxiaschuppen zu Onyxiaschuppenumhängen zu Upgraden.Als dann im Ts bekanntgeben wurde das der Bruder unseres Prot Palas die Umhänge herstellte, fragte kurz darauf jemand im Ts :"Ist das ein NPC?"dannach hörte man nurnoch,das Lachen der Gilde und kurz darauf "Player Left".


                                                                        mfg steam


----------



## jolk (23. Januar 2009)

@tamikus ... -.- idiot les tepost 
@Lisutari tja darfste deinen Euro wohl behalten
@te mmh mir fällt gerade keine ein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eure ganzne sind genial


----------



## Arcanem (24. Januar 2009)

Religionunterricht:
Was ist Sucht?
antwort aus den reihen: Ein Imperativ!

hoffe mal, die ist relativ witzig, ich hab damals lachen müssen (und bei mir is das relativ schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## PARAS.ID (24. Januar 2009)

Es gab nur eine Situation wo ich mich wirklich noch Minuten lang danach zerlacht hab.

Es muss glaub ich Karazhan gewesen sein. Viele hatten ihren RS noch auf CD (wir waren nur kurz drin für letzten boss im Raidzyklus) und somit wurde natürlich Portal gemacht.
Irgendwie war unser Magier ein ganz lustiger Gesell, hat das Portal in de Exodar gesetzt und sich lächelnd zurückgelehnt als schon die ersten Flames über TS kamen.

Ich hatte das Glück das ich zumeist eh zu Brain afk neig und deswegen garnicht das portal geklickt hab und noch rechtzeitig vom wütenden Mob im TS gewarnt wurde.

Man konnte sie noch ne halbe Studne später im Handelschannel nach nem magierport nach Shattrah fragen sehen.


Das fand ich ziemlich witzig.


----------



## Eviath (24. Januar 2009)

Arcanem schrieb:


> Religionunterricht:
> Was ist Sucht?
> antwort aus den reihen: Ein Imperativ!
> 
> ...



Ja, ich musste auch kurz schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem weil solche Themen im Religionsunterricht meistens sehr ernst durchgenommen werden. Da ist das schon ziemlich hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

B2T: Eine Lustige Geschichte.. *hmpf*..

War mit 2 RL Freunden in einer Gruppe unterwegs.
Einer fragte ob wir was unternehmen wollten..
Darauf sah der Chat so aus:

A:Unternehmen? So im RL und so?
B: Ja im RL, was trinken gehen oder so.
Aäh, RL.. Geh nach hause..
C: XDDD


Im ersten moment war es wirklich ziemlich witzig, da die "Bäh" Antwort wirklich binnen weniger Sekunden kam.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (24. Januar 2009)

100% wahr!
Schlangenschrein - Tiefenlord Karathress:
In meiner alten (!) Gilde hatten wir einen sehr guten Spieler, der in den Bosskämpfen meistens der Arsch war, d.h.: er ist durch dumme Zufälle immer gestorben. Es waren unsere ersten Versuche an Karathress. Zuvor wurde Leotheras gelegt und somit der Gang zu dem Raum zu Karathress geleert (Schreib ich nur mal auf, damit mir keiner hier eine erfundene Geschichte vorwerfen will.). Einigen SSC-Veteranen ist sicher bekannt, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, Karathress zu resetten, indem man eben jenen Gang zu Leotheras hinaufläuft. Nur kann man das Pet des Bossadds nicht resetten!

Wir sind beim ca. 3. Versuch und merken, dass dieser Try nichts mehr wird. D.h.: den langen Gang hochrennen und oben warten, bis der Encounter resettet ist.
Nun denn.. etwa 10-15 Leute stehen oben und warten, bis der encounter resettet wird. Und da entdecke ich.. Hey, unser oben angesprochener Spieler hat überlebt! Via Chat beglückwünsch ich ihn dazu.. er lacht recht dreckig.. In diesem Moment sehe ich, wie da hinten ein gewisses Jägerpet angeschwebt kommt ..
BAM! und mein Freund lag geonehittet am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Targuss (24. Januar 2009)

Och ich finds eig immer sehr geil, wenn wir inna Grp sind unsre WoW Insider zünden ;D

Einmal wars auch recht cool, wenn man dabei wäre wärs besser. Wir ganz gut getrunken, ein Freund von mir liegt halbtot auf seinem Sitzsack, während andere Freunde und ich etwas entfernt aufm Boden sitzen. Auf einmal hört man ein grml...
Wir drehen uns um und gucken ihn an, da sagt er. "Ey das Teil hat 8 Agi un 10 Stärke du Spast!", dann hat er es irgendwie geschafft vom Sitzsack zuf allen.


----------



## Trogglin (24. Januar 2009)

Beim Tischtennis mit nem teniisball, einer schmettert, und der der dran war: nochmal bitte, der ball laggt voll


----------



## Genker (24. Januar 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:
> 
> Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich
> ...
> ...



Die kommt mir scho langsam aus den Ohren raus, auch wenn se lustig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trogglin (24. Januar 2009)

Nochwas: Im vornhemen restaurant, alle am feiern, kommt der wirt: Was darfs denn sein? Mein Freund: Manakekse bitte!


----------



## Semetor (24. Januar 2009)

Der wurde hier schon ca 5000000000000 mal gepostet -.-


----------



## Trogglin (24. Januar 2009)

schick mir nur einen link wo es drinsteht


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Januar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Der wurde hier schon ca 5000000000000 mal gepostet -.-





Welcher spruch wurde hier schon 500000000000 gepostet?Die WoW-RL story da mit der bar, polizei usw.?
Wenn ja, ja leider -..-''


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (24. Januar 2009)

Ich stell ne neue wette auf^^
ich gebe dem TE einen buffed premium account aus wenn die geschichte(polizei usw.) nicht noch ein 2 mal gepostet wird

und um mein geld sicher anzulegen darf es auch kein fullquote vom anfangspost geben^^


----------



## Ali-babar (24. Januar 2009)

vor WotLK war ich mit meinem pala zwecks Kolben skillen in den verwüsteten Landen unten beim Portal. dort hats diese mobs, welche wenn sie zu einem der Steinen die in der Luft schweben gezogen werden, bei 1% oder so stunnen. ich mein Siegel des Lichts rein, welches sich ja immer wieder auffrischte, klopp den mob und ich geh ma was essen. 

als ich nach ca. ner halben stunde mal nachsah wieweit ich schon geskillt bin, sah ich nen 54er warry der munter mit draufein schlug. 

XXX flüstert: "Aha! nicht mehr afk? ich versuch dir hier zu helfen aber der mob will nicht sterben!"

Ich: "is auch der zweck der sache. danke trozdem XD"



Oder letzhin im Handelschat: "suche guter geiler für azjol-nerub hc"

Die lols waren zahlreich.


----------



## Zeljina (24. Januar 2009)

Ali-babar schrieb:


> Oder letzhin im Handelschat: "suche guter geiler für azjol-nerub hc"
> 
> Die lols waren zahlreich.



Hmm, bei uns is es eig normal im Handelschann nach Leuten zu suchen. So erreicht man eben die meisten,


----------



## Flargh (24. Januar 2009)

Zeljina schrieb:


> Hmm, bei uns is es eig normal im Handelschann nach Leuten zu suchen. So erreicht man eben die meisten,



...ach? Du suchst oft gute geiler? Na, du bist mir ja einer....   ;-)


----------



## Elinya (24. Januar 2009)

Zeljina schrieb:


> Hmm, bei uns is es eig normal im Handelschann nach Leuten zu suchen. So erreicht man eben die meisten,



Les mal genauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasilva84 (24. Januar 2009)

letztens bei uns im naxx raid (10er)


des war der 2te raid unserer gilde richtung naxx(10er)
wir gingen das erste mal militärviertel.
kurioser weise sind wir 9mal an der ersten mob grp gestorben . natürlich machte sich unmut breit un es wurden schuldige/sündenböcke gesucht , wodran liegts wieso weshalb warum.
einige wurden verdächtigt^^.


aber der wahre übeltäter(X)überführte sich selber im folgendem dialog im Ts :
y: endlich down die GRp
X:ups 
y:was ups?
X: hab vergessen auf normal zustellen.

durften sich natürlich alle mal an die nase fassen . 
war scho lustisch der abend besonders dass nach 9wipes an der ersten grp niemand merkte das wir hero drin sind und nich normal^^



mfg dasilva84


----------



## Perfectenemy (24. Januar 2009)

Wir hatten eines abends MC Raid und waren kurz vor Ragnaros. Alle gut gelaunt und am rumalbern. Plötzlich schreit einer im TS "Scheisse ich glaube meine Küche brennt" Dann war im Gildenchat nur noch zu lesen /afk Küche brennt. Oh man haben wir gelacht. Zum Glück war nur seine Pizza angebrannt und er hatte das völlig vergessen aber das war echt zu geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann eines nachts Zul Gurub funraid. Alle schon leicht angeheitert und kurz vor Hakkar. Schreibt jemand im Gildenchat /afk Erdbeben. Wir dachten alle nur so WTF??? und dann kam nur noch Member left im TS. Es stellte sich heraus das es bei ihm tatsächlich ein Erdbeben gab. Ihm ist aber nix passiert.

In MC hatten wir auch mal eine sehr lustige Situation. Magmadar nur noch 1% alle down bis auf einen Hunter und sein Pet. Hunter geht down und genau in dem Augenblick killt sein Pet Magmadar. Man was haben wir gelacht im TS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zul Gurub funraid in der Nacht so um 1 Uhr. Alle wieder leicht angeheitert der andere mehr der andere weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe ich als raidleader mal vorgeschlagen wir lassen die Stoffies tanken und die DDs heilen mit Verbänden. Das hättet ihr sehen sollen wie wir mit Verbänden zu den Stoffies gerannt sind mitten im Kampf. Das wir nix gebacken bekommen haben könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen. Das war der lustigste raid ever. Ich vermisse diese völlig bescheuerten Aktionen von damals.

Unvergessen bleibt auch die Schlacht um Tarrensmill auf Onyxia die ich mit 2 Kollegen von mir angezettelt hatte. Die Schlacht tobte ne ganze Woche und es war unmöglich dort zu questen in der Zeit. Alles wurde niedergemacht egal welches Level die gerade hatten. War die coolste PVP Aktion die ich je erleben durfte und es gab ne Menge lustige Situationen in der Woche.

PS: Das war alles noch vor BC mit 40 Mann Raids. Da haben ich und meine Gilde dauernd solche Aktionen gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hatten uns alle vor Gruul versammelt,gebuffed,flasks und Bufffood eingeschmissen und waren bereit loszulegen.  Dann fiel uns auf das wir gar keine Tische gestellt hatten also unseren Magiern gesagt stellt doch bitte Tische. Wir hatten 5 Magier dabei und alle machten dieses nette Portal für den Tisch. Alle klicken natürlich wie die blöden drauf da kommt das erste WTF??? im TS. Plötzlich schreit einer der Magier "Nicht auf das Portal klicken"! Welches Portal fragten wir aber da war der halbe raid schon durch und in Undercity gelandet. Da hatte einer der Magier doch tatsächlich ein Portal nach UC geöffnet. Als er uns versicherte das es keine Abischt war lachte der ganze raid. 1 Stunde später lag dann Gruul im Staub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (24. Januar 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:
> 
> Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!
> 
> Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten….................... usw


 

Alter das ist nicht erfunden das ist von mir -.- mein kumpel hat des erlebt (stock besoffen) ich habs nur im internet veröffentlicht also geb deinen eigenen senf dazu und kopier hier nix Rein!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (24. Januar 2009)

Hmm Rl nen Termin mit nem gerade 16-jährigen Mädel gehabt, wo es eigentlich um ihre Probleme ging, als sie davon anfing, von der Computerspielsucht ihres Bruders zu erzählen. "(...)Nur noch am PC, immer spielen, zwischendurch selten mal essen(....) World of Warcraft, kennen Sie das?" Ich: "Ja, hab ich schonmal von gehört."

Dass ich etwas unausgeschlafen war, weil mein Raid 10er Naxx gerade in 3,5h komplett cecleared hatte, habe ich ihr mal erspart ^^


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Hmm Rl nen Termin mit nem gerade 16-jährigen Mädel gehabt, wo es eigentlich um ihre Probleme ging, als sie davon anfing, von der Computerspielsucht ihres Bruders zu erzählen. "(...)Nur noch am PC, immer spielen, zwischendurch selten mal essen(....) World of Warcraft, kennen Sie das?" Ich: "Ja, hab ich schonmal von gehört."
> 
> Dass ich etwas unausgeschlafen war, weil mein Raid 10er Naxx gerade in 3,5h komplett cecleared hatte, habe ich ihr mal erspart ^^


Ich bin mir net sicher das der Thread hier richtig ist um die privaten Probleme eienr 16 Jährigen zu veröfentlichen. 
Wenn du sagst "Termin", das hört sich an als ob du ein Psychlologe wärst, wenn das stimmt ists sogar illegal das zu schreiben


----------



## matth3s (24. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich bin mir net sicher das der Thread hier richtig ist um die privaten Probleme eienr 16 Jährigen zu veröfentlichen.
> Wenn du sagst "Termin", das hört sich an als ob du ein Psychlologe wärst, wenn das stimmt ists sogar illegal das zu schreiben




Solang er den Namen nicht nennt ist es an siche nicht schlimm.
Schätz mal wie viele 16-jährige mädels es in Deutschland/Österreich/schweiz gibt.

Zum thema:  Hab mal um 4 uhr Morgens ne Archavon 10er Gruppe zusammengestellt, aber vergessen auf Normal zu stellen, wir haben es mit ach und krach zu archavon geschafft und dann gemerkt, dass er zu viel life hat.
Ich werde heute ncoh drauf angsprochen inner gilde mit Sachen wie z..b.: Lust auf 10er sartharion hero.


----------



## Stealkiwi (24. Januar 2009)

in der pause fragt nen kumpel von mir nen anderen "kommts du heute zum bogenschießen?"
sagt der ander "jo ich komme"
kommt ein anderer "ach spielst du etwa auch jäger? äh gehsts bogenschießen"

ich fands lol


----------



## d3faultPlayer (24. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal im RL den Finger auf einen punkt auf einer karte gehalten, um rauszufinden wie der ort heißt  (wie bei WoW halt), kommt ein Freund an und fragt mich, was ich da mache und ich sage:
,,was is denn das für ne sch***? sch*** i-net-verbindung; die ist viel zu lahm!"    xD


oh mann, mein freund hat sich nicht mehr eingekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

matth3s schrieb:


> Solang er den Namen nicht nennt ist es an siche nicht schlimm.


Rechlich gesehen ja, aber ethisch ist es nicht richtig.


----------



## Dahwn (24. Januar 2009)

Is schon ein stück her aba egal...

Ich komm so zum kollege der voll am zocken wie immer.
Ich: Ey der papst is tot.
Er: Was hatter gedrop? (ohne zu lachen, voll ernst)

Nach 5minuten konnten wir nimmer....weil er  dachte das dasn Boss wär xD


----------



## Garagean (24. Januar 2009)

Zwar nicht WoW sondern RoM aber:
Zonenchat:
A: Such du mal weiter ich muss kurz aufs klo
A: Oh Gott, warum hab ich das nur im Zonenchat geschrieben
B: Weil wir alle wissen wollen was du tust
C: Groß oder klein?
A: Is doch egal dass ich aufm wasser closet war, kann halt mal passieren dass mans in den falschen Chat schreibt
A: Würde es auch schon lang genug diskutiert
D(wohl grade erst on gekommen): Was?


----------



## Telbion (24. Januar 2009)

Also, ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, aber meine Frau um so besser (sie spielt selbst WoW, Jägerin)...

...nachts so um 3 Uhr...

Sie wird von mir aus dem Schlaf gerüttelt: "Schatz, Schatz, da hinten sind Tiere. Die kannst zu zähmen!!!"
"Guck mal was die gedropt haben!"
...laut meiner Frau hielt ich wohl ein imaginäres Schwert in die Höhe.. rolleyes.gif

Naja, wenigstens ich hab gut geschlafen..

...ach so...FÜR DIE HORDE!!!! victory.gif


----------



## Kapuzimo (24. Januar 2009)

Im Handelschannel hat mal wer geschrieben "Suchen noch 2 Heiler für Klara" ... Flames hielten Minuten lang an..

mfg


----------



## Brisk7373 (24. Januar 2009)

meine eltern haben mir auch mal was geiles erzählt :

die haben wohl so beide gepennt (mein vater träumt/schnarcht immer ziemlich laut)
aufeinmal ruft er : Der Bär derBär !!!!
meine mutter wird wach : wo denn ?
mein  vatter : *schlägt um sich* und trifft wohl iwie aus versehen meine mutter ^^.....so das sie wieder eingepennt is oder so ....

die story is immer noch geil ,obwohl meine eltern kein wow spielen oder sonstige games ^^


----------



## strix (24. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Rechlich gesehen ja, aber ethisch ist es nicht richtig.




Mit Ethik hat das mal gar nichts zu tun, das ist lediglich die Möglichkeit, sich von seiner Arbeit distanzieren zu können und auch mal einen Scherz zu erlauben... Also net immer alles so ernst nehmen, die Welt ist auch schon so böse genug.

Aber bitte weiter mit den Geschichten.


----------



## ceelena (24. Januar 2009)

mir nicht selber passiert aber richtig goil )

MC Raggi (lvl 60 / 40er raid)

kumpel macht autolauf an vor raggi und plötzlich switcht rechner einfach auf dem desktop ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

er schon leise vorahnungen: oh oh ....

im ts fangen die ersten an vorsichtig zu fragen: shalom ?...   shalom was machst du da ..?!  eyyyyy shallloooommmm?!? hallo ?

UND DANN fängts richtig an ^^ SHALLLOOOMMMM (ein chor von 39 people) MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

raggi geht auf die unvorbereitet grp los = zu den zeiten 1000%iger wipe und alle konnten am ende drüber lachen als er erklärt hat warum er den "autolauf-pull" durchgeführt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geschichten die WoW schreibt


----------



## BrdDaSram (24. Januar 2009)

War mal mit nem Freund so in der Stadt
bis uns so ein Obdachloser um Geld angebettelt hat..
...die Antwort war "geh farmen" xD

man haben wir gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (24. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> War mal mit nem Freund so in der Stadt
> bis uns so ein Obdachloser um Geld angebettelt hat..
> ...die Antwort war "geh farmen" xD
> 
> ...



OMG, Das ist sowas von Niveaulos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genau mein Ding, schon die Vorstellung davon ist ein brüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldanem (24. Januar 2009)

Damals 1880 Kartoffelkrieg...ahne falscher anfang.

Damals zu 60ger Zeiten noch wo man Raggi auch rnd legen konnte waren wir mit 3 Huntern (ich BM kollegen MM Hunter) Da und auf dne Weg zum Boss nach Geddon(glaube zumindest das der anch Geddon kam) wo man über diese schmale Brücke gehen muss wo wenn man links runterschaut schon der nächste Boss stand laufen wir alle vorbei und ich rede mit den 2 Kollegen im Privat Hunter chat :

Ich: Hey passt auf das eure Pets nicht den Boss pullt
KollegeA: Schon klar meines ist weit weg und unsichtbar(hat ne Katze)
KollegeB: ich benutze kein Pet die sterben imemr so schnell
Ich: dann ist ja alles ok!

Genau wie ich das schrieb fragte einer der im Raid war Warum den jetzt der Boss los liefe und auf Misha(meinen 60ger Schneebärchen)aggro ist.
Naja die Hunter waren zu erst Tot (fakedead) der restliche raid rannte um ihr leben meine Misha hab ich vorher schnell noch weggepackt und schon ging im TS und im Hunteerchat das geflame los
KollegeA: Jaja warnst uns noch vor und versaust es dann selber
KollegeB: warum packst du eigendlich dein Pet aus auch ?!?!?!
Ich: Weil ich mein Pet mag

Raidleiter:Welcher Hunter hat gepullt?
Ich: Hunter A
KollegeA&B:Uldanem! 

tja rüffel bekommen und warnung das ich das pet doch bitte nicht mehr rausholen solle...
Hab daraus gelernt das ich meinen Bären bei engen stellen doch lieber wegpacke.

Ähnliches war mal in UBRS beim Arena Event ich springe runter bin infight und werde im TS gefragt :Wo ist Misha? 
Tja die rannte außen rum....


----------



## Sjul (24. Januar 2009)

schon länger her vor wotlk ich so mit meiner Gilde kara:
Wir clearen ganz gut und ich glaub es war vor Aran. Wir whipen danach und laufen wider rein. Eine hat Autorun drinne und war kurz desktop und springt bei so nem Balkon runter und ich kratz im letzten Moment die Kurve und spring auch nach^^ Klingt jetz vielleicht nicht so lustig aber der Moment war zu göttlich^^ Besonders weil einer dann im TS so gesagt hab: "Ohh nee Ihr seit solche Spaten" Das hat dem ganzen die Krone aufgesetzt^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. Januar 2009)

wow im Rl... *nachdenk*
hab ne geile Geschichte die mir wirklich passiert ist:

Lehrer: ab heute schreiben wir jeden tag einen Vokabeltest.
Ich: Wieviel Geld bekommt man für die dayli ?
Lehrer: EP und Ruf bei der Lehrerfraktion


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (24. Januar 2009)

meine Geschichte ist leider nicht so prikelnd oder hat den Umfang wie manch andere aber egal...
Jedenfalls war ich mit meinem lvl 36 Gnomenmage in irgenteiner Instanz (war glaub ich Gnomeregan) da kommt plötzlich meine gesamte verwantschaft ins Zimmergestürmt und fängt an HappyBirthday zu singen...gab zwar kein Wipe oder so aber fands einfach lustig wie das so plötzlich kamm


----------



## Arquilis (24. Januar 2009)

ich traf mich mal mit einem freund bei nem 2ten freund. wir fuhren los ins einkaufszentrum, der 2te freund musste sich sportausrüstung kaufen. gesagt, getan. danach der 1ste freund: "so, jetzt bist du endlich wieder full-epic!":-)


----------



## Salvdore (24. Januar 2009)

Wir hatten mal nen Referendar an unserer Schule der auch gezockt hat, aufjedenfall hat Anna(eine aus unserer Klasse) mal wieder was sau dummes gesagt und mein Kumpel darauf : Omg bitte gebt Anna nen Int Buff.
Unser Leher: Sorry bin Krieger.
Ich und mein Kumpel wir haben uns vor Lachen nich mehr gekriegt und der Rest der Klasse hat uns Blöd angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exoforce (24. Januar 2009)

mir ist ma was total dämliches beim gruul raid passiert. ich sollte mit den mt hoch halten .er stürmt auf gruul zu und ich als pala heiler amche diese attacke vo man sich opfert um jemanden unverwundbar zu machen und ihn aus dem kampf zu holen.ich tot tank kampfunfähig und gruul haut alle um.


----------



## Carisha (24. Januar 2009)

Es gab ne Zeit da habe ich einfach zuviel und abends zu lange Starwars Galaxie gezockt.  An einem hektischen Samstag morgen war ich im Geschäft mal wieder für die Kasse eingeteilt und bin wohl mit den Gedanken ein wenig abgeschweift. Zumindest ist das die einzigste Erklärung die ich finden konnte, warum ich den Kunden beim Abkassieren die Wörter "das macht genau 32 Credits" entgegenschleuderte. Verdammt war das peinlich. Am liebsten hätte ich mich unterm Kassentisch versteckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ballbock (24. Januar 2009)

Tjo mein RL Freund noch wow neu und lvl 46 pvp monsta in umkämpften Teritorien


Er: Da ein Hordler mit PvP on (sin auf PvE Server) den Gank ich 
Warte der is 8................. RÖMMS Geistheiler ^^


----------



## Shizo. (24. Januar 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:
> 
> Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!
> 
> ...



Alt und nicht erfunden von wo anders kopiert^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Januar 2009)

Wirklich einem Twink in einer Gruppe in DM passiert:

A: Okay durchzählen
A: 1
B: 2
Ich: 3
C: 4
...
A: Nummer 5 lebt! ... äää fehlt^^


----------



## SeRuM (24. Januar 2009)

Letztedns War ich mit nem Typ in Skype ham geplaudert und auf einmal meinte er seine Freundin würde jetzt mal in ne Gilde gehen um die Gildenbank zu Plündern. Ok is zwar assi aber hab erstmal nichts gesagt. Nebenbei hab ich ein bischen werbung für meine eigene Gilde gemacht und auch jemanden eingeladen... Auf einmal meint der typ so:" Rate mal in welche Gilde meine Freunding gerade gegangen ist..." und von da an nurnoch gelächter ^^^


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

In welcher GIlde kann man den sofort wenn man drinen ist zugriff auf die Gildenbank bekommen?


----------



## ReWahn (24. Januar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Es gab nur eine Situation wo ich mich wirklich noch Minuten lang danach zerlacht hab.
> 
> Es muss glaub ich Karazhan gewesen sein. Viele hatten ihren RS noch auf CD (wir waren nur kurz drin für letzten boss im Raidzyklus) und somit wurde natürlich Portal gemacht.
> Irgendwie war unser Magier ein ganz lustiger Gesell, hat das Portal in de Exodar gesetzt und sich lächelnd zurückgelehnt als schon die ersten Flames über TS kamen.
> ...



exodar is ja wenigstens ne hauptstadt...
ein kumpel von mi hat die aktion mal gebracht... Portal nach Steinard... in den sümpfen des elends, am arsch der welt... da war was los...


----------



## Dash08 (25. Januar 2009)

einmal auch in der schule :   lehrer xy

ich  antworte bei meinem deutschlehrer richtig auf eine frage ( ja mag auch mal vorkommen xD)
mein freund :euer ruf bei der fraktion xy hat sich auf respektvoll erhöht ..
ich hab mich beömmelt vor lachen und keiner ausser mien feund wusste warum ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (25. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich bin mir net sicher das der Thread hier richtig ist um die privaten Probleme eienr 16 Jährigen zu veröfentlichen.
> Wenn du sagst "Termin", das hört sich an als ob du ein Psychlologe wärst, wenn das stimmt ists sogar illegal das zu schreiben




Also wenn es Dich beruhigt bin ich weder Psychologe, noch gilt die ärztliche Schweigepflicht für mich. Und wie jemand anders schon zutreffend geschrieben hat, dürfte "16-jähriges Mädchen" kaum ausreichend sein, um die dahinter stehende Person zu verraten. Was ich, ob Schweigepflicht oder nicht, im übrigen auch nie machen würde.


----------



## Narulein (25. Januar 2009)

Hmpf .. War mal mit na Freundin beim Bäcker .. Hab mich dann mit ihr Unterhalten, und dann gefragt:" Wieviel Gold macht das? " ... Meine Freundin und die Bäckereiverkäuferin haben vlllt geguckt -_-


Edith: ... Das war so ca. "Hand trifft Kopf kritisch ... Kopf stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Caradryan (25. Januar 2009)

Ich find es immer geil wenn im 2er oder 4er post des folgenden schemas kommen 
  : ip:xxx.yyyy.zzz pw;****
und danach 
   : upps sry fc
daraufhin ca 10 leute aufrufen den ts server zu stürmen was immer saulustig ist


----------



## Epicor (25. Januar 2009)

Obwohl ich nicht mehr allzuoft zum zocken komme, passierts mir leider des öfteren, dass ich im Geschäft frage "wieviel Gold das macht" ...
Greif mir dann immer selber auf den Kopf, weils ma so peinlich ist. Wenn das Gegenüber nicht zockt, dann hält die einen für bescheuert.

Was aber mal hingegen lustig war:
War mit meinem besten Freund Billard spielen. Hatte die weiße Kugel vom Tisch gekickt (kommt davon, wenn man eine gegnerische Kugel überheben will).
Der hat dann nich mehr zum lachen aufgehört und hat mich dauernd verarscht. Hab dann halblaut zu ihm gesagt: "Ruhig jetzt, sonst ziehste Aggro".
Ist mir einfach grade in dem Moment eingefallen.. und was war? Auf einmal kuckten die Typen neben unserem Tisch rüber und meinten: "Hööö.. welchen Realm zockst du?"

Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns vor lachen nicht mehr eingekriegt - und er zockt nich mal WoW.. aber ich nerv ihn trotzdem dauernd damit *hehe*


----------



## Pusillin (25. Januar 2009)

eure geschichten sind saulustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
überseht einfach die paar flames, dann gehts noch besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schade nur, dass viele geschichten einfach 20mal besser rüberkommen, wenn man
selbst dabei ist, aber trotzdem daumen hoch, macht weiter so!!


----------



## Ducmort (25. Januar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal: hier pls keine wow-witze posten,
> sondern nur selbsterlebte geschichten (ingame oder im reallife)
> die mit wow zu tun haben.
> ...


Du hörst am spannendsten Punkt auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (25. Januar 2009)

Mir is es schon ziemlich oft passiert, dass ich anstatt: ,,wie viel euro kostet das?" eher: ,,wie viel Gold kostet das?" sage...  Das is mir dann auch mal bei unserem Stamm-Dönerladen passiert. xD Ist aber wirklich wahr... (sag ich, weil ich jetzt öfters gelesen habe, dass manche behaupten, dass die geposteten Geschichten gar nicht wahr seien) Oder einmal haben wir mal wieder Herr der Ringe angeschaut und dann kam Gandalf mit seinem Pferd angeritten und ich sagte: ,,lol, der hat voll des geile Mount!" Naja, ich glaube solche Vorfälle kommen oft vor, wenn man am Tag 4 Stunden in einer virtuellen Welt namens WoW verbringt.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (25. Januar 2009)

Ducmort schrieb:


> Du hörst am spannendsten Punkt auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Puhh glück gehabt ich muss dem TE doch kein buffed abo kaufen


----------



## Zhiala (25. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal im Gildenchat bemerkt das mit die Finger wehtun uns ich keine Lust auf was ernsthaftes habe weil ich am WE ein Schwert auf die Finger bekommen hab (ich mach Schaukampf) 
Die Kommentare hörten die nächsten 5 Minuten nichtmehr auf^^ die meinten ich wär ingame an Schwerter skillen und konnten sich nicht vorstellen das mir "im RL" die Flossen wehtaten XD hab dann mal nen Link ins Forum gebastelt wo die mich sehen konnten *lach*


----------



## Baumstamm (25. Januar 2009)

Ich und mein Schwager auf dem heimweg von ner Wrestling show...Mitten in der Nacht.
Wir fingen an über WoW zu reden, und ich wollte ihm "erklären" wieviel schaden ich mache -.-
Ich:"wenn bei mir SCHLAGANFALL broct, is alles zuspät..."
Er: rofl......................
5minuten später
Er: Ich hab letztens einen ?k SCHATTENPLATZ rausgehauen.
Ich: rofl................
Beides unbeabsichtigt gesagt... 
Ich fands lustig xD


----------



## Reschmet (25. Januar 2009)

Nen paar freunde und ich warn Azjol-Nerub hero. Wir haben im TS jede menge Quatsch gemacht und das event ganz am Anfang nicht hinbekommen.
nach dem xten Wipe haben wir ne enue taktik ausprobiert und die mobgruppen hinten in den Gang gepullt. Ging acuh ganz einfach alle 3 Gruppen down und auf den Boss gewarten,  aber der wollte einfach nicht kommen ao ist unser Tank nachschaun gegangenund meinte das der Boss verschunden sei. Wir haben uns est mal schlapp gelacht ne möglichkeit gefunden zu haben den ersten Boss zu umgehn wolln grad weiter gehn und genau in dem Moment resettet das Event und wir stehn zwischen dem Boss und den 3 Mobgruppen-----> Wipe. 
Es war einfach nur geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juryx (25. Januar 2009)

Donnerjäger schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, ...



Das ist nicht dein ernst oder, Thread nicht lesen aber hauptsache posten oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (25. Januar 2009)

Da fällt mir was lustiges ein, was im TS passiert ist, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit... Nexus-run auf Normal, 4 Leute aus meiner Gilde und ein Random-DD. Schon zu Beginn hat die Heilerin angedeutet, sie komme gerade von einer Party und sei ein wenig angeschwippst... um ehrlich zu sein, hat die gute Dame uns im TS was vorgelallt, dass jeder Strassenpenner mit Ehre zu seinem Beruf blass vor Neid geworden wäre. Wir fragten noch scheinheilig, ob sie den in der Lage sei, zu heilen, worauf nur schnippische Antworten kamen von wegen: Ich sehe eure Balken. Wenn die kleiner werden, heil ich.
Naja, dachten wir uns, ein Besoffener geht ja noch, die meisten waren eh ziemlich gut ausgerüstet und wir sind eigentlich nur rein, um nen Gildenkollegen unter die Arme zu greifen. Das Problem war dann jedoch, dass der Random, ein Hexer, nach dem TS-Server gefragt hat. Ahnungslos wie ich war, postete ich ihm die IP samt PW. Kaum ertönte das 'Player joined', lallte uns nun auch noch eine männliche, nicht ganz erwachsene Stimme zu: 'Ey, voll geil, dass ihr mich mitnimmt, ich bin nur n bisschen besoffen, weil ich auf ner LAN-Party bin unso...'

Wir sind trotzallem reingegangen, allerdings war es ein wahrhaft fürchertlicher Run. 3x am Boss gewipet, andauernd ist einer der beiden Betrunkenen in die Leere gefallen, weil er nicht rechtzeitig umdrehen konne beim Autorun, der Hexer beschwerte sich fortweg, warum seine Pommes ned fertig waren und wo 'da Meia' sein Bier hingestellt habe. Nachdem seine Pommes fertig waren, ging das Gemeckere über den Hund weiter, der sich an den Pommes gütlich tat und den Ketchup auf die Tastatur des Hexers verteilte. Zwar gabs einiges an Lachen im TS, vor allem im Bezug auf die Wortwahl des Hexers (souuu coool! ey, ihr seit sooo fett, ich schwör!').

Dann kam nach Ende des Runs aber die Frage vom Hexer: Habt ihr zufällig ne Gilde für mich, kennt ihr da eine?
Monoton kam die Antwort: Nööö, wir doch nicht.

Schade, dass einer unserer Offis das Mitschneiden verboten hat, sonst wärs schon längst bei Youtube erschienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayza (25. Januar 2009)

Muss das sein Donnerjäger?! ...

Naja aufjeden find ich den Thread klasse!..

Mein Rl-Kumpel und ich sitzen im langweiligen Englisch Unterricht und reden über den gestrigen Gruul Raid ... 
(Bei uns in der Klasse herscht normal ein sehr geringer Geräuschpegel solange der Lehrer spricht) Wir mitten am flüstern und lästern über die "naps" und so im raid bemerken wir dass alle am lachen sind :/ ...  Der Lehrer hat allen ernstes mitten auf die Tafel hingeschrieben " Wenn WoW die Leben junger Jungs einnimmt => [UnsreNamen]" ...

Naja war ziemlich peinlich xD bis sich herrausstellte das der besagte Lehrer selber aktiv WoW spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefge (25. Januar 2009)

Vor 3 Jahren ist meine Geschichtslehrerin gegen eine Tasche gelaufen und hat sich derbe hingepackt da haben zwei aus meiner klasse gleichzeitig geschrien " BÄM WOLRD FIRST KILL " war sau lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noX. (25. Januar 2009)

naja gab da mal was da wollte einer in og sein password ändern und hat in den öffentlichen chat einfach nur geschrieben pw. 12345 54321 54321 ^^


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (25. Januar 2009)

Als mich damals mein Bruder zu WoW überredet hatte, hatte ich meinen Kumpels davon ab und zu etwas erzählt und konnte schon bald ein paar dazu bewegen auch anzufangen. Wir hatten dann ausgemacht, dass wir alle zusammen neu anfangen. Einer ließ sich jedoch nicht überreden und meinte, dass er nie mit so ein Scheiß anfangen würde. Insgesamt hatten wir dann zu viert neu angefangen. Als wir dann noch einen Tank für RF brauchten sich aber keiner gemeldet hatte, tanzte vorm AH nen Tauren-Krieger in unserm LvL-Bereich blöd rum. Ich fragte halt ob er mit kommen möchte. Er fragte dann ewig danach was RF ist und was eine Instanz ist usw...

Als ers dann endlich kapiert hatte, ging es los. Nach einigen Minuten stellte sich heraus, dass er nicht wusste was Tanken eigentlich bedeutet und erklärte halt, dass er erst seit gestern spielt und er eigentlich nie mit sowas anfangen wollte, seine Freunde das jetzt aber auch spielen. Seine Art zuschreiben kam mir dann verdächtig vor und die Sitiation an sich und ich fragte halt:"Name? Bist dus? Ich bins Name". Er:"Ach verdammt, ja....".


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xsNd2hYQXlc

falls noch keiner kennt. 
Ist wahrscheinlich CS. Dust 2 ..aber ich fidns toll.

Vorallem da nun in SW letztens einer neben mir stand:

/s "Du Sozi"
/s fc!

EDIt.: Grad gehört..göttlich:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk


----------



## m@r1@n (26. Januar 2009)

nachts 5 uhr in /2
A: kaufe gefrorene kugel
A: kaufe gefrorene kugel
A: kaufe gefrorene kugel
A: kaufe gefrorene kugel
A: kaufe gefrorene kugel
B: kaufe spam
Ich: kaufe schlag
Ich: schlag*
Ich: SCHLAF


----------



## Nikesel (26. Januar 2009)

Ich war mal mit nem Kollegen in ehm ich glaub Ârka Heroic. 
Wir kammen beim ersten Boss an 
(Der Boss der so Schwarze Kreise aufen Boden macht aus denn man raus muss und der einen Knockback-Effekt hat)
Wir hatten 2 Random DD's dabei mein Kollege spielte Mage ich habe getank und Healer war ein Dudu.

Wir knüppeln auf den Boss ein:
90%.....
80%.....
70%..... langsam versagt der Heal und die Hp der gesamten Grp sinkt immer weiter
60%..... RÖÖMS...Mage stirbt....
50%..... Der Dudu bekommt langsam wieder den Heal in griff und bekommt den rest der Gruppe hochgeheilt ....
Ich schreibe in Chat: 
Ich:Go Brezz schnell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dudu:Geht nicht -.-'
Ich:Wie geht nicht? Gruppe hat Full-Hp das schaffst schon
Dudu:Ja wie soll ich denn rezzen bin infight?
Mage:ROFL
Ich: Lol?
RndDD1:wtf?
Dudu:Was denn?
Mage: BATTLErezz alter -.-'
Dudu: Ja witzig -.- rezzen wenn ich infight bin
Ich: Omg -.- ebay <3


Wir mussten dem dudu 10 minuten lang erklären das Brezz auch infigth funtzt -.-


Sowas in der Art ist mir dann ein weiteres mal in Arka passiert.
Hatten zwei Palas dabei.
Wir waren kurz vor einem Wipe daher drückt der Retri dem Healpala Gottesschild oder Göttliches Eingreifen (oder wie des ding heißt wo man ausem kampf genommen wird) rein.
Der Heiler meint nachher nurnoch "Lol sry fürn Wipe hab mega laggs -.- ... kann mich auch grad nicht bewegen iwie".
Der Retri und ich waren wärenddessen im Ts und haben ein wenig geschmuntzelt ...
Der Healpala kannte ernsthaft seine eigenen Spells nicht und wir haben uns aufen boden gelegt vor lachen ^^


(Sind wahrscheinlich so  "man muss dabei gewesen sein ums lustig zu finden geschichten)


Auf jedenfall hab ich mich bei beiden Situationen echt weggeschmissen xD waren schon zwei coole aktionen


----------



## Nergonom (26. Januar 2009)

Nikesel schrieb:


> Wir waren kurz vor einem Wipe daher drückt der Retri dem Healpala Gottesschild oder Göttliches Eingreifen (oder wie des ding heißt wo man ausem kampf genommen wird) rein.
> Der Heiler meint nachher nurnoch "Lol sry fürn Wipe hab mega laggs -.- ... kann mich auch grad nicht bewegen iwie".
> Der Retri und ich waren wärenddessen im Ts und haben ein wenig geschmuntzelt ...
> Der Healpala kannte ernsthaft seine eigenen Spells nicht und wir haben uns aufen boden gelegt vor lachen ^^
> ...



Da hab ich auch einen:

Wir waren bei Maggi und es sah arg nach wipe aus.
Raidleiter: *Tankpala*, nimm *Priester* ausm Kampf!Er steht grad günstig am Tor.
(der Tankadin (kein MT)macht das dann auch - wohl zum ersten Mal - )
Tankadin: Shit,jetzt bin ich auch gestorben,obwohl ich eben noch volle HP hatte!

Für die,die es nicht wissen: Der Pala opfert sich,damit ein anderer aus dem Kampf genommen wird und dann nach Kampf-reset z.B. rezzen kann.
Wir haben uns weggeschmissen vor Lachen im ts!

lg
Nergo


----------



## Agrimor (26. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Da fällt mir was lustiges ein, was im TS passiert ist, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit... Nexus-run auf Normal, 4 Leute aus meiner Gilde und ein Random-DD. Schon zu Beginn hat die Heilerin angedeutet, sie komme gerade von einer Party und sei ein wenig angeschwippst... um ehrlich zu sein, hat die gute Dame uns im TS was vorgelallt, dass jeder Strassenpenner mit Ehre zu seinem Beruf blass vor Neid geworden wäre. Wir




Das kenne ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das schlimmste war mal zu BC-Zeiten als Heilerin und Eule voll waren. Die beiden haben im TS durchgeschnattert, so dass wir auf den normalen Chat ausweichen mussten und den Endboss der Ini haben wir auch nicht mehr gelegt, weil es die Heilerin einfach nicht mehr hinbekommen hat.

Passiert denen öfters mal. So extrem zwar selten aber wenn sie sich am nächsten Tag nicht blicken lassen, weiß man genau, dass sie verkatert im Bett liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nergonom (26. Januar 2009)

Wo ich grad dabei bin....

In unserer Firma sind einige,die WoW zocken (haben uns quasi gegenseitig "angesteckt"^^)

Als ich so im lvl40+ Bereich war und einen fragte,was es mit ZF und dem Schlaghammer aufsich hat,sagte er mir "Komm mal mit in die Warenannahme."
Dort stand ein Vorschlaghammer,auf dem andere (die schon länger spielten) "Schlaghammer von Zul Farrak" mit nem Edding drauf geschrieben hatten. 
Hab mich vor Lachen kaum halten können!
Als ich in Kara damals endlich meine ersten epischen Schulterstücke gekriegt habe und in die Firma kam,hat mir ein Kollege auf jede Schulter ein post-it
geklebt auf dem "Lila" stand. xD


----------



## Maszakka (26. Januar 2009)

Zu Zeiten als C'thun der mächtigste Feind in den WoW-Welten war und es auch uns noch nicht gelungen war ihn zu vernichten: Und so standen wir wieder vereint vor seinem Eingang, aufgestellt in geplanten Schlachtreihen um den gleichzeitigen Einmarsch bei größtmöglicher Distanz zueinander zu gewährleisten. Die letzen Motivierenden Worte und Befehlte sind gesagt, da ertönt über TS eine vertraute Stimme: "Player left" - ingame ergraut ein Paladin. Nach kurzer Zeit sieht man den Paladin wieder farbig werden und alleine losstürmen zu C'Thun. Dieser wendet sich ihm zu - jagt einen Blitz los - naja, ihr wisst wie das dort war/ist... Die Hälfte des Raids war instant tot und der Rest folgte in den nächsten 10 Sekunden.

Da hatte sein Spiel die Charaktere noch nicht nachgeladen und er dachte, wir wäre alle schon auf unseren Plätzen IM Raum.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Join vor'm TS den Endkampf nicht.


----------



## Medulla (26. Januar 2009)

Auf ner Party erzählt mir ein Freund (28), das er letztens auf Elternbesuch war, Kompletpacket-Hotelmami- Runumsorglosversorgung inbegriffen. Am Morgen setzt er sich völlig übermüdet an den Frühstückstisch zu seiner Mutter. Besorgt frag sie ihn, was denn los sei und was er den so getrieben hätte. Worauf er, noch nicht so ganz bei Sinnen sehr detail getreu, in chronologischer Reihenfolge, sehr entusiasthisch und gespickt mit Fachausdrücken nen Raidinstanz clear beschrieb. Sie muss ihn wohl sehr verdutzt angeguckt haben und so etwas wie "hm ja sehr schön" erwidert haben.

Klar lag ich schon halb auf dem Bodenund ist an sich schon witzig, doch würde ich das nicht posten, viel schöner fand ich folgendes. Wir erzählten uns dann alte Geschichten und schwelgten in Erinerungen, die Fachtermini behielten wir bei. Meine Freundin, die zu dem zeitpunkt sehr schlecht deutsch sprach, hörte uns ne Weile zu, und merkte irgendwann an, sie wusste garnicht, das ich noch eine Fremdsprache beherrsche. Wir fingen Tränen an zulachen. Zwar kam ich mir danach etwas lächerlich vor, war dies jedoch das Initationsereignis wieder WoW  zuspielen...


----------



## Audi_The_Best (26. Januar 2009)

Heut so im Ts:
Mich fragt gerad son Healer hier ob wir nochn Healer oder Tank brauchen,
Wir suchen nur nochn (Verschrieben^^ Hitler)
Heiler läuft verschreckt davon^^


----------



## Inuki (26. Januar 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten. Ich wollte mit ein paar Gildies Tiefensumpf gehn. Wir sind gerade drin als der Hexer mit ganz verträumter Stimme im TS sagt: "Mein Zauberstab sieht aus wie ein Lutscher." Die ganze Gruppe war natürlich am gröhlen. Er checkte aber überhaupt nich warum wir lachten und setzte nach: "Warum lacht ihr denn? Ich hab den grad in der Hand! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war so göttlich, mit seiner Naiven Art sorgte für so manchen Lacher.


----------



## scheiwalker (26. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich bin mir net sicher das der Thread hier richtig ist um die privaten Probleme eienr 16 Jährigen zu veröfentlichen.
> Wenn du sagst "Termin", das hört sich an als ob du ein Psychlologe wärst, wenn das stimmt ists sogar illegal das zu schreiben



omg
und du bist in rl die polizei stimmts?^^
keine namen keine termindaten...
also ises glaub ich ziemlich scheißegal

btw, find die story witzig


----------



## vickie (26. Januar 2009)

Grillparty beim Freund, er steht mittem im Gespräch auf und sagt: Afklo......

Naxx 10ner: 
Wir haben so einen Urbayern im Raid der Bauer ist..... Auf einmal kam nur so:
Ahhh ge, mir is a Kuh weggelaufen, Ih muss kurz wieder mei Kuh einfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben und so weggeschrien^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Januar 2009)

KaraPRE Schlabby:
Wir machen die dicken Pats vor dem 1. Boss.
Fear -> Schurke wird in die Wand gefeart und steckt fest.
Wir nur so: "O.O"
Er ist kurz davor ein Ticket zu schreiben, da meine ich "Hey, warte nochmal bis zum nächsten. Vielleicht feart er dich raus!"
Pat wird gepullt -> Fear -> Schurke wird aus der Wand gefeart und direkt in die Gruppe von Kanalisierern. -.-

--

Eine lustige Geschichte hätte ich noch aus HDZ2:
Zweiter Boss - wenn das der unspottbare war. Ich, meineszeichens Bär, hau alles raus was geht. Plötzlich zieht der Hexer aggro und stirbt.
Der Mage muss sich zusammennehmen, wir kriegen es aber doch irgendwie hin den Boss zu plätten.
Ich: "Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich plötzlich so wenig Aggro aufgebaue?"
Hexer: "Vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn dir der Pala SDM statt Segen der Rettung gibt." xD


----------



## Blu.E (26. Januar 2009)

Gestern.

Ich war grade daran mit meinem Allianz-Krieger den Erfolg für das Mondefest zu erarbeiten.
Mir fehlten noch ein Urahne aus Maraudon und der Urahne in Ogrimmar.

Also mal schnell gegoogelt wo der steht, damit ich nicht PvP geflaggt durch ganz OG laufen muss bis ich den finde.
Es war am Sonntag Nachmittag, also stellte ich mich schon auf x-mal sterben ein, bevor ich zum NPC komme.

Vor OG duellierten sich schon einige Hordler 80er und 70er+.
Da kam ich angelaufen, und sofort hafteten sich auch schon mehrere von ihnen an meine Fersen und die meines Braufestkodos (hab den aufgemountet um nicht gleich aus 2km Entfernung Aggro zu ziehen, zumal mein Draenei mit der dicken Platte n bissl wie ein Taure aussieht)

Also ab nach OG. Schon gedacht, dass es mich gleich zerlegt.
oO am Auktionshaus vorbei. Geschafft. Hm gleich müsste doch ein Stun kommen.
Aber ich reite weiter und schaff es tatsächlich bis vor Thralls Hütte.
Sprech den Urahne an und hab den Erfolg für die Urahnen der Horde. Hm Ok, denk ich mir.
Der wütende Mob muss gleich kommen und mich zerlegen.

Aber ein paar Stadtewachen sind mir nur gefolgt. Also die plattgemacht und auf den Gnadenstoss eines Schurken gewartet, den ich jeden Moment erwartete.

Nichts passierte.

Na gut. Dann versuch ich mal heil hier rauszukommen. Aber rauslaufen wird nicht klappen.
Meine HP hatte auch nur noch 60%. *grübel* Hier war doch noch ne Ini.
Schnell auf die Socken zum Flammenschlund gemacht. X Stadtwachen waren sauer auf mich und ne low lvl Horde Grp stand davor.

Ah das Ini Portal...*hüpf*
Gelber Text: Im Moment können nicht mehr Instanz......... <fu**> das ist Blizzard deluxe.

Ein 72 Hexer visiert mich noch an und ich denk mir, ok den nehm ich noch mit in den Tod. Hau ihn auch kaputt und will schon meine Waffe ausziehn damit der Schmied sich keine allzu goldene Nase an mir verdient.

Na komm, einmal versuchst es noch. Und während die Stadtwachen die unaufhörlich auftauchen auf mich einhacken erscheint der Ladebildschirm und voilá ich bin gerettet. Noch eben den Erfolg für das Clearen des Flammenschlunds mitgenommen. >>>> Ruhestein>>>>>Dalaraan>>>>>>Happy

Blu.E


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (26. Januar 2009)

Audi_The_Best schrieb:


> Heut so im Ts:
> Mich fragt gerad son Healer hier ob wir nochn Healer oder Tank brauchen,
> Wir suchen nur nochn (Verschrieben^^ Hitler)
> Heiler läuft verschreckt davon^^



Aha


----------



## Coolrambo (26. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Alter das ist nicht erfunden das ist von mir -.- mein kumpel hat des erlebt (stock besoffen) ich habs nur im internet veröffentlicht also geb deinen eigenen senf dazu und kopier hier nix Rein!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




rofl klar so bescheuert kann man net sein selbst besoffen geht das net oder hast du als freund nen toasT?


----------



## Hephaistus (26. Januar 2009)

Barbossâ-Gorgonnash schrieb:


> Aha



Welch glorreich Sinnfreier und komplett unnötiger post, aber was solls.

BTT:

Ist schon ne ganze Weile her, als wir einen Tank für Sklaven Hero gesucht haben. Nach fast einer Stunde suche, schreibt mich ein Druide an, und sagt er könne tanken. Soweit so gut dachten wir uns, nach langer suche endlich ein Tank. Porten den Druiden zu uns, stehen vor der ersten Mobgruppe und was müssen meine Augen da erblicken? Der "Tankdruide" verwandelt sich in eine Eule. 
Nach einem Moment der Ratlosigkeit und des Schweigens, frag ich den Druiden: "Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder? Du meintest doch du bist Tank..." 
Darauf er: "eehm, doch, wieso?" 
Der wollte doch allen ernstes die Ini als Eule tanken... manchmal frag ich mich echt ob einige Leute jemals auch nur eine Ini mit ihren chars erblickt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, nachdem wir ihm freundlich erklärt haben, dass wir uns lieber ein Tank mit entsprechenden Tankfähigkeiten suchen, ist er dann ohne zu murren gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, das gelächter war groß ^^


----------



## Kaman (26. Januar 2009)

Gestern waren eine Priesterfreundin und ich(Offkrieger) dabei die Urahnen abzuklappern und haben uns dafür grade durch Azjol-Nerub geschnetzelt. Auf normal geht das ja auch zu zweit ganz gut. Nun denn, ich bin also fröhlich dabei die Packs vor dem 2ten Boss (Hadronox, große Spinne, ihr wisst schon) umzukloppen, als diese dann auch in den Raum tritt. Ich entledigte mich also der letzten Mobs, laufe auf den Boss zu und will ihn grade ins Target nehmen als der tatsächlich vor meiner Nase tot umfällt. Irgendwas muss da wohl buggy gewesen sein und die trashies haben den wohl gekillt. Jedenfalls sah das wohl aus Heilerperspektive anders aus, den im TS kam die todernste Frage: " Hast du den gerade ge-one-hitted?!"


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Arcanem schrieb:


> Religionunterricht:
> Was ist Sucht?
> antwort aus den reihen: Ein Imperativ!
> 
> ...



Ist zwar wirklich witzig, braucht aber derat gute Deutschkenntnisse, um zu zünden, das 90% der Internetuser den nicht für witzig haten werden...

Trotzdem: Spitzenwitz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (26. Januar 2009)

letztes jahr aufm graspop, die fressbuden waren total überlaufen, da sagt mein besoffener freund zu mir : alter, das laggt ja schlimmer als in shatt. ich mach uns mal n port nach sw.   ich hab mich noch minuten später vor lachen gekrümmt xD


ein freund aus rl fragte einen aus meiner gilde, welche mageskillung die beste fürs leveln sei, der aus der gilde sagte sturzbetrunken nur : 0/8/15 xD


----------



## manavortex (26. Januar 2009)

Das mit Hadronox ist uns auch schon passiert, gleich am ersten Abend... wir also schöön mit 70 in die Ini rein, die Heilerin (Warcraft-3-kundig) erzählt allen Horrorgeschichten über den Endboss ("Der war Stufe 10! Der hats mit Illidan persönlich aufgenommen! Und der hat so fiese Stacheln!"), und dann fällt die dumme Spinne einfach um...

Meine Lieblingsgeschichte ist die vom Gruul-Raid, anno dazumal, auf 70. Wir stehen mit einem Haufen von 25 Leuten vor Hochkönig Maulgar, sind bereit, mit Waffenölen eingeschmiert und bis an die Zähne gebufft. Der Hunter ist kurz afklo, übergibt also die Steuerung und das TS an seinen kleinen Sohn (vielleicht 8 oder so), der auch einen Hunter hat, damit der Raid nicht aufgehalten wird. (Wer jetzt Böses denkt: Neinnein, der Kleine fuhr DMG wie nichts Gutes, erst, als der Papa zurückkam, brachen die DPS ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Der Raidleiter erklärt also nochmal den Boss: "... und nicht vergessen, Krosh hat diese Feueraura. Für jeden Nahkämpfer, der in der Feueraura verreckt, tötet Gott ein Kätzchen. Noch Fragen?"
Und dann auf einmal das Stimmchen des Nachwuchshunters im TS: "Gott ist fies!"

Gott, was haben wir gelegen!


----------



## Ginkohan (26. Januar 2009)

Vorgestern Nexus Hero

Wir sind gerade vor dem Minibossfight in dem Raum mit den gefrohrenen Hordies als mich ein Kumpel anschreibt und meint, dass er nur noch 2 Ahnen braucht bis er dem Protodrachen ein Stückchen näher ist.
In dem Moment fiel mir ein, dass ich ja noch ein lootbereites Ei von den Orakeln bei mir im Inventar rumliegen hatte und so suchte ich es mal eben raus.
Leider konnte unser Tank keine Gedanken lesen und pullte den Miniboss, ich also wieder vom Ei abgelassen und draufgeholzt bis er tot am Boden lag, neben dem Miniboss ein lootbereites Add ich also ran und das Add gelootet um im Anschluss schnell meine Neugierde zu befrieden was sich denn nun in meinem Ei befindet bevor der Tank weiterstürmt.
Ich mache es auf und.... O.O der grüne Proto.. voller Glück und voller Freude befreie ich mein neues Reittier von den Eierschalen.
Nur um im Anschluss im Gruppenchannel zu lesen:
"Ey was soll dass denn? ich wollte den auch haben!"
"Warum konnte ich nicht für den würfeln?"
"droppt der hier?"
Mich verwundert doch stark die ganze Aufregung weil ich ja nichtmal in den Miniboss reingeguckt habe und so meiner Meinung nach ein Missverständniss nicht möglich sei bis mir dann auffällt, dass der Tank noch immer mit der Hand im Miniboss steckt.
Um eine Allgemeine Auflösung und Verschlechterung des Rufes auf dem gesammten Server vorzubeugen entgegne ich den aufgebrachten Mitgliedern mit der Erklärung wie es wirklich gewesen sei.
"....(lange Erklärung wie man Ruf bei den Orakeln farmt)...dann kannst du dir ein Ei kaufen, dass musst du dann 7 Tage ausbrüten und mit etwas Glück bekommst du den Proto raus."
"Poste mal das Ei!"
So poste ich das Ei, man will ja freundlich sein.
"Du lügst, ich hab das hier auch im Inventar aber(und nun kommts...) das Ei ist so klein, da kann niemals ein Proto rauskommen!Wir würfeln alle und du machst ein GM Ticket auf für den der den Drachen gewinnt." 
Mir zuckten die Augenbrauen und verschiedenste Dinge fuhren mir durch den Kopf.
(cO ne oder?das isn Scherz....alter der rennt mit so nem Ei rum und weiß nicht wofür?wtf?zu klein?)
Nun..am Ende klärte ein GM die Situation nachdem ich mich weigerte dieses Würfelspiel mitzumachen.
Jedoch das fieseste war der tank, der lachte sich vor dem PC weg denn dieser wusste, wie mir von ihm später zugetragen wurde, dass ich kein Blech erzählte.


----------



## ictonator (26. Januar 2009)

sowas kommt wenn palas im wl forum nach nerfs fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stelle mir das so vor.
Der Paladin geht nach einen schweren Arbeitstag nach Hause.
Er zieht sich aus nimmt seine Lavendelseife stülpt sich seine Rosa Badehaube über den Kopf und summt ein Lied von Kylie Minogue.
Er macht das Wasser von der Dusche an, aber nur Lauwarm!
Aber da steht schon jemand unter der Dusche!! Es ist Fladhuun!!
"Was ist mit deinen Freund passiert(Der Brotverkäufer in Sturmwind)" fragt dann Fladhuun.
Der Paladin kreischt mit seiner Sirenenähnlichen Stimme und probiert Fladhuun mit der Lavendelseife zu vertreiben.
Seitdem spricht der Paladin nicht mehr.
Schlimm schlimm.


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Januar 2009)

Ein Kumpel und ich fangen an mit WoW ... Daddeln, leveln ... Überzeugen einen weiteren Kumpel, mit WoW anzufangen ...
Wir beide ca. lvl50, der "Neuling" war dann ca. lvl28 ...

Da kamen wir auf die glorreiche Idee, ihn durch Gnomeregan zu ziehen ...
Wir zu dritt da hin ... Und dann is da ja dieser verdammte Fahrstuhl ^^

Wir zwei "high-level" auf die Plattform ...
Im TS:
Ich: Komm hier rauf !
Er: Wo rauf ?
Ich: Diese Plattform hier ...

-Fahrstuhl fährt runter-

Er: Ah, habs gesehen, bin irgendwie etwas blind ...
Ich und Kumpel: *gelächter*
Ich: Is ja nix neues ^^ ...

-Fahrstuhl fährt rauf-

Ich: So, komm !
Er: Jo
(er is damals mit Maussteuerung gelaufen *lol*)
Ich: Wenn ich dieses "Geeiere" schon sehe, man komm her !
Er: Ja, man !

-Fahrstuhl faährt runter-

Er: Aaaaaaaaah !
*splatter*

Allein wie geil das aussah, ich mit meinem anderen Kumpel schon unten und auf einmal regnets ´n Dudu ^^
Immer wenn ich den Screenshot seh, bekomm ichn Lachkrampf *laaaawl*


----------



## Coolrambo (26. Januar 2009)

So meine story:

Hatte nen Praktikum bei nem Betrieb, und am ersten tag wurden meine Hobbys gründlich nachgefragt von den kollegen... 
naja der cheff kam mir etwas streng vor also hab ich wow mal verschwiegen....
naja irgendwann kommt ein kollege und fragt:

Kollege: Sag ma, spielst du WoW?
Ich: Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kollege: Schreit: " BOah noch einer... kannst dich glei mim Cheffe zusammen tun...
Cheff: Was noch einer? wer kann sich mit mir zusammen tun?
Ich : *tiefduck*
Kollege: Hier er spielt auch WoW...
Cheff: Echt?? WTF nice welche klasse? Realm? usw...
Ich: Oha....

 ok ich bin zu ihm an schreibtisch da seh ich nur papierkram und unter dem ganzen kram nen Laptop...
er klappt ihn auf und bäm da is wow characterliste... 2 80 .... und einen 78 er...

Cheff: naja in der pause zock ich immer...
Ich: Cool und was spielste als main?
Cheff: ja ich lvl gerade den Schurken hoch aber eigentlich Priester...
Ich: Ich spiel Druide als main...

wie der zufall so wollte is er sogar aufm gleichen realm gewesen...
das war die einleitung...
naja zumindest kommt jetzt das lustige: 

dann war ich einmal krankgeschrieben für knapp ne woche... naja wie mich die langeweile so trieb, hab ich mich mit bettdecke an rechner geschleppt...
naja ich log mich ein und  zock... zack .... mein cheff kommt on...
in sekunden bekamm ich nen whisper:

Cheff: Ah hi du scheinst ja krank zusein...
Ich: *rotwerd* ja mir is langweilig...
Cheff: Jo ok... ^^

nach knapp 15min....

Cheff: Hey haste lust auf 25er Naxx?
Ich: äh... nein? solang bin ich nun doch net on...
ChefF: doch komm schon brauchen noch nen dd...
Ich: mom...

nach 5min komm ich back...
Ich: jo k ich komm mit..

klack inv bekommen und mit cheff naxx geraidet...
da kam mir nach langen überlegen die frage, wieso hat er zeit naxx zu raiden`?

IcH: is so wenig los das du naxx raiden kannst?
Cheff: Nee...^^
Ich: wieso biste dann on?
Cheff: Weil ich auch krank bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: R O F L ^^

naja ich fands sehr lustig... un am nächsten tag waren wa beide in der firma und haben drüber gelacht ... 

so long


----------



## mister.G (26. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> So meine story:
> 
> Hatte nen Praktikum bei nem Betrieb, und am ersten tag wurden meine Hobbys gründlich nachgefragt von den kollegen...
> naja der cheff kam mir etwas streng vor also hab ich wow mal verschwiegen....
> naja irgendwann kommt ein kollege und fragt:



einfach nur genial, also zufälle gibts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panic00 (26. Januar 2009)

nice. sehr geil!


----------



## Phenyl19 (26. Januar 2009)

@Coolrambo: echt nice


----------



## 1Auriga1 (26. Januar 2009)

Das gute an den alten 40 Mann Raids war ja, das bei 40 Leuten das Potenzial das jemand etwas bescheurtes tut viel höher ist als bei den heutigen 10/25 er Raid XD. Sponntan fallen mir da zwei Geschichten ein: 

MC Raid, unser Raidleader verkündet bereits in der Invite Phase im TS " Heute geb ich mir mal so richtig die Kante" und schon war das erste Plopp zu hören, das von einer Bierflasche  stammte die gerade geöffnte wurde. Weitere Plopps folgten in erschreckend kurzen Abständen und so ließen die kommunikativen Fähigkeiten unseres Leaders bereits nach den ersten Bossen stark nach. Verstärkt wurde dieser Umstand noch dadurch das er sich dazu entschied auf hochprozentigeres umzusteigen. 

Als wir schließlich den Boss erlegt hatten der einen Spieler immer zur Bombe macht (wie hieß der noch gleich) war unser Leader so dicht das er es nicht mehr hinbekommen die Items richtig zu Verteilen. Darauf hat ein Raidkollege zum Leader gemeint, jetzt ist Schluss er soll den Lead an ihn abgeben, so kann das nicht weitergehen. Unser Leader zeigte sich in seinem Suff ziemlich uneinsichtig XD. Er hielt dem versammelten Raid erstmal ein Standpauke, das es den Raid ohne ihn garnicht geben würde und Zitat " ohhne müchhhh..... wird ihhääär alllö ... garnix" Ich konnt nicht mehr. Schließlich hat er sich dann in einem kurzen Anflug geistiger Klarheit doch entschieden sein Kollegen machen zu lassen. Bereits wenige Minuten später gab es sowohl von seinem Char als auch von ihm im TS keine Reaktion mehr :-)

Ich muß schon sagen, eine ziemliche Leistung sich in einem MC Raid der gerade mal 2 1/2 Stunden dauerte sich vor Ragna so dicht zu kippen das man nix mehr hinbekommt XD

Noch ein weiterer MC Raid: Die gesammte Truppe ist gerade entspannt am Trash kloppen, im TS wird gerade über Bosstaktiken usw. gefachsimpelt als plötzlich jemand ins ts brüllt "Scheiße, meine Gurke ist gefrohren" darauf Stille.... Ich hätte schwören können das sogar die Trashmobs kurz inne gehalten haben. Schließlich brach schallendes Gelächter aus XD. 

Nach dem sich alle wieder eingekriegt hatten, klärte derjenige erstmal die Situation auf und zwar naschte er ganz gern mal ein paar Scheiben Salatgurke zwischendurch. So hatte er auch heute Abend eine Salatgurke aus dem Kühlschrank geholt und sie zerschnippelt, nur lag die im Obersten Fach direkt unter dem Tiefkühlfach, und der Kühlschrank war wohl etwas zu kalt eingestellt. XD


----------



## Kelthelas (26. Januar 2009)

Gestern wollten mein Freund(Taure) und ich (Untoter) kucken ob der Drache aus HDZ4 Timerun unterschiedlich groß is.
Ich sage grade: "Deiner is wirklich größer als meiner", Da kommt mein Bruder ins Zimmer und hat sich totgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolrambo (26. Januar 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Gestern wollten mein Freund(Taure) und ich (Untoter) kucken ob der Drache aus HDZ4 Timerun unterschiedlich groß is.
> Ich sage grade: "Deiner is wirklich größer als meiner", Da kommt mein Bruder ins Zimmer und hat sich totgelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geil... lol echt ^^
der war nice....


----------



## airace (26. Januar 2009)

also ich hätte auch letzt ein Lustiges ereignis in der klasse...xD

unzwar in der Englisch Stunde mit unser Klassen Leherin Labern wir so über Online 

spiel sucht ect. naja und dann sagt sie so 

"ja ich hab gehört das dieses
spiel wie hies es noch gleich... achja *War of Worldcraft*.....

und seit dem her sagen wir immer nur noch "ja warst du gestern auch bei
War of Worldcraft online xD


----------



## Vincent V. (26. Januar 2009)

mein kumepl hat letzten ein referat über vulkane gehalten. 
mitten drin fing er dann an zu erklären, warum der vulkan explodiert:
' Und dann bilden sich manablasen und die explodiern dann'
mein kumpel und ich saßen erst reihe und lagen unterm tisch vor lachen


----------



## Coolrambo (26. Januar 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> mein kumepl hat letzten ein referat über vulkane gehalten.
> mitten drin fing er dann an zu erklären, warum der vulkan explodiert:
> ' Und dann bilden sich manablasen und die explodiern dann'
> mein kumpel und ich saßen erst reihe und lagen unterm tisch vor lachen



cO..
nicht lustig... zumindest net das man unterm tisch liegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja und manablasen hm kA aber w00t wo is das denn lustig?
wollte er Lavablasen sagen? wie kann man dann auf Mana kommen...

greeeez....


----------



## Vincent V. (26. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> cO..
> nicht lustig... zumindest net das man unterm tisch liegen muss
> 
> 
> ...


 naja hier ist nichts lustig ;D dann muss meins den anspruch auch net erfüllen und ja er wollte lavablase sagen


----------



## Coolrambo (26. Januar 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> naja hier ist nichts lustig ;D dann muss meins den anspruch auch net erfüllen und ja er wollte lavablase sagen



hm jo du hast auf den FRED geklickt und gleich auf seite 6 geklickt und meintest deinen post einfach ma reinzudonnern... G Z (ich denke das is das was du wolltest)

naja und wenn hier in diesem FRED nichts lustig is dann bekommste gerade ma noch nen GZ ...................
(bekommste aber net weil hier einiges lustig is...) 

achja un das is Kritik und die solltest einstecken können...

so long


----------



## claet (26. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> achja un das is Kritik und die solltest einstecken können...



Die Behauptung Vincent hätte direkt Seite 6 angeklickt und seinen Post erstellt ist absolut unbegründet und unhaltbar.
Oder woher weißt du das?

Und dein Versuch einen lustigen Flamepost zu verfassen ist kläglich gescheitert!
Oder was sollte das mit dem GZ?!
Irgendwie absolut Banane?!

Und auch das ist Kritik, und die solltest auch du abkönnen

/edit
Vincents Post war wirklich nicht so lustig, aber schlecht und sinnlos war er nicht. 
Er passt hier schon rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolrambo (26. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Die Behauptung Vincent hätte direkt Seite 6 angeklickt und seinen Post erstellt ist absolut unbegründet und unhaltbar.
> Oder woher weißt du das?



ähm genau daran an der aussage: Hier ist nichts Lustig...

jo  mir macht kritik nichts aus von mir aus gerne... 
ein flamepost war es auch nicht... ich habe nur seine aussage beurteilt und das mit dem GZ war schon genau an der richtigen Stelle...


----------



## Lycidia (26. Januar 2009)

Letztens im Handelschan:

"Suchen xyz für Lack Temple" (für die die es nicht wissen...Black Temple natürlich ^^)

Ich darauf

"Lack Temple - der Hort der Sado-/Masojünger.."

Gerofel im Chan ^^


----------



## Honkhorni (26. Januar 2009)

Zum Teil der Lehrer *hust* =D das war noch BC-Kara Zeiten

Bei mir so in der Schule ich laber so mit nem Kollegen über Schach (spielt er professionell)
Plötzlich kommt so der Lehrer: "Na über was redet ihr denn tolles?"
Ich: "Ach nur über Schach unzo"
Lehrer: "Ach stimmt da hab ich gestern beim Event in Kara endlich mein Schild abgestaubt"

Da ich ebenfalls das Schild hatte / kannte hab ich voll zu prusten angefangen und bin fast vom Stuhl geplummst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   .



@Rest: echt nice Geschichten =) Hat richtig Spass gemacht die durchzulesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AN3333 (26. Januar 2009)

Im Handels-Channel:
Suche Gruppe für Tausendfaches Winterboss xD


----------



## Coolrambo (26. Januar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> Zum Teil der Lehrer *hust* =D das war noch BC-Kara Zeiten
> 
> Bei mir so in der Schule ich laber so mit nem Kollegen über Schach (spielt er professionell)
> Plötzlich kommt so der Lehrer: "Na über was redet ihr denn tolles?"
> ...




der war sehr gut ^^
schade ich hatte nie sonen Lehrer der WoW gezockt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (26. Januar 2009)

ich find die gildennamen meistens richtig toll
auf durotan gibts zum beispiel die 

Gilde of destruction 

oder 

Die Uhrzeitkrieger

ich weiß nicht ob diese namen absichtlich gemacht sind oder ob es auf etwas anderes hindeutet...
aber da schmunzel ich des öfteren


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (26. Januar 2009)

2 Geschichten von mir...also die erste:

Ich bin auf m Gymnasium und da haben we uns mal wieder mit den Realschülern deren Oberstufe neben unserem Schulzentrum liegt geprügelt.Ich hatte schon 2 Verwarnungen bei der dritten fliegt man wir zum Direktor er hält uns ne Standpauke und ich frag:
"Werden we jetzt gebannt?"Naja was soll ich sagen wir wurden nicht"gebannt" aber da er auch auf Taerer spielte(nicht mehr) hatte ich ihn noch ne ganze weile in meine F-List^^

Die zweite:

Ich bei Aldi Pizzen und n haufen süßigkeiten kaufn dann bin ich dran und sie sagt 1,85 ich aus Reflex Gold oder Silber?Sie:Weder noch Kupfer.Ich-mir wars schon voll peinlich leute standen hinter uns...okay ich voll rot nim 2 Euro und gib sie ihr und murmel noch
rest ist tg und geh raus...Seitdem fahr ich immer zu Marktkauf^^


----------



## vickie (26. Januar 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Seitdem fahr ich immer zu Marktkauf^^



Und du kommst bestimmt aus Gelsenkirchen wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirando (26. Januar 2009)

Im Handelchannel : A: Hodenraid auf sw
                             B: Na doll schon wieder Junglecamp?
                             A: Ja ne is kla
                             C: rofl alle flammenwerfer an
                             einige flames später
                             A: sachma was soll der scheiß eig ? GM ticket an euch alle
                             D: nadann viel spaß beim schreiben
                         Als die flames nicht anhielten schrieb auf einmal ein GM in den handelschannel und drohte allen mit einem Ban
                             GM: warum flamet ihr den eig ?
                             B: er hat einen hodenraid auf sw angekündigt 
                             GM: na dan guten hunger ( is ein gutes aprohdisiakum)
                             C: ja ne
                             GM: ja doch bin weg cya



Ich fands so genial vorallem da der gm menschlusch gesprochen hat. ohne groß und kleinschreibung mit rechtschreibfehlern und allem XD


----------



## Warp16 (26. Januar 2009)

> Suche Gruppe für Tausendfaches Winterboss xD


lol das warn chinese^^   (Tausendfaches Wintelboss wär besser)


----------



## Honkhorni (26. Januar 2009)

manavortex schrieb:


> Das mit Hadronox ist uns auch schon passiert, gleich am ersten Abend... wir also schöön mit 70 in die Ini rein, die Heilerin (Warcraft-3-kundig) erzählt allen Horrorgeschichten über den Endboss ("Der war Stufe 10! Der hats mit Illidan persönlich aufgenommen! Und der hat so fiese Stacheln!"), und dann fällt die dumme Spinne einfach um...
> 
> Meine Lieblingsgeschichte ist die vom Gruul-Raid, anno dazumal, auf 70. Wir stehen mit einem Haufen von 25 Leuten vor Hochkönig Maulgar, sind bereit, mit Waffenölen eingeschmiert und bis an die Zähne gebufft. Der Hunter ist kurz afklo, übergibt also die Steuerung und das TS an seinen kleinen Sohn (vielleicht 8 oder so), der auch einen Hunter hat, damit der Raid nicht aufgehalten wird. (Wer jetzt Böses denkt: Neinnein, der Kleine fuhr DMG wie nichts Gutes, erst, als der Papa zurückkam, brachen die DPS ein
> 
> ...



der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da fällt mir noch was ein
son Hordechar stand mal in OG und hat behauptet das jeder der in heilen würde sofort stirbt, und das dies ein Fluch auf ihm sei.
Ein paar neuere Spieler haben dem das abgekauft und sind zu dem hin. Die haben ihn gehealt sind gestorben und haben danach im /2 geschrien das das tatsächlich stimmt was der erzählt.

Erläuterung wie es dazu kam:
Der Hordechar hatte PvP an.
Nebendran stand ein highlvl Allie Schurke der auf die "Opfer" gewartet hatte
Die beiden (Allie Schurke und Horde Typ) waren zusammen im TS.

War echt unterhaltsam was die Neulinge da gelabert haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolltreter (26. Januar 2009)

Vor kurzem in Soz:
Lehrerin: Wieso steht in der Übersicht 18-21 wobei man doch schon mit 18 volljährig ist?
Freund: In der USA ist man ja erst mit level 21 volljährig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    - ganze Klasse lacht (~50% WoW-Zocker) - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War schon geil und ist immer noch einen Lacher wert bei uns.

Der gleiche Freund hatte auch den gebracht(etwas länger her):
Achja, kannst du mir dann morgen deine externe Grafikkarte mitbringen??(Er meinte Externe Festplatte damit)


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. Januar 2009)

Kurz nach dem Patch 3.0. Fun-Raid MH mit TS... Alle fertig gebuffed, und bereit für die 1. Welle. Readycheck von unserem Krieger-Tank -> Alle bereit.

1. Welle kommt: Krieger greift an, plötzlich über TS: "Verdammt! WoW-Error, mein System hängt!" (Tank)
-> Wipe - natürlich

Gut, Spielchen nochmals. Alle gebuffed, bereit für 1. Welle und Rdy-Check -> bereit!

1. Welle kommt: Krieger greift wieder an, und wieder über TS: "Woot the fuck?!?" Wieder Wipe.
Alle gröhlen! Nur er heult rum, weil ers nicht kapiert.

Das Spiel geht dann noch zweimal so, bis wir uns ernsthaft Sorgen um seinen Rechner machen. Anderer Krieger über TS: "Ich bin zwar DDler, hab aber 2. Equipe. Ich geh kurz umskillen, dann kann er DDler machen, dann störts auch nicht so beim WoW-Fehler"
Gesagt getan, anderer Krieger geht auf Deff, Tank wird zum DDler.

Und wieder, alle gebuffed, Rdy-Check -> OK!
1. Welle kommt: (Neuer Krieger) greift an... 2 Sek. später über TS (neuer Tank): "Du Arsch!!!, dein Krieger hat meinen Krieger verseucht! Ich hab auch Standbild!!!"

Alle gröhlen, keiner kann sich mehr halten. Mit schallendem Gelächter gehen wir unter. Wir brechen den Raid ab, machen uns jedoch auf die Suche nach dem Fehler...

Nunja, Donnerknall des Kriegers muss einen Bug gehabt haben, denn jedesmal, wenn ein Deff-Krieger diesen ausgelöst hat, gabs einen WoW-Fehler mit Disconnect!


----------



## jordilaforge (26. Januar 2009)

im handelchat vor einiger zeit (polenpaule hat ins gras gebissen)

player: der papst ist tot

kurze zeit später...

player 2: und was hat er gelootet

bin bald vom hocker gefallen als ich das gelesen hab


----------



## Pusillin (26. Januar 2009)

richtig geil eure geschichten will mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab mich lange net mehr so amüsiert!     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akkarinn (2. September 2009)

Das Lustigste was mir in wow je Passiert ist war im Bc Endcontent wir damals voll dabei tryen ewig rum an der Mutter die in der Vorwoche zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon lange lag wollten in der Woche Illi mal so richtig ausgiebig tryen. Der ganze Raid aufs äußerste gestresst der Raidleiter beschwert sich gerade wüten und mitten während er Redet RÖÖÖÖMS und Ruhe das war so epic dem ist die Lehne von seinem >Bürostuhl hinten Rausgebrochen OMG als der Raid das wusste war erstmal nur Gelächter da


----------



## Snake_Eater (2. September 2009)

ich habe auch eine ist mir mit meinem hunter in einem raid passiert

Ich glaube der Boss im SSC heißt Morogrimm (der große Riese der immer Pupst). Damit die Pat hinter dem verschwindet sollte ich den Pullen und dann Totstellen gesagt getan! Paar Minuten vorher wurde noch über Hunter und verbessertes Totstellen gesprochen! Ich mit meienr grpßen klappe, sagte das ich nie mit meinem Hunter sterbe und Totstellen mich immer rettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich sollte jetzt Morogrimm pullen und Totstellen, ich rennze zu ihm hin, pulle Morogrim und mache totstellen, leider hat der gute resistet und ich lag tot auf dem boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich sorgte das im TS erstmal für eine Belustigung !


----------



## Albra (2. September 2009)

situationskomik 
blümchenpflücker druide und blümchenpflücker trollmagier reden über trolle voodoo und den ganzen kram und das er ja seine blumen raucht
kommen immer mal wieder drogenwitze vor dann skillt er doch auf bb um weil grüner daumen besserer bonus und so..
und weiter gehts mit er raucht seine erze
dann steht ein kleiner lauf zu 3. durch den blackrock an und wo fliegt man da normalerweise hin? ja flammenkamm oder thoriumspitze
was sagt der magier? fliegen wir zur thoriumsp*r*itze 

so nach einem jahr nacherzählt klingts nich komisch aber wir lagen im ts ersteinmal lachend mehrere minuten 
und der arme wird damit immernoch aufgezogen 

oder was mir öfters passiert wenn ich mit unserem kürschner loszieh wegen lederfarmen  (prankenhieb ganzes gebiet pullen und er ist beschäftigt)
sind da öfters andere.. man kennt es ja die leute sind böse und looten nicht.. nya
ich will ihn drauf hinweisen das da ein gelooteter mob zum häuten ist und was sag ich?
"da ist ein gehäuteter mob.." oO" ähm ja...

oder am anfang wo jemand für hds gesucht hat.. klein albra ahnungslos hds... halt die schnauze? oO wtf

hat eigentlich einer ne ahnung warum der wtfordner so heißt?
ich hege die vermutung das es daran liegt das man immer wenns passiert  eh wtf denmkt und schon einen anhaltpunkt hat was mahc resetten sollte...


----------



## BlenD (2. September 2009)

Also zu meiner Story

Hab Zivi gemacht(jaaa,lacht nur...)

Bin halt mit in nem Krankenwagen gefahren und da war n Kollege so in etwa in meinem alter 27 so rum, erzählt der mir paar story wies so abläuft in nem Krakenwagen.

Plötzlich sagt er...wortwörtlich"Haben mal einen abgehollt von ner Schlägerei, ey der hat nciht zu bluten aufgehört hatt wohl nen MS oben gehabt" .....MS=Mortal Strike(Warri)---50% heal).....ich hab sooo Tränen gelacht in dem moment war göttlich.


----------



## cbOneX (2. September 2009)

Ich als Jäger wurde von einem Magier gefragt wo er auch so ein schönes Tier bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein andermal in einem Chat:

xy - biste Tank?  (ich finde Jäger sollten nicht tanken, dafür gibts deutlich bessere Klassen)
ich- nö
xy - was bist du dann?
ich - Heiler XD
(2 Minuten später)
xy - ja nee is klar dd oda?


----------



## Tenseijga (2. September 2009)

Neulich beim Einkaufen....

ich suche nach meinem Lieblingskäse (Name erspar ich euch) und muss feststellen das er ausverkauft bzw. noch nicht aufgefüllt ist.
steh ich vor dem Regal: "verdammt jetzt muss ich auf Respawn warten!"

mfg Ten


----------



## Silanas (2. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ...



/sign...

Nicht im Sinne des Thread Erstellers.


----------



## Kurila (2. September 2009)

Mir und nem Freund ist was lustiges auf der Arbeit passiert.

Wir laufen gerade von der Kantine zurück zum Büro und unterhalten uns über WoW. Sind grad an einer Seitenpforte des Geländes vorbei als von hinten auf einmal Jemand rief " Auf wechen Server spielt ihr". Wir drehten uns um und da stand nen Wachmann der grad Raucherpause machte.

Mein Freund und ich haben uns gut amüsiert.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2009)

Gestern haben meine Eltern und ich über Malta und Sardinien geredet als Urlaubsziele und irgendwann kommt von mir der Satz:

Sardinien ist ne ser schöne Ini ähhh Insel

mein kleiner Bruder lag vor lachen am boden ich fand das aber gar nicht witzig -.-


----------



## Ronin1978 (2. September 2009)

Habs zwar nur aus 2ter hand aber direkt von meinen gildie^^

Ne gildenintern Gruppe geht Daily Hero Turm.
Mit dabei ein frischer 80er Pala.
Bis Skaldi läuft alles normal und der Maintank schnappt sich beim Spießrutenlauf gleichmal alle Mobs bis vorne hin.
Natürlich kriegt er derbe auf die Fresse aber er hält das aus und der Heiler hat auch kein Problem damit.
ABER, der Pala dürfte sich n bischen erschrocken haben und macht das einzige das er nicht machen soll^^

BUBBLE auf den Tank^^

Aggro weg, alle mobs stürmen den Heiler und dann den rest der Gruppe an, wipe.

Tja, Pala halt ;-)


----------



## Descartes (2. September 2009)

Ronin1978 schrieb:


> Tja, Pala halt ;-)


Errinert mich an eine geschichte aus ner netten Gilde die ich mal sein durfte zu Bc zeiten.
Also ich hab unbedingt ein palatank haben müssen und bei desen 2ten oder 3ten ID in Karazahn,
haben wir wieder neue spieler gehabt da einige einfach mit twinks angetrapst sind oder die freundlichkeit der gilde,
zum nachequipen dazu genutzt haben um dann den sprung in eine raidgilde zu schaffen.

Wir standen vor moroes, ich tank den boss der krieger die adds die rumrennen in meiner nähe fals ich blenden oder
weiß der geier alles abbekomm und aggro verliere.
Ich sag noch alle palas machen Segen des Schutzes auf die heiler bzw. spieler die kurz davor sind an den dot verrecken.
Und wer den dot hat stellt sich nahe von mir auf einen haufen damit dem priester seine Kugel und den schamanen sein
Blitz auch alle treffen die es nötig haben.
So gesagt getan, nach 3 min plötzlich.Wtf? wiso rennt Moroes zu den DD?
Hat mir tatsächlich einer der palas ne bubble gegeben weil ich den dot hatte....
war natürlich kein wipe aber etwas länger hats dann gedauert.


----------



## DLo (2. September 2009)

hmm, hab da auch ne Story auf Lager, mit der ich mmer noch im TS aufegzogen werde (Spiele Hunter).

Alsoooooo: Schaut mal auf eure Tastatur! Fällt da was auf? JA! "i" gleich neben "u".

So kams also dass ich auf die Frage hin, warum ich am Ende vom Kampf mehr dmg mache als zwischendurch, ich mit :

"Ab 20 Prozent kann ich den Tödlichen Schiss reinhauen, und der krittet für 16k!" antwortete.

-> Frage zurück: "Und die Kloschüssel?!?"


----------



## Wiikend (2. September 2009)

Targuss schrieb:


> Och ich finds eig immer sehr geil, wenn wir inna Grp sind unsre WoW Insider zünden ;D
> 
> Einmal wars auch recht cool, wenn man dabei wäre wärs besser. Wir ganz gut getrunken, ein Freund von mir liegt halbtot auf seinem Sitzsack, während andere Freunde und ich etwas entfernt aufm Boden sitzen. Auf einmal hört man ein grml...
> Wir drehen uns um und gucken ihn an, da sagt er. "Ey das Teil hat 8 Agi un 10 Stärke du Spast!", dann hat er es irgendwie geschafft vom Sitzsack zuf allen.



ROFL!!!! der is Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm ob mir sowas passiert is ma überlegen....ne glaub nich wenns mir einfällt  mach ichn edit

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Dunator (2. September 2009)

pre bc war ich mit meinem raid in mc.

wir hatten schon respawn aber standen vor dem major, da ein spieler nachrückte musste er ja zu uns in die instanz... am respawn vorbei ging ja nicht.
also der plan war ein port vom hexer.
was keiner wusste, dass einer der magier sich den text von den damaligen standart "ich beschwöre dingsda und helft mir sonst dasda" aufgeschrieben hat.
dieser magier machte sich schnell das makro mit ein portal nach darnassus.
UND er postete es.
naja da sah man wie hilfsbereit der raid doch war (wenn es um unterstützen beim porten ging), als 27 mann in darnassus standen....
nur so zur info: damals gab es zwar die heutigen portsteine vor den instanzen, doch konnte man mit diesen noch keine leute ranporten (sowas kam erst viel später).
fazit war, dass wir ein einhalb stunden brauchten um wieder gebündelt vor dem major zu stehen -.-

p.s.: der magier flog dafür aus dem raid


----------



## El_Arx (2. September 2009)

Sind ein paar nette Sachen dabei bei denen ich Schmunzeln musste.. ^^

Das einzige was mir spontan einfällt war letzten Freitag, mit ein paar Kumpeln (alles WoW Spieler)-
 Im Zug auf dem Weg zur Disco - (Man sollte bemerken, dass alle schon etwas angeschwipst waren)
A:"Es soll ja jetzt irgendwie den Rang Bauer geben, weiss einer wie man den bekommt?"
B:"Keine Ahnung, PvP?"
C:"Mir egal ich bin eh Stein*de*gradist!"
Wir lagen in den sitzen vor lauter lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Kurze zeit später:
B:"Mann wie geil wärs wenn jemand ingame Vonder heissen würde; Vonder von der Zerschmetterten Sonne"
D:"Vonder von der zerschmetterten Sonne, Hand von Ad'al Held der eisigen Weiten Jenkins Steindegradist...."
Wir lagen erneut vor lauter lachen^^


Naja, nicht besonders witzig im nachhineien, aber wir fanden es lustig... ^^


----------



## Kaltunk (2. September 2009)

Ich nerve jeden Tag meinen Freunden mit Sachen aus WoW die ich ins RL einbaue xD 

Zum Beispiel hatten wir heute 7/8.. Er so zu mir:

Freund: "Was gehen wir essen?"
Ich: Darnasische Kartoffelstifte..
Er: Hä, wasn das?
Ich: Pommes ^^


----------



## Fipy (2. September 2009)

echt lustige storys hier.. mir fällt dazu nur ein, stellt euch eine komplette WoW Familie vor ... 

Tischdecken:  Gehst mal den Kühlschrank looten? Schau mal ob nich noch n paar Rnd Drops in der Gildenbank (Vorratsraum) liegen
Irgendwer matscht doch immer beim Brot schmieren, häufigst genutzte Ausrede: Ja mei Mama du hast ja auch vergessen mir nen int buff zu geben

TV schauen: Sollen wir mal den Realm wechseln? 

Aber am Lustigsten ist es eigentlich immer  noch wenn ich mit meinem Sohn in der City bin wir uns irgendwo hin setzten und anfangen Leute die durch die Gegend rennen mit Rassen / Klassen aus dem Spiel zu vergleichen... ich könnt wahrscheinlich std lang irgendwas darüber schreiben, aber bin grad aufm main und die is Untote und vergisst immer so schnell...*grins* 
aber wenn mal wieder was erwähnenswertes passiert landet es gewiss hier... und ich bin auf ganz dumme Gedanken beim Lesen gekommen.... wofür hat man denn adminrechte im TS? wegen der record Funktion *breites Grinsen*


----------



## Garkeiner (2. September 2009)

Noch zu MC Zeiten.

Wir hatten einen Hauptheiler aus der Schweiz, der ausserdem noch eine sehr helle Stimme hatte (üble Kombi sag ich euch)
Er wieß auf die Brüten (so nannte er sie die Viecher die bei Raggi spawnen) hin. "Achtet auf die Brüten! Die Brüten! Achtet auf die Brüten!"
Da war schon gelache im TS...ich sagte dann noch:" Was die wohl wieder ausbrüten..."

Wir mußten dann ne Pause machen. :-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> naja da sah man wie hilfsbereit der raid doch war (wenn es um unterstützen beim porten ging), als 27 mann in darnassus standen....
> fazit war, dass wir ein einhalb stunden brauchten um wieder gebündelt vor dem major zu stehen -.-
> 
> p.s.: der magier flog dafür aus dem raid



das ist ein Brüller!!

Ich hätte den nicht gekickt sondern im DKP extra gegeben für die geile Idee!!


----------



## Bodeus (2. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> p.s.: der magier flog dafür aus dem raid



Warum flog er aus dem Raid? Es war zu der Zeit doch normal, dass es solche Makros gab. Und der Mage konnte ja wohl nix dafür, dass soviele ihm gefolgt sind, oder?
Komischer Grund...


----------



## Tinaru (3. September 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xsNd2hYQXlc
> 
> falls noch keiner kennt.
> Ist wahrscheinlich CS. Dust 2 ..aber ich fidns toll.
> ...




einfach zu geil xD danke hab magenschmerzen und weine immmer noch vor lachen xD


----------



## Zentoro (3. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> pre bc war ich mit meinem raid in mc.
> 
> wir hatten schon respawn aber standen vor dem major, da ein spieler nachrückte musste er ja zu uns in die instanz... am respawn vorbei ging ja nicht.
> also der plan war ein port vom hexer.
> ...



Sorry, gingen denn damals Hexerports in die Ini? Dann wurde es danach wieder abgeschafft, um es dann in BC wieder einzuführen oder wie?


----------



## Rudall (3. September 2009)

na gut.

wir waren in naxx 10er. alles umgehauen, lockerer raid. vor uns steht nur noch kel. wipe, passiert, reinfliegen nochmal. unsere eine jägerin fliegt hoch, wird von so einem blöden knochendrachen abgemountet, fällt runter - tot. ja gut. kann passieren. wir warten auf unseren hunter. plötzlich stand sie vor uns und folgender ts-dialog begann:

raidleiter: warum hast du wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen?
hunter: ja, was sollte ich denn machen? ich war tot!
raid: was??? wtf??? hä??? wie jetzt?
raidleiter: öhm, warum warst du jetzt beim geistheiler?
hunter: ja, damit ich wiederbelebt wurde um zurück in die ini zu kommen.
raidleiter: äh, warum bist du nicht einfach als geist zu deiner leiche gelaufen?
hunter: oh... mist... wieder was dazugelernt.
raidleiter: wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen sind im bosskampf sehr schlecht.
hunter: tschuldigung...

das war echt ein episches erlebnis. ich danke meiner gilde und unserer jägerin für diesen run. ^^


----------



## ch.b. (3. September 2009)

zwei geschichten:

1. klassenfahrt wir tourten gezwungenermaß mit unserer lehrerin durch die stadt auch einmal fing unser ober-wow-suchti an wie wild mit seiner rechten hand zu gestikulieren - beim nachfragen stellte sich heraus dass er sich bei den ewigen gelabber der lehrerin geistig verabschiedet hatte und nun die wow-karte hatte öffnen wollen um rauszufinden wo er sei!

2. letztlcih im chat

A: suche vz der ho*d*en (gemeint war hosen) verzaubern kann
B: HODEN?! lol! aber +40 agiliti beim sex sind auch ned schlecht!
....


----------



## PitbullStylez (3. September 2009)

Kumpel & ich mit 19er PvP Twinks aufem BG unterwegs. Vor uns läuft jemand mit dem Namen *Nighteleven* ..

Ich: Schau mal, der nennt sich Nighteleven
Er: Macht doch keinen Sinn
Ich: Wie dumm er is, nennt er sich Nachtelf
Er: O.o?


War wohl Situationskomik, ich kann heute noch drüber lachen^^


----------



## Schmiddel (3. September 2009)

Arbeitskollege und ich spielen ebenfalls WoW. Auf jeden Fall stehen wir beide an unserer Maschine und der Fertigungsleiter kommt zu mir (ich bin Abteilungsleiter für diese Maschinen). Ich weiss eh schon nicht, wo mir vor lauter Arbeit der Kopf steht, und dieser Hans-Wurst kommt daher und drückt mir noch mehr aufs Auge mit Termin "Vorgestern" und für meine Maschinen doch relativ ungeeignete Teilen. Ich war natürlich stinksauer und klage lauthals mein Leid. Tja, der Abschluss-Satz auf jedenfall von mir war dann "Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll, das bei mir immer der ganze CRAP landet, wenn´s irgendwo brennt!!" Nachdem der Heini weg war fängt mein Kollege lauthals das lachen.^^


----------



## Thewizard76 (3. September 2009)

Trogglin schrieb:


> Beim Tischtennis mit nem teniisball, einer schmettert, und der der dran war: nochmal bitte, der ball laggt voll


lol


----------



## Thewizard76 (3. September 2009)

noX. schrieb:


> naja gab da mal was da wollte einer in og sein password ändern und hat in den öffentlichen chat einfach nur geschrieben pw. 12345 54321 54321 ^^


Das hörtt sich nach den dailys im Schergrat an. wit den leutenden steinen in verschidenen farben


----------



## LordofDemons (3. September 2009)

Zitat eines Spieler als Ony sich grade mal umdreht und ihren schwanz in den Raid hält:

"Passt auf das sie euch nicht mit dem Schwanz in die Eier kickt!"

danach 20 min pause (bepisst vor lachen dürfte der richtige ausdruck gewesen sein so wie sichs bei manchen angehört hat)


----------



## Azzkicker (3. September 2009)

das erste mal in FdS(Festung der Stürme), vor dem ersten Boss macht ein Hexer einen Portal um einen Spieler herbeizurufen. Ein anderer Spieler hat ein item vom Braufest direkt neben dem Portal hingestellt. Alle klicken wie verrückt ...und landen in der Taverne in den Schwarszfelstiefen!!! Das war mal ein Gefluche und Gelächter im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustige Situationen habe ich momentan täglich, da unsere Gilde wirklich sehr viel reisst und wir auch ein Riesenspass dabei haben. 
Unser Gildenmotto:Wir sind nicht die besten(wobei wir wirklich gut sind), aber die lustigsten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (3. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> pre bc war ich mit meinem raid in mc.
> 
> wir hatten schon respawn aber standen vor dem major, da ein spieler nachrückte musste er ja zu uns in die instanz... am respawn vorbei ging ja nicht.
> also der plan war ein port vom hexer.
> ...


Der is so geil, das muss ich mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der nächste port nach dala is sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (3. September 2009)

Frohes neues!

Dann will ich hierzu auch mal 'ne Story loswerden...
Wir waren in Azjol Nerub unterwegs in einem fast Gildenrun (4 Leute aus der Gilde, 1 Random). Nach einer gewissen Zeit fing der Random als an zu nörgeln, warum unser Run so lange dauert, wir sollten doch mal mehr Dmg machen, etc. (unsere Gildenleute machen Standardmäßig mindestens 3k DPS und unser Random war mit 1,8k ein wenig das Schlusslicht und selbst ich als Tank hatte fast mehr Schaden gemacht ^^).

Er wurde uns nach kurzer Zeit recht unangenehm aber anstatt ihn zu kicken, beschlossen wir ihn in der Gruppe zu lassen und es ihm auf eine andere Art heimzuzahlen. Aus unserer Gilde war noch ein DK dabei und ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle die Stelle nach dem Spinnenboss, wo man durch das Loch im Boden springt und ganz tief ins Wasserbecken fällt.

Wir haben uns vorab über Skype abgesprochen, dass wir, sobald der Spinnenboss liegt alle vorlaufen und den Random den Boss looten lassen, damit er ein wenig zurückbleibt. Wir sind daraufhin alle durch das Loch gesprungen und unser Random kam langsam hinterher. Bevor er auch durch das Loch gesprungen ist, hat unser DK noch schnell "Eisige Pfade" aktiviert. Den Sprung hat er natürlich nicht überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Daraufhin ging dann das übelste geflame von dem Kerl aus los und wir lagen nach der "Eisige Pfade"-Aktion lachend vor unserem Mikro ^^ . 

Das geflame ist dann soweit ausgeartet, dass wir uns geweigert haben den zu rezzen und letztendlich doch gekickt haben ^^ . Aber diese Aktion war es uns Wert gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Ichname (3. September 2009)

Letztens mit nem Kumpel im Kino: 

Die Eisverkäuferin rennt durch und will kurz vor dem Film noch was
verkaufen. Dann geht sie wieder hoch zur Tür. 

Ich: Hehe soll ich sie doch noch holen und mir nen Eis kaufen?
Kumpel: Ey ne lass mal sonst ziehst du die Aggro vom ganzen Kino!
Ich: Egal ich verblass dann einfach. 

Typ (ca. 35) neben mir: Priester oder Magier? 

Wrr beide so: *LOL* Priester

War nen Ex-Zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azzkicker (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lest mal den text im chat ^^
das Bild ist schon etwas über 1,5Jahre alt aber immer noch ein Klassiker


----------



## Synus (3. September 2009)

War zwar etwas fies, aber bevor Tausendwinter ( noch vor 3.2) angefangen hat, warteten alle ungeduldig auf das Portal, dass der Magier NPC dann aufmacht. Da hat son ganz schlauer Magier ein Portal nach Steinard genau an die stelle gestellt, wo das TW portal hinkommt. Fast der ganze Raid inkl. mir standen dan Ratlos in Steinard ^^


----------



## Kramatieklärher (3. September 2009)

rofl!!!
einfach nur geil!!
Ob jetzt kopiert oder nicht , bitte werd Buch-Autor und mach weiter!!!


----------



## Liberiana (3. September 2009)

Murmur zu 70er Zeiten: (Schattenlaby Endboss.... glaube ich)
Unser Tank bemerkt, dass Murmur nur 40% Life hat. (Er war zum ersten mal dort)

Tank: Warum hat der nur 40%? Ist das ein Bug?
DD: Ne ist kein Bug, der hat immer 40%...
DD#2: Stimmt... Hat Blizzard so gepatcht, weil die gemerkt hatten, dass er mit 100%
           Life ein zulanger Encounter gewesen wäre...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (3. September 2009)

heute auf der insel der eroberung..

die allys deffen mit ca 30 leute vor ihrer burg.. war kein durchkommen und auch an die flagge kamen wir nicht ran.. die allys hatte noch so 160 punkte ca und wir nur noch knappe 100.. dann sind wir ( 4 druiden, 7-8 schurken) vom zeppelin aus auf die burg gesprungen, alle in stealth und in die burg geschlichen.. vorm boss is einer der druiden in bär, die andern druiden haben geheilt.. dann haben wir den boss umgehauen und doch noch gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war lustig ^_^


----------



## Shac (3. September 2009)

Hab auch noch 2

Die erste war damals zu Classiczeiten. Wir standen MC am Eingang zur Höhle von Magmadar und einer musste weg. Also Ersatz eingeladen der rennt auch rein war aber schon en Teil Respawn also Hexer beauftragt den zu porten. Der bekommt Port landet bei uns und wir bereiten uns auf die erste Gruppe vor als auf einmal aus dem Eingang eine Feuerwelle aus Adds in die Höhle hineinbricht und den Ersatz killt und kurze Zeit später der ganze Raid am Boden lag. Alle fragen sich natürlich woher die auf einmal kamen als der Ersatz sagte als er den Port annahm hatte grad ein Respawn neben ihn eingesetzt und ihn gesehen und dieses eine Add hat dann alles mitgenommen was ihm auf dem Weg begegnet ist. Im Ts haben ma uns auch halb tot gelacht darüber.^^

Die zweite war vor kurzem PDC Hero. Erster Boss. Taure,Blutelf,Orc. Wir hauen se um in der Reiterphase dann Bodenkampf Ork fällt als zweites dann der dritte.
Da der Ork aber anscheinend die Regeln des Spiels net kennt rennen beide raus nur der Ork steht wieder auf und macht weiter. Also hauen wir ihn nochmal um. Der weiß aber net wann er tot ist und steht wieder auf und mountet wieder auf und tut so als ob die Reiterphase noch wäre. Wir raus und resettet und uns dabei auch einen abgelacht über den Boss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danach aber endlich erfolgreich gelegt.^^


----------



## Levtrona (3. September 2009)

ich (spiele Horde) wollte mal den Jäger von meinem Freund (spielt Allianz) testen und seine Gilde schleppt mich gleich in ne Ini. Im TS bekomm ich noch ein paar Sachen erklärt...

Tank: alles klar? dann fang ich an!!!
ich: warte noch kurz, der Hexer sitzt noch und isst.
Tank: der sitzt nicht, das ist ein Gnom!!!


-------

Bester Vertipper: Brauche noch Hodenverzauberung.


MfG


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2009)

Fieser Umeditiere r-.-


----------



## Patchy (3. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gnomenheiler?
> U Fail



U Fail...da steht HEXER^^


----------



## Matress (3. September 2009)

Wir haben mal den Drachen der vor HdZ rumsteht (Anachronos glaub ich) bis nach OG gepullt. Als wir in OG angekommen waren wollten wir ihn zu Thrall ziehen. Kurz vor Thralls Hütte - Wir kommen mit dem Drachen von rechts, ein dicker Haufen Allys kommen von links und wollen Thrall killen. Die Allys stürmen rein zu Thrall und fangen an gegen ihn zu kämpfen, wir hinterher den drachen mitten in den Raid gepullt - DMG STOPP! Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis einer der Allys Aggro von dem Viech bekommt und der ganzen Raid zerlegt x'D

Und BÄM!

Ally kaputt! =D


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (3. September 2009)

Ist nicht urkomisch aber ich lass es mal vom Stapel.Also in meiner alten Gilde gab es keinen der zu Classic Zeiten gespielt hat.In BC hatten wir keine Lust auf Funraids also war WotLK unsere erste Erfahrung in Naxxramas.
Das Konstruktviertel lief ganz gut also wollten wir es an dem Abend auch clearen.
Thaddius stand auf dem Plan.Es gab einen Wipe weil die Seiten wegen den Aufladungen unklar waren.Im zweiten Try lag er aber auch.
Nun zur Pointe.Als Thaddius nur noch sehr wenig HP hatte stand als letzter Überlebender unser Heal-Schamane,der hat ihn mit Blitzschlägen eingedeckt hat bis der Boss und vllt eine hundertstel Sekunde später der Schami im Dreck lagen.
Der Erfolg ploppt auf und ein Riesengelächter im TS gemischt mit Glückwünschen ging los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War eine feine Sache.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (3. September 2009)

echt genial eure Geschichten^^ 
hier is meine:


Nachmittags im Physikunterricht

Ich: ,, wisst ihr schon das es ein neues addon für wow geben wird?´´

ein freund mischt sich ein und sagt: ,, könnt ihr mal aufhören übers zocken zu reden?´´

Lehrer: ,, gehen Aplhastrahlen durch papier durch?´´

Freund: ,, Nope^^´´


is zwar net soo funny aber...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. September 2009)

eine tolle geschichte die gestern passiert ist..

Ich habe als raidleiter einen 25er trupp durch Archavons Kammer geführt.. naja der neue Boss lag dann auch im 2. Anlauf und es ist unter anderem schwere rüstung gedroppt.. nagut schnell drüber geschaut.. aha da steht drauf für jäger und schamanen .. die stats nicht weiter beachtet.. wird schon stimmen was blizzard da dran schreibt..

Würfeln ging los.. schamane würfelt, jäger würfelt.. jäger gewinnt, ich schiebs ihm zu und auf einmal geht das geschrei los von wegen OMG! er hats dem jäger gegeben! WTF!

Naja.. ich hätte vielleicht doch einmal die stats näher betrachten sollen.. denn der Gegenstand der eindeutig als für "Jäger, Schamane" gekennzeichnet ist hat ZAUBERMACHT drauf...

Nagut.. nun hatte es der jäger und hat es nach langem hin und her mit androhung(und dürchführung) eines raid-kicks dann auch an den schamanen gegeben..
Naja.. wurde dann wieder eingeladen und wir haben die anderen 2 bosse gemacht.. Bei Archavon hab ich ihm dann den Plündermeister gegeben um ihn zu ärgern :-P

Mein gott hat der mich angekotzt.. macht keinen schaden.. wird beleidigend und braucht dann noch 5 minuten um ein item an jemanden zu geben der es wirklich gebrauchen kann( ohne in der Zeit irgendwas im Sinne von "ja ok ich gebs ihm ja" zu schreiben)..
Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatte ich ihn schon einmal in einer hero.. da hat er die gruppe verlassen weil er als jäger kein Mana mehr hatte.. hatten aber eindeutig geschrieben, dass wir ohne Manapausen durch rennen ( Gundrak hero in 12 Minuten. woohoo)

Ist das jetzt ein "HUNTERITEM!!!!11" revival? Wenn auf Zaubermacht-Sachen jetzt schon Jäger drauf steht?

Viele liebe grüße an [namecalling entfernt] und viel glück mit deinem Verhalten in Zukunft :-P



Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Lehrer: ,, gehen Aplhastrahlen durch papier durch?´´



Ja, wenn ein Loch im Papier drin ist


----------



## Lykis (3. September 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> Vor 3 Jahren ist meine Geschichtslehrerin gegen eine Tasche gelaufen und hat sich derbe hingepackt da haben zwei aus meiner klasse gleichzeitig geschrien " BÄM WOLRD FIRST KILL " war sau lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bwahah als ich das gelesen hab  hats mich von meinem stuhl runter gecritet  ich kann immernochnicht mim lachen aufhöhren


----------



## wowking (3. September 2009)

ich war grad in dalaran und verfolge den handelschannel:

Ein Typ kackt irgendwen grundlos an und wird dann bissel geflamt von anderen.

Als er merkt dass er hier nich einfach rumbeleidigen kann schreibt er einfach folgendes:

"Ach Ihr habt doch alle kein niwo!"         (sollte wohl niveau sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. September 2009)

mh ich hatte irgendwo mal nen char den ich "niwofol" genannt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (3. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“
> Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
> Ich: „Ne, Schurke“
> Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“
> ...


Made my day xD

Mir fällt auch spontan nix ein^^


----------



## bLuu (3. September 2009)

Is schon länger her, war noch vor WoTLK...

War mit meinem Twink im Versunken Tepmel. Drei Ingame-Kollegen, mit denen ich schon längere gelevelt hab, eine random Eule und ich.
Wir kämpfen uns durch die Mobgruppen, als uns plötzich auffällt das die Eule nur mit dem Stab auf die Mobs schlägt. 

A: Warum schlägst du mitm Stab?
Eule: Hab ich neu bekommen und muss den skillen..

Er war nich im TS und wir alle sofort "OMG". 
Es ging also weiter ... die Eule schwingt immer noch ihren Stab und ab und zu hört man nur "Peeew-Moonfire".
Wir lachen uns alle kaputt über seine Spielweise, haben ihn aber weiter machen lassen, da wir auch ohne seine Hilfe gut zurecht kamen.
Aufjeden Fall kam es dann zum ersten Whipe. 
Alle lassen Geist frei und laufen wieder rein. 
Hoch heilen, reggen, weiter gehts.
Doch einer fehlt. Die Eule!

(Wer sich jetzt noch an den Eingang vom Tempel errinert, weiß das man dort reintauchen muss)

A: Wo bleibst du?
B: Beeil dich wir wollen weiter.
Eule: Ich komm nich rein.
A: Wie du kommst nich rein?
Eule: Ich steh hier aufm Wasser und laufe gegen die Wand. Ich komm einfach nicht rein.

Die Reaktionen und Flames im TS könnt ihr sich vorstellen.
Da wusste der Typ allen Ernstes nich das man als Geist tauchen kann.
Wir haben uns den restlichen Abend so schlapp gelacht.
Erst die Sache mit dem Stab und dann noch das mit dem Geist.


----------



## Nimroth22 (3. September 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich bin mir net sicher das der Thread hier richtig ist um die privaten Probleme eienr 16 Jährigen zu veröfentlichen.
> Wenn du sagst "Termin", das hört sich an als ob du ein Psychlologe wärst, wenn das stimmt ists sogar illegal das zu schreiben




Das war nicht echt, den Text hab ich schon öfters gelesen .


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2009)

Patchy schrieb:


> U Fail...da steht HEXER^^


er hats schnell umeditiert, wirklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neother (3. September 2009)

Ich hoffe ich bin der erste der das schreibt.. *ehrlich zugeb nur bis Seite drei gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neulich im Handelschat:"Kann mich wer Ulduar hero ziehen?"
Naja brüllendes lachen im chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (3. September 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> So meine story:
> 
> Hatte nen Praktikum bei nem Betrieb, und am ersten tag wurden meine Hobbys gründlich nachgefragt von den kollegen...
> naja der cheff kam mir etwas streng vor also hab ich wow mal verschwiegen....
> ...



omg wie geil xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. September 2009)

juhu fullquote für 3 worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogrim888 (3. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:
> 
> Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!
> 
> ...




Das mit der Polizei ist TOP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snake_Eater (3. September 2009)

Also Tamikus wenn die Story stimmt, dann Respekt das man so ein geilen Chef hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast wenigstens danach eine Festanstellung bekommen ? ^^


----------



## cesy32 (3. September 2009)

hallo erstmal

dan leg ich mal los

ich und 2 weitere freunde beim labern über skype( ich und nr 1 spielen schön länger)

ich: sers

1: sers

2: hört ihr mich ?

1/ich : ja 

2: lol hi

2: wie geht das jetzt mit dem instalieren ? ich hab kein plan !!

ich: ja dus musst cd reinmachen und instalieren !!

2: ok 

20 min später 

2: habs

1: und gehts ?

2: ne 

ich: musst erst noch petchen

2: wie geht das ?

ich /1 : rofl

ich : musst auf desktop !

2: was das ?

1: du napp 

ich das ist das hauptmenü !!

2: was für zeug

1/ich ( zu tote lachen )

ich : das das große fenster wo start unden steht 

2: ok habs 

ich : jetzt musst noch bei firefox auf .....

2: was das ?

1/ich zu tote lachen !!

2: ihr seit scheiße lol

ich ach scheiß drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (3. September 2009)

Nach einer völlig durchzockten Nacht am nächsten Morgen früh im Physikunterricht...
Alle hatten die typischen Symptome, Augenringe, fast dauerhaft am gähnen, Augen reiben etc.
Unser noch recht junger Physiklehrer (bei dem wir immer noch vermuten, dass er das ein oder andere Rollenspiel schon gespielt hat) zu uns: "Soziale Kontakte werden generell überbewertet..." Natürlich war der Großteil der Klasse am grinsen mit Ausnahme unseres Tisches. Da saß nach diesem Spruch eigentlich keiner mehr. Der Großteil von uns kugelte vor Lachen auf dem Boden...


----------



## Kamosh (3. September 2009)

naja nicht mir passiert aber meiner frau

beim bäcker zu dem sie morgends immer geht gibts brötchen die heißen Urstück. 

meine frau: 2 Urleben bitte
Verkäuferin schaut sie blöd an und wundert sich 
verkäuferin: wie bitte?
meine Frau: 2 Urstücke

das kommt davon wenn man zu viel urleben farmt am vortag


----------



## Levtrona (3. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> er hats schnell umeditiert, wirklich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hat sie nicht^^

ich guck gleich ob alles stimmt, nennt man auch "vorschau"


Mfg


Edit sieht so aus: schönen Gruß an alle gnome


----------



## Scharyth (3. September 2009)

Ich denke ma das iis bekannt aber:
Ihr müsst an na Stelle wo viele Leute sin, zum Beispielt kurz vor TW (Tausend Winter) im Emote ( /me ) schreiben: ignoriert Euch jetzt.
Also ich musste lachen^^


----------



## Ali-babar (4. September 2009)

Im TS:

Ich: Hab ne neue IP bestellt, weil irgend n Nachbar in mein Netz benutzt.

Typ: Wie geht denn dass?

Ich: Na ich habe dass von nem Freund, welcher ober mir wohnt, nun haben wir noch einen dritten, anonymen Benutzer.

Typ: warum kanns du denn auf sein Netz? geht das W-Lan etwa auch durch Wände?

Alle: LOL!!!


----------



## Tezja (4. September 2009)

letztes jahr, gerade pause
ich und ein paar freunde (jetzt leider ex-wowler) gehen ins die einkaufspassage neben der Schule. dort hatte ein neuer laden aufgemacht...DM(Drogerie glaub ich...so wie drospa oder rossman) ich checks als erster und frage:" schneller dm run?"


----------



## Düstermond (4. September 2009)

War nach dem Burning Cursade kauf beim Zahnarzt. Hatt die Tüte mit dem Spiel dabei, wird sie wohl gesehen haben.
Als sie ins Behandlungszimmer kam begrüsste sie mich mit: "So, der Healer ist da."


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (4. September 2009)

ich und ein kumpel aus nem wow-forum hatten gemeinsam nen char angefangen und waren lvl 10 oder so. Nunja, dann traf ich auf eine etwas komische Person..

Ist leider nicht die ganze geschichte, habe nur den "ersten teil", das andere sollte eigentlich der andere, der dabei war aufschreiben.. aber naja, der erste teil ist auch ganz lustig xD 

(und ich habe jetzt keine lust die namen aus der geschichte zu entfernen, wenn es so wichtig ist können das die mods machen ;D)

Ich=Ich (charname war damals "Ettiene" ^^)
Kumpel=Layens
ähm, verrückte=Checky^^


Checky schreit: wo ist klein timmy?!

 Ich flüster: in dämmerwald

 Checky flüstert: wo ist das

 Ich flüster: Südlich von Wald von Elwynn

 Ich flüster: ach ne der dort heißt kleiner

 Ich (gruppe): lol ich red grad mit so ner verrückten

 Nach einer zeit

 Checky flüstert: bist du noch da?

 Ich flüster: Ja!

 Checky f: Ah

 Ich flüstert: Aber ich glaub das was in deinem kopf nicht da ist.

 Checky flüstert: Achso

 Ich f: es gibt kein klein timmy!

 Checky flüster: Doch

 Ich f: Wo hast du den gesehen?!

 Checky: Hier In sturmwind.

 Checky: Bin im nachgelaufen, dann ist er verschwunden. Er hatte auch eine weiße katze

 Ich: Wie sah der aus?

 Checky: War ein junge mit glaube braunen haaren.

 Ettiene (grp): Wart ich lad die in grp ein.

 Layens (grp): Ok

 Checky schließt sich der gruppe an.

 Layens (grp): Hallo

 Checky (grp): Hi

 Layens (grp): Wens suchst du?

 Checky (grp): Wenn echt klein Timmy^^

 Layens flüstert: Was war das für ein satz?!

 Ich flüster: kA

 Dann war ich kurz weg sie hat dauernd gewartet oO.

 Ich (grp): omg du wartest immer noch?

 Checky: hi, ja ichw eis ja ned wohin^^

 Ich flüster (zu layens): sie geht mir nach, ich hab angst. XD

 Layens flüstert: lol

 Sie hatte ein ehhörnchen als begleiter.

 Checky (grp): Das Eichhörnchen ist von meinem Bruder

 Ich (grp): lol

 Checky (grp): hihi

 Ich denk mir schon die ist grad beim psychater.. xD

 Layens (grp): Frag, wie alt sie ist!^^

 Layens hatte unabsichtlich in grp geschrieben.

 Ich (grp): wie alt bist du? xD

 Checky: 11

 Ich (grp): Aha, bist ja sehr reif für dein alter.

 War ne ironie ^^

 Layens flüstert: LOL

 Ich flüster zu Layens: Ja, LOL xD

 Checky (grp): thx

 Checky (grp): kann daher auch nur all 2 wochenenden spielen bin bei meinem vater

 Sie hat mir dann noch lederhandschuhe, leinenverbände und so kram geschenkt.^^

 Ich (grp): Thx

 Checky (grp): Bitte

 Ich flüster zu Layens: Lol sieh hat mir lederhandschuhe und verbände und so hergestellt, manchmal sind ja solche noobs auch nützlich ^^

 Layens flüstert: Lol

 Layens (grp): kannst du mir auch was herstellen?

 Checky (grp): ja, aber ich glaube nicht das du noch Level 30 etwa Rüstung brauchst.

 Ich (grp): Er ist Level 5.. ^^

 Layens (grp): Ich bin Level 5 ^^

 Checky (grp): und du bist da wo ich mit Level 90 hinkomme?

 Er hat sowas erzählt als ich afk war..^^

 Layens (grp): Magier hat mich hingeportet.

 Checky (grp): Ich kann nicht handeln wenn du dort bist.

 Layens (grp): Ich komme schon

 Checky (grp): komm ettiene gehen wir, ich brauch dafür noch lederfetzen.

 Checky (grp): hihihi

 Layens (grp): Nein leider hihihihi

 Checky (grp): also tiere Kürschner!!!

 Checky (grp): Einverstanden?

 Checky (grp): Also wildtiere töten nur keine spinnen^^

 Ettiene (grp):ja, ich war schon oft kürschner.. -.-

 Checky (grp): hihihihihihihihihihih

 nein es war nur hihi.

 Checky (grp): aber du musst die sachen nehmen sonnst kann ich nicht kürschnern.

 Layens flüster: Mann ich weis wie mann kürschnert xD

 Checky (grp): Ich kann wildtiere aufspüren ich zeige sie dir auf der minimap.

 Checky (grp): kannst du wachen in sturmwind fragen

 Checky (grp): Ok

 Layens (grp): Wache?

 Checky (grp): Ich zeigs dir dann wenn wir wieder in sturmwind sind.

 Ich (grp): Muss leider off.

Danach war es auch noch extrem witzig, aber nunja, leider hab ich den rest nicht aufgeschrieben^^


----------



## f433m3lt0r (4. September 2009)

Zum Todlachen hier^^ nunja dan will ich auch mal was Loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ist schon fast ein Jahr her... Ich,meine Gilde,und *ein* Random(waren nur 24on und dachten uns das wir einfah mal einen Mitnehmen : /)Nunja Akama ist unterwegs zu Illidan, die zwie beginnen ihren Dialog, der kampf beginnt bis zu der Stelle an der besagter Random von den Parasiten befallen wurde und anstatt zur Frostfalle zu laufen geht er lieber mitten in den Raid und Steckt 2weitere Spieler an so verbreitete sich dan das ganze was schließlich zu einem Wipe führte(dies wurde uns erst klar als ich mir die aufnahme des Raids ansah^^).

Nunja wir wussten nicht wie es zu dieser Kettenreaktion kam, also noch ein versuch.... diesmal hat der Random es anscheinend verstanden oder wurde einfah nur nicht Befallen.. alles läuft gut bis in Phase 4 in der Illidan von einem *alleinstehendem* Hexxer getankt werden muss, ich bin mir nicht sicher warum aber in dem Momment in dem Illidan zu einem Dämon wird läuft der Random munter zum Hexxer während er im Ts schon von den ersten Geflamed wurde nunja Hexxer und Random Sterben Illidan und Adds dezimieren nun den gesammten Raid unser Leader hat gerade vor ihn zu kicken als dieser sich meldet und meint: "Sry hatte Boxen aus konnte euch nicht höhren aber mit euch hat das eh kein sinn, so unfähig wie ihr seid"Über die Flames von damals muss ich immernoch lachen, schade das keiner REC anhatte : /


----------



## PalaBubble (4. September 2009)

Also als mir grad so die ganzen Geschichten durchgelesen habe ist mir au was eingefallen.
Also war vor nem Monat oder so, ich mit meiner alten Gilde 2te ma oder so Ulduar10er. Dann so nach 2 Stunden meint unser Healdruide er müsse ma "kurz" off Pc wechseln weil sein Vater an den ran wollte wo er grad dran war. Zack war er off, wir fragn uns ersma so warum er net glei von anfang an den andern Pc gegangen is, aber gut. Wir warteten 5 Minuten, 10, 15, dann kamen schon die ersten Klagen im Ts "Man, jetzt läuft meine Flask gleich aus". Dann 20 Minuten, 25. Nach 30 Minuten war er dann wieder on. Glei jeder in Chat geschreibn was er denn solang gemacht hätte und er solle doch bitte wieder ins TS kommen damit wir endlich weiter machn können. Er darauf " Ja geht grad net sitz bei nem Freund am Pc un muss Ts erst runterladen". Dann ging das große Gelächter im Ts los, mussten den Bosspull 5mins verschiebn bis sich alle wieder eingekriegt hatten. Er hatte tatsächlich nachts um 11 bei seinem Freundgeklingelt und ihn von seinem PC verjagt (er war gerade selber Ulduar 25er^^). Die nächsten 3 tage war die GMotD: "Muss...Ulduar...RAIDEN!!!"

Und dann noch vor paar Wochen stehe so bei dem Npc der des Portal nach Tausendwinter gemacht hatte (ja war vor 3.2) dann, Portal spawnt ich will anklickn...nix passiert, ich drück noma hämmer wie wild auf die Maustaste, dann schau ich unten rechts in die Bildschirm Ecke un was steht da, "Portal nach Dalaran". Ich natürlich nix gedacht ersma in /s-chat geschreibn " Haha lol wozu steht in Dalaran n Portal nach Dalaran?"...in dem Moment wo ich Enter gedrückt hatte war mir auch klar das ich wohl bissel Brain afk war als dann auch vom nächst besten Magier kam "Des is da weil ichs da hingemacht hab^^".


----------



## Mcpalabum (4. September 2009)

Ich kann leider nur eine sache dazu beitragen 

Ein schöner abend in naxx 2 schurken und ein dolch 
unsere gnom schurkin die seit 3 raids nichts bekommen hat weil ihr würfelglück genau so war als wenn ihr in österreich die rettung ruft und euch nach 30 minuten fragt warum sind die immer noch net da dropte dieser schöne epische dolch 

und dies rief natürlich beide schurken auf den plan der erste schurke würfelt eine 2 alle sich schon am freuen für unsere gnom schurkin was könnte sie davon abhalten diesen dolch zu bekommen genau eine 1 und was würfelt sie eine 1 das gelächter im ts ging ab alle waren mit den nerven am boden vorallem sie es tat uns allen total leid vorallem das sie wirklich immer so ein pech hatte 


Lieben gruss DerMäcBum


----------



## Rainaar (4. September 2009)

Mail vom Geschäftsführer "haben blabla-Zertifikat bekommen" Meine Antwort per Mail: "Gz".

5 min gehts Telefon und er fragt was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schwiegermutter beim Kaffee "in blabla gibt es sehr schöne Titanbrillen..."

ich zu meiner Frau : Kannste die? Beinahe hätt ich den Kaffee im Gesicht gehabt vor lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2009)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Danach war es auch noch extrem witzig, aber nunja, leider hab ich den rest nicht aufgeschrieben^^



was war den daran bisher witzig ?
Neulinge verarschen? wasn Brüller

(Und den kleinen Timmy gibt es sehr wohl in Sturmwind.
Der verkauft ein rares Pet.)


----------



## Grrhh (4. September 2009)

Neulich im /2 gelesen:
Treffen sich 2 WOW Spieler
Sagt der eine: Der Papst ist tot.
Sagt der andere: Und, was hat er gedroppt?


----------



## Mdruffy (4. September 2009)

ich bin mal aus ner level gilde gefolgen weil ich in chat geschrieben habe 

./cquit und/gquit sitzen auf den baum ./cguit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?

naja 6 leute gilde verlassen und ein instand kick fürmich ^^


----------



## ffmbaer (4. September 2009)

Irgendwann im oculus...

Ein Palazwerg (möchte nicht näher genannt werden) versucht seinen drachen zu rufen benutzt aber den Ruhestein.

Wieder angekommen waren die ganzen trashmobs wieder da...

Viel gelächter und ein knallroter pala^^


Neulich am Telefon im Büro...

Headset auf und am telefonieren. Kollege kommt vorbei und meint: "Warum drückst du jedes mal die STRG-Taste wenn Du redest?"

Da hab ich doch in letzter Zeit zuviel im TS geschwätzt hab ich mir gedacht.


Gruß,

ffmbaer


----------



## Omidas (4. September 2009)

Raidende nachdem YOgg down war.

Viele schrien schon nach einem Prtal, als ob die Bentzung des Ruhestein 1k Gold kosten würde.

Raid: Portal Bitte!!
Magier fängt das Pratl an zu zaubern.
Naja denke ich mir Portal können sie ja ruhig verlangen
Ich: Ja @ Mage bitte Portal Steinard.
Hmmm mal schauen was er da castet

Und es war wirklich Portal Steinard das er da am casten war und ich habe mit meinem Tipp einfach voll
getroffen. War da schon gut am lachen gewesen, erst recht als einige Leute dann auch drauf geklickt
haben, obwohl man durch meinen Einwürf hätte kontrollieren können^^

Naja wer zuletzt lacht.

Der Magier stellt das Daleran Protal genau aufs andere. Und danach alle anderen auch. Als ich endlich 
die Stelle gefunden hatte, wo man nur Daleran klcikt ... wird der Raid aufgelöst und ich muss doch den 
RS bequemen.


----------



## madmurdock (5. September 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> ich bin mal aus ner level gilde gefolgen weil ich in chat geschrieben habe
> 
> ./cquit und/gquit sitzen auf den baum ./cguit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> naja 6 leute gilde verlassen und ein instand kick fürmich ^^



Naja, in der Blitzbirnen Gilde zu sein, würd mcih eh net reizen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlenD (5. September 2009)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Ich denke ma das iis bekannt aber:
> Ihr müsst an na Stelle wo viele Leute sin, zum Beispielt kurz vor TW (Tausend Winter) im Emote ( /me ) schreiben: ignoriert Euch jetzt.
> Also ich musste lachen^^




Noch besser, mach ./me hat euch AFK- Gemeldet.
Im 71-80er AV zZ. sind da soviele honks dabei, BG für BG am totlachen


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (5. September 2009)

exoforce schrieb:


> mir ist ma was total dämliches beim gruul raid passiert. ich sollte mit den mt hoch halten .er stürmt auf gruul zu und ich als pala heiler amche diese attacke vo man sich opfert um jemanden unverwundbar zu machen und ihn aus dem kampf zu holen.ich tot tank kampfunfähig und gruul haut alle um.



Made my day!! ;D


 letztens, ulduar 10 - wir waren beim rat - hatten schon 3-4 trys hinter uns und der war noch nie gelegen... plötzlich sehn wa dass der schurke nicht aussem gift rausrennt - wir schrein noch so seinen namen - keine reaktion...
boss liegt - wir verteilen loot und da war auch ein schurken item dabei - es waren 2 schurken, einer würfelte, der gestorbene und immer noch nicht wiederbelebte (weil rezz nicht annehmende) würfelt nicht... "Alo? magst net würfeln?"
nach 5 minuten eine Stimme im TS - ey sorry leute, bin gerade eingepennt - hey nette schurken... - wtf? warum lässt ihr mich net mitwürfeln?

naja war situationsbezogen halt recht lustig dass der typ bei nem boss einpennt den wa noch nie down hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatten auch schon so misteriöse vorfälle wie - tank mit angel - dualspecc heiler mit tank equip - raidleiter, die während sie ansagen "bitte alle aus dem feuer raus" und dabei selbst sterben (ich xD)...


ahja stimmt - RL:
Ich hab mal in meiner Deutsch Klausur am 14.11.09 (nach 7 stunden dauer leveln, knapp 72[Ja, bei uns konnte man L33ch King schon am 13.1.. ab 19 uhr kaufen und das im ösiland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]) einen gewissen "Herrn Nordend" und einen Herrn "Fjord" und ein Auto Marke "Dalaran" eingebaut hihi

grüße


----------



## Genker (5. September 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> lol geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat das mit WoW Sucht zu tun, wenn man buggy sagt?!

Buggy kommt von Bug und heißt Programm-/Softwarefehler...


----------



## Axthammer (5. September 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Rechlich gesehen ja, aber ethisch ist es nicht richtig.



Irgendwo hat ich doch noch Käse....


----------



## Resch (7. September 2009)

Gestern in den Grizzlyhügeln ist mir etwas lustiges passiert. Ich komme grad wieder aus dem AV (somit PvP an) und will gerade weiter questen als mich ein Draenei Schami angriff und tötete. Naja, dacht ich mir das gibt Rache, also widerbelebt den Schami gesucht und ihm beim questen getötet (wie du mir so ich dir).
Dachte das wäre damit gegessen, aber nein. Gerade als ich wieder einen Questmob legen wollte kam besagter Schami schon wieder und da ich keine Lust hatte wieder zu sterben nahm ich kurzer Hand halb tot meine Beine in die Hand und wechselte sofort als ich aus dem Kampf war in meine Fluggestallt.
Er folgt mir auf seinem Flugmount immer höher und höher. Langsam hat es mich dann schon generft also Fluggestallt weg geklickt und insektenschwarm auf ihn gecastet. nach 5sekunen war ich wieder aus dem Kampf und konnte wieder in die Fluggestallt zurück und flog auch gleich wieder in die Höhe.
Er lacht mich aus, also das selbe Spiel nochmal nur diesmal wollte er mir wohl noch einen Flammenschock verpassen und machte das selbe..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeder weiß was jetzt kommt^^.
Ich im freien Fall....denk mir so "mh kommst gleich ausm Kampf.....naja noch 100m, noch 50m, langsam wirds aber Knapp....noch 20m............"so gedanklich schon am schreien und plötzlich komm ich ausm Kampf und kann wieder zurück in meine Fluggestallt.
Als ich mich gerade von meinem Schock erhole saust der Schami an mir vorbei und zerklatscht auf dem Boden.
So schön und vor allem laut  hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellody (7. September 2009)

Mir is relativ am Anfang meiner WoW-Zeit was passiert im RL: Ich sitz vorm PC und schau fern (über TV-Karte im Rechner) und da kommt ne Szene, wo ich denke "Hmm, schlechte Sicht" und merke, wie ich versuche mit der Maus das Bild zu drehen um meine Draufsicht zu ändern. :-)
Anderes Mal mit nem Kollegen im ICQ am schreiben, wollt dem was antworten und drück erstmal "R".

So long

Mellody


----------



## davidoff1989 (7. September 2009)

Wir, noch zu BC zeiten sind Schlabby gegangen und hatten einen Rdm Schurken dabei. Als wir dann im Raum von Murmur warn, fängt der Schurke im TS an zu schreien: Go Go Go, Murmur hat nur noch 40%. Haben uns alle köstlich amüsiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lani01 (7. September 2009)

An einen sehr kalten, nassen doofen tag ging ich total müde (ein bisschen zu lange gezockt ^^) zur arbeit.
ich hatte überhaupt keine lust aber ich denke wer hat schon lust auf arbeitn.. xD
ich stellte mich zur maschine und fing halt an meine arbeit zu erledigen da kam auf einmal mein lehrherr zu mir und fragte:
1: Na, du schaust aber müde aus! was hast gestern so gemacht?
2: Ich hab ein bisschen zu lange Pc gespielt!
1: Was spielst denn so?
2: WOW warum?
dann gings los...
1: Man ich sags dir ich war gestern Pdk und ich sags dir wir hatten solche noobs dabei mit 2k dps da dachte ich mir omg!!!
2: ???
1: Welche chars hastn?
2: Warri, Priest, Schamii ... und sie?
1: Nen fetten hexer (= magst mal schaun?
2: Klar!!!
danach ging ich mit meinen lehrherrn mit zu seinem büro zum Pc und er zeigte mir seinen hexer ^^ ich hab ich mich echt mal zwicken müssn das das ja kein traum ist xD
er loggte sich ein und meinte: so jz machen wir dps test!! dein schamii gegen meinen hexer ^^
ich hatte mehr dps .. ^^
jedenfalls meinte er, er könnte ihm raid mehr machen da ging er archa und ich müsste unbedingt mitschaun ... ^^
so ging es fast denn ganzen tag und das ende vom lied? ich hatte nen chilligen tag mit meinem lehrherrn und wow und bin so richtig eingeschleimt bei dem xD

Mfg


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2009)

Vor 2 Tagen in Naxx 25
Wir machten uns die ganze Zeit "freundschaftlich" über den schaden eines anwesenden palas lustig
Dann bei thaddius meint der pala: könnt ihr den Boss mit dem Rücken zu mir tanken dann mach ich mehr schaden
Meint wer aus dem ts: Alter hast du ne anale skillung oder was?
Wir waren alle 2 Minuten lang am lachen und thaddius zerlegte den raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skjellum (7. September 2009)

Ich habe bei meinem WoW eingestellt das ich sehe welches Objekt ein Spieler im Target hat und damit nerve ich meine Freundin dann immer ingame das sie aufhören soll XYZ anzugucken.

  Auf Wacken hat sie den irgend einen Kerl angeguckt und ich meinte: „Warum guckst du den an?“. Sie:“ Jetzt stell den scheiß doch ma aus das nervt mich“. Ich: “Suchti“. Sie:“…oh scheiße…!“


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Sorry, gingen denn damals Hexerports in die Ini? Dann wurde es danach wieder abgeschafft, um es dann in BC wieder einzuführen oder wie?


innerhalb einer ini gingen hexerports, nur nicht von außen hinein, so musste die person in die instanz hineinkommen, um an den mobs vorbei geportet zu werden.


----------



## Silmarilli (7. September 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Welch glorreich Sinnfreier und komplett unnötiger post, aber was solls.
> 
> BTT:
> 
> ...



bei uns in kara war ne zeitlang ne Eule MT2 

ich hab als Schurke und Schamane alle ini's bis lvl 60 mindestens einmal getankt wenn nicht sogar öfter.

nimm die Scheuklappen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nichts is unmöglich.

lg Sily


----------



## GeratGonzo (7. September 2009)

Hm...
Ich kam gerade aus der Mittagspause und sagte zu meinem Chef: "Re"

Der hat mich etwas seltsam angesehen...


----------



## Zagron (7. September 2009)

Vor ein paar Tagen hat jemand im Handelschannel nach einer Verzauberung für seine Arschminen (--> Armschienen) gesucht. Er hat sich zwar schnell verbessert, das Gelächter war dennoch groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (7. September 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Hm...
> Ich kam gerade aus der Mittagspause und sagte zu meinem Chef: "Re"
> 
> Der hat mich etwas seltsam angesehen...


Das hab ich gemacht,als ich in der Schule auf Klo war,und ich wieder da war.
Das gelächter bei den WoW-Spielern war groß,die andern haben komisch geguckt.


----------



## Rootii (7. September 2009)

Huhu,

es is nicht direkt mir passiert aber nem RL kumpel von mir.

Wir wollten ulduar 10er den ersten boss legen.. zu 4. natürlich das jeder was abkriegt ;>
vor kurzem hatten wir den realm getranst und vorher war der erste boss ina 4er grp farmstatus auf dem ganzen realm

Dort:
"Suchen caster dd für Ulduar 10er NUR ersten Boss mit 4 Leuten also für jeden was dabei!"
/w nr1: "Was mit 4 leuten? du spinnst doch das geht niemals"
- "Klar geht das.." Normale unterhaltung wie das machbar is zog sich...

"Suchen caster dd für Ulduar 10er NUR ersten Boss mit 4 Leuten also für jeden was dabei!"
/w nr2: "Das geht ganich mit 4 Leuten du Spast!"
- "lol ja sicher geht das"
"hdf und laber kein scheiß"
- "!"
"...... irgnoriert euch!"


irgendwie wars wohl nicht so bekannt und ich hab mir im ts den arschabgelacht XD

haben letzendlich 2 gefunden die uns begleitet haben.. und waren unglaublich erstaunt darüber, dass das machbar is ^^


----------



## Teradas (7. September 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> ich bin mal aus ner level gilde gefolgen weil ich in chat geschrieben habe
> 
> ./cquit und/gquit sitzen auf den baum ./cguit fällt runter wer bleibt oben ?
> 
> naja 6 leute gilde verlassen und ein instand kick fürmich ^^


Geht nicht mehr.
...
Man wird gefragt,ob man die Gilde wirklich verlassen will.


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

also ne andere geschichte pre bc (gibts auch videos bei youtube):

damals gab es ja den einen worldboss, der später in die scherbenwelt umgezogen ist. vorher hauste er aber in der nähe des dunklen portals.
der hatte ne fähigkeit, dass er nen schattenblitz ae macht, der jeden in reichweite trifft (mit damals viel schaden) und der die besonder fähigkeit hatte, dass wenn einer von diesem ae stirbt der boss um x% geheilt wird (glaube 10-20% waren es aber ka).
naja die horde hat den auf einem server nach sturmwind gepullt....

um das nochmal deutlich zu machen, wie hart die fähigkeit ist:
erst nach nem server neustart konnte man wieder sw betreten.

der boss hat die ganze zeit lowies und npcs gekillt und sich damit voll hochgeheilt, wodurch er quasi unbesiegbar wurde.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. September 2009)

War gerade beim lesen, und dachte mir ist noch nie sowas passiert.

 Aber gerade hat mich meine Freundin an eine Situation erinnert:

 Um 2.00 Morgens wir spielten, dann unterhielten wir uns um Karazhan und es ging um den Schlüssel:

 Ich: In Schattenlabyrinth und Alcatacz gibts den Schlüssel zu Medivhs Ding.

 Freundin (fängt zu lachen an): Zu seinen Ding?

 Ich: Ähh.. Nö zu seinen Turm.

 Freundin(lacht noch mehr): Zu seinen TURM? Trägt Medivh einen Keuschheitsgürtel?

 Genauerern Ablauf weis ich nicht mehr, aber so ging es im großen und Ganzen^^. Wie meine Freundin nur aufs Medivhs Ding zwischen seinen Beinen kam^^


 Oder im Handelschannel: 

 Sexuell frustrierter Magier sucht Gruppe für Hero Ini, um Schwanzvergleich durchzuführen.

 Oder:

 Rasiere Gnome gegen Mats und kleine Spende.


----------



## Salamana (7. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Wir haben mal den Drachen der vor HdZ rumsteht (Anachronos glaub ich) bis nach OG gepullt. Als wir in OG angekommen waren wollten wir ihn zu Thrall ziehen. Kurz vor Thralls Hütte - Wir kommen mit dem Drachen von rechts, ein dicker Haufen Allys kommen von links und wollen Thrall killen. Die Allys stürmen rein zu Thrall und fangen an gegen ihn zu kämpfen, wir hinterher den drachen mitten in den Raid gepullt - DMG STOPP! Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis einer der Allys Aggro von dem Viech bekommt und der ganzen Raid zerlegt x'D
> 
> Und BÄM!
> 
> Ally kaputt! =D



ich wollte den mal nach gadgezahn pullen aber irgendwie hatt der resettet...wie seit ihr so weit gekommen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. September 2009)

Salamana schrieb:


> ich wollte den mal nach gadgezahn pullen aber irgendwie hatt der resettet...wie seit ihr so weit gekommen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 Das ging leider nur früher. Das hat Blizzard entfernt. Ich hab da ein Video mal auf Youtube gefunden da haben Allys so einen Lvl 60 schwarzen Elite Drachen bis zu Bolvar gezogen. 

 Das ganze wurde aber leider mit einen Patch entfernt und ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich, weil die Mobs nach einer gewissen Distanz zurückgesetzt werden. Schade.


----------



## Salamana (7. September 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Das ging leider nur früher. Das hat Blizzard entfernt. Ich hab da ein Video mal auf Youtube gefunden da haben Allys so einen Lvl 60 schwarzen Elite Drachen bis zu Bolvar gezogen.
> 
> Das ganze wurde aber leider mit einen Patch entfernt und ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich, weil die Mobs nach einer gewissen Distanz zurückgesetzt werden. Schade.



Hmmm schade...kann man nichts machen..blizz verdirbt ja wohl jeden den spaß...(laufe gerne in der alten welt rum und raids mit nem freund) und da kommen wa schon auf manch dumme idee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Dragon (7. September 2009)

Lord Kazzak ist auch nicht mehr in den verwüsteten Landen. Und die anderen Welt-Bosse sind auch nimmer da.
Aber es gibt noch Anachronos vor den HDZ in Tanaris. Der wird auf unserem Server noch gelegentlich nach Orgrimmar geholt (und das ist ein verdammt weiter Weg). Das Gegner resetten nach einiger Zeit, ist ja bekannt. Das ist aber nur dann der Fall, wenn sie eine Zeit lang keinen Dmg kriegen oder machen. Wenn ihr also immer wieder kurz stehen bleibt, Schaden auf den Gegner macht und selbst was einsteckt, dann bleibt er auch am Ball.

Sowas wurde auch schon in der Scherbenwelt gemacht. Den Kernhund ausm Schattenmondtal mal bis zu A'dal in Shattrath ziehen, oder einen Teufelshäscher... gibt noch Videos bei youtube dazu. Das sollte auch nach wie vor gehen, mann muss nur wissen wie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lustige Stories? Das erste Mal bei Mimrion gewesen (die ganze Gruppe) und als wir dann angekommen sind mit der Tram panisch noch versucht rauszukommen. Naja, die Hälfte der Gruppe ist runtergefallen und gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Bomben um seinen Raum sind auch immer wieder lustig. Vor allem wenn die Leute denken "geschafft" und dann kommt die Bombe hinterher und platzt mitten in der Gruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kordon (7. September 2009)

Ich sollte in einem Raid mal für einen ein Portal nach Shatrat machen, weil er was von den Bank holen wollte. Und plötzlich drückt ein Hexer drauf der net nahc shat wollte, mit der Begründung:' Ich dachte du stellst einen Tisch und ich wollte helfen'


Arne


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. September 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Lord Kazzak ist auch nicht mehr in den verwüsteten Landen. Und die anderen Welt-Bosse sind auch nimmer da.
> Aber es gibt noch Anachronos vor den HDZ in Tanaris. Der wird auf unserem Server noch gelegentlich nach Orgrimmar geholt (und das ist ein verdammt weiter Weg). Das Gegner resetten nach einiger Zeit, ist ja bekannt. Das ist aber nur dann der Fall, wenn sie eine Zeit lang keinen Dmg kriegen oder machen. Wenn ihr also immer wieder kurz stehen bleibt, Schaden auf den Gegner macht und selbst was einsteckt, dann bleibt er auch am Ball.
> 
> Sowas wurde auch schon in der Scherbenwelt gemacht. Den Kernhund ausm Schattenmondtal mal bis zu A'dal in Shattrath ziehen, oder einen Teufelshäscher... gibt noch Videos bei youtube dazu. Das sollte auch nach wie vor gehen, mann muss nur wissen wie
> ...



 Hab aber irgendwo mal gelesen, dass dies nciht mehr möglich ist. Gerade wegen dieser A'dal Sache wurde dass ja abgeschafft.

 Und die anderen Weltenbosse sind schon noch da. Der in Azshara hat mal ein Jäger unserer Gilde alleine gelegt. Und der im Düsterwald taucht auch von Zeit zu Zeit auf. 

 Sie sind noch da aber sie tauchen ja immer nur von Zeit zu Zeit auf.


----------



## Mo3 (7. September 2009)

Wenn ich mit meinen Freunden ins Kino gehe, kommen wir immer an so ner geilen Uhr an nem Bahnhof vorebi.

Ich sagte zu meinem Freund: Mensch schau dir des Teil an die geht total nach.
Er dann so: Ey stimmt ... total verbuggt das Teil.

MfG Mo3


----------



## Aratos (7. September 2009)

Audi_The_Best schrieb:


> Heut so im Ts:
> Mich fragt gerad son Healer hier ob wir nochn Healer oder Tank brauchen,
> Wir suchen nur nochn (Verschrieben^^ Hitler)
> Heiler läuft verschreckt davon^^



Was wolltest du denn bitte schreiben?
Also wenn das "Healer" werden sollte, hast du dich aber gewaltig vertippt/verschrieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Livien (7. September 2009)

Ich denke mal, das mittlerweile alle das Talent "Schutzgeist" des Priesters kennen (diese goldenen Flügel, die für 10 sec. halten, und einen ja "angeblich" vor dem Tod bewahren sollen).
Nun gut...Als die neuen Talente rauskamen musste ich erstmal dieses neue Ultimo-Talent testen :>. Also:

Ich, der Holypriest zu nem ehemaligen Spielbekannten dicken Tauren im TS:,,Flieg mal auf die Spitze von Shattrath ganz oben, und spring runter, will mal die neuen Flügel testen"

..Okey, er war einverstanden....fliegt hoch...und ist zum Sprung bereit.

Und schon ging es auch los, ein dicker Taure, der waghalsig wie ein Psycho von der Spitze Shattrath rufed im TS mit einem "YEAAAAAHHHHHHH...." runtersprang........................Tod. Ach, man müsste dabei gewesen sein :>, hatte ne Minute gebraucht um mich wieder einzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (7. September 2009)

Eine meiner Lieblingsgeschichten aus unseren Raids stammt noch aus BC-Zeiten...
Ich war mit einigen meiner (RL)-Freund in einer Raid-Gilde und eines schönen Tages versuchten wir uns an Morogrim in SSC..Alles lief schief und wir erlebten (mal wieder) einen wipe...ein Freund von mir spielte einen Mage und der andere einen Holy-Priest. Dank Unsichtbarkeit überlebte der Mage (kurzzeitig) den wipe, bevor ihn eine marodierende Murloc-Gruppe dahinmetzelte..Im TS hörte es sich wie folgt an:

"HA! Ich hab überlebt..Ohoh...brauch heal..bin down...*HEILERNAME*, du kannst nix!"

Die "Brauch Heal, bin down, *HEILERNAME* du kannst nix!"-Sequenz hörten wir übrigens so ziemlich in jedem Raid, egal ob Kara oder SSC oder TK...*g* Jaja, damals starben Mages noch regelmäßig beim Bomben.
Der Satz ist immer noch ein Running Gag bei uns..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (7. September 2009)

Hat mir mein kleiner Bruder(14) die Tage am Telefon erzählt:

Der Lehrer teilt die Fragebögen für die Schulaufgabe aus.
Nur in der letzten Reihe wird noch gebrummelt... "Warum kann das nicht mal so leicht sein wie Questen?"
Lehrer:"Auch die Herren in der letzten Reihe sind jetzt ruhig, sonst zieht ihr Aggro und fliegt aus dem Raid".


(Anmerkung: Der Lehrer ist knapp über 60!!)


----------



## Bremgor (7. September 2009)

Also ich hätte 2 Sachen:

1. Wir haben ne fahrgemeinschaft. Ein Freund von mir steigt ein. Ich begrüß ihn mit: slash g hi

2. Ist war nicht zu wow, aber auch gut. In ner Arbeit: Plötzlich lacht mein Nachbar los. Ich frag ihn nur: Was ist los? Er antwortet: Hab gerade Strg s gesucht!


achja, da fällt mir noch was ein: Ich hör mir gerade Der Boon an und räum nebenbei mein Zimmer auf. Auf einmal hör ich den Ton, der kommt, wenn man dem Schlachtfeld beitreten kann. Ich will sofort alle Sachen fallen lassen und zum Laptop eilen. Da fällt mir ein, dass ich schon seit nem Monat kein WoW mehr spiele^^

Ach und Rodanold: Solche Lehrer wünscht man sich^^


----------



## inxs_tp (7. September 2009)

Schlacht um TW beginnt in wenigen Minuten, eine Menge Leute stehen dort, wo das Portal bald erscheinen wird.
Bäm Portal erscheint alle Klicken drauf, inkl. mir ;-)

Ök das ist nicht TW ^^ Da hat wohl jemand seine Düsterbräus Fernbedienung rausgekramt und ein Portal in den Grimmigen Säufer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War in dem Moment lustig, aber auch nur solange bis ich gesehen hatte das ich noch Ruhestein CD hatte -.-


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Also ich hätte 2 Sachen:
> 
> 1. Wir haben ne fahrgemeinschaft. Ein Freund von mir steigt ein. Ich begrüß ihn mit: slash g hi
> 
> ...




omg ich kann nichtmehr .....hamma geil


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. September 2009)

Letzte Woche im /2 bot einer Runenbeschriebene Kugeln für je 250g an.
Ich schaute ins AH, da lag der Preis bei 495g, also fragte ich ihn wieviel er denn habe. 13 sagte er.

Nachdem ich ihm alle abgekauft hab, fragte er "lol was willste mit den dingern, gibt doch viel bessere sachen in pdk"
Ich sagte ihm dann, daß die für 495g im Ah stehen und ich sie halt nur weiter verkaufen will.

Dann hat er mich aufs übelste im /2 geflamet und mir ein Ticket angedroht, daß ganze natürlich kurz nach seinem 250g/Stück Spam.
Ich brauch euch ja nicht sagen wie die Reaktionen ihm gegenüber so waren und die 13 Kugeln waren in einer Nacht verkauft.


----------



## Naho (8. September 2009)

Ich hatte mich mal mit einem Ex-Schulkollegem im Bus über WoW unterhalten , und als wir so redeten drehten sich vor uns 2 um und hinter uns die 2 tippten uns auch an und alle 4 fragten synchron auf welchem server wir denn spielen.
Das war dann ziemlich witzig, aber sehr Situationsabhängig


----------



## TheGui (8. September 2009)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dann hat er mich aufs übelste im /2 geflamet und mir ein Ticket angedroht, daß ganze natürlich kurz nach seinem 250g/Stück Spam.
> Ich brauch euch ja nicht sagen wie die Reaktionen ihm gegenüber so waren und die 13 Kugeln waren in einer Nacht verkauft.


lol xD würd was geben um zu sehen was im ticket stand und vor allem was der GM geantwortet hatt ^^


----------



## Resch (8. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> lol xD würd was geben um zu sehen was im ticket stand und vor allem was der GM geantwortet hatt ^^



So nach dem Motto:

GM: Hier ist GM XxX, haben Sie kurz Zeit über ihr Ticket zu sprechen?
Spieler: Jo
.
.
.
GM: PWND!


----------



## theduke666 (8. September 2009)

inxs_tp schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand seine Düsterbräus Fernbedienung rausgekramt und ein Portal in den Grimmigen Säufer gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn man die Fernbedienung aktiviert, sieht das nicht ANNÄHERND nach einem Portal aus.
Also Fail.


----------



## Naho (8. September 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Fernbedienung aktiviert, sieht das nicht ANNÄHERND nach einem Portal aus.
> Also Fail.


Aber wenn man es in ein Portal stellt?
Dann klicken halt ien paar Leute unabsichtlich drauf, is genau so wie wenn ein Mage alle Portale inneinander stellt


----------



## theduke666 (8. September 2009)

pre bc war ich als mage mit einem raid in mc.

wir hatten schon respawn aber standen vor dem major, da ein spieler nachrückte musste er ja zu uns in die instanz... am respawn vorbei ging ja nicht.
also der plan war ein port vom hexer.
was keiner wusste, dass ich den text von den damaligen standart "ich beschwöre dingsda und helft mir sonst dasda" aufgeschrieben habe.
ich machte mir schnell das makro mit ein portal nach darnassus.
UND ich postete es.
naja da sah man wie hilfsbereit der raid doch war (wenn es um unterstützen beim porten ging), als 27 mann in darnassus standen....
nur so zur info: damals gab es zwar die heutigen portsteine vor den instanzen, doch konnte man mit diesen noch keine leute ranporten (sowas kam erst viel später).
fazit war, dass sie ein einhalb stunden brauchten um wieder gebündelt vor dem major zu stehen xD

p.s.: ich flog dafür aus dem raid


----------



## Frostbeule16 (8. September 2009)

Ich saß aufm Amt mitm Kollegen der auch WoW zockt. Und wir warten und warten und warten auf die Nummer die uns zugeteilt wurde. Iwann auf einmal gibt die Nummer 245 voll Gas und rattert innerhalb weniger Minuten bzw Sekunden mehrere wartende ab woraufhin ich nur meinte, " Ey Manu schau mal, die Beamte geht in Enrage" er darauf " Hmm ich bin DD , du Heiler , brauchen en Tank" Daraufhin schrie er original durchs Münchner Verkehrsamt " LOOK FOR TANK 4 ENRAGETE BEAMTE!!" , in dem Moment lief so ein 180 Kilo Mann rechts an uns vorbei und ich meinte nur " Ey schau da is der Tank" Wir mussten so lachen !! es war so lustig ^^ Wir haben uns nicht mehr eingekriegt , wir waren aber heilfroh das unsre Nummer ein anderer Mitarbeiter bearbeitet hatte , sonst wären wir wohl aus dem Lachen nimmer rausgekommen ^^


----------



## Dalfi (18. November 2009)

Levtrona schrieb:


> ich (spiele Horde) wollte mal den Jäger von meinem Freund (spielt Allianz) testen und seine Gilde schleppt mich gleich in ne Ini. Im TS bekomm ich noch ein paar Sachen erklärt...
> 
> Tank: alles klar? dann fang ich an!!!
> ich: warte noch kurz, der Hexer sitzt noch und isst.
> ...



10/10

Das ist mit Abstand das geilste was ich je gehört hab - fasr hätte es mich zerissen vor lachen - glaub wir Zeit mal wieder meine Allys zu Zocken.


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> "Ab Level 5!!!"



Göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich musste lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jannika (18. November 2009)

Kürzlich im Handelschannel (der ja nach wie vor gern für die Gruppensuche missbraucht wird):

Spieler: Ich suche eine Gruppe für (weiß die Ini nicht mehr), bin Mager!

Tobendes Gelächter, Antwort von einem anderen Spieler: Ja, dann iss mal ein paar Manakekse, kannst sie ja schließlich selbst herstellen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heyfisch (18. November 2009)

Neulich bin ich mit meinen Kumpels zum Mägges gefahren.
Auf dem Weg dort hin fahren wir an ner Autobahnzufahrt vorbei, wo eine Werbung für Wasserbehälter oder was auch immmer angebracht ist.
Auf jedenfall steht da zu Demonstrationszwecken ein großer Wasserbehälter mit der Aufschrift : " Ich bin 2 Tanks "

Sagt mein Kumpel auf dem Rücksitz :" Na klasse dann brauchen wir ja nur noch heals und dds für den raid " ^^

Fast nen Unfall gebaut vor lauter lachen XD


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. November 2009)

Also werd ich mal was erzählen. Ist mir kurz nach Wotlk release passiert, hab sofort mit nem DK angefangen. Bin lvl71 und wollte seit lvl 55 tank werden.

Rogue X (RX):"Noch Tank für Burg Utgarde gesucht"
Ich: "Hier, ich bin Tank, hab schon viele Scherbenweltinstanzen getankt"
RX: "Hmm Ok, aber streng dich an"
_Ich werd geportet und gekickt_
Ich: "Was war denn ?"
RX: "Du bist ja eine Nase, sagst mir, dass du tanken willst und kreuzst hier ohne Schild auf"
Ich: "Ich kann kein Schild tragen, wurde so konzipiert, dass ich mit einer 2hWaffe tanke"
RX: "Klaaro -.-. Hör mal, ich hab selber nen DK auf lvl 80 und der hat das Schild aus Naxxramas, also quatsch mich hier nicht voll"
Ich: "Achso, kann ich den denn mal sehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Rogue X ignoriert euch_


----------



## Eryas (18. November 2009)

OMG, Leute gibt's... DKs und Schilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hast du mal vorsichtig gefragt, ob der Balken von seinem Todesritter vielleicht rot ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Elenenedh (18. November 2009)

Letztens steh' ich bei Obi mit meinem "How big is your sack"-Shirt und lasse mich von einem Verkäufer beraten. Als das Gespräch dann vorbei war, sagt er noch ganz trocken "22 Slot" - das erste mal in vier Jahren, dass jemand die Frage beantwortet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst passiert mir nur, dass meine Küche manchmal laggt.

Lustig war auch ein Bekannter, der an der Supermarktkasse stand und ein WoW-Shirt trug. Die Verkäuferin soll plötzlich laut "For the Horde" geschrien haben.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. November 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> OMG, Leute gibt's... DKs und Schilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nene der war sich absolut sicher -.-.
Wurde auch schonmal ganz witzig beschimpft, weil ich den Angel Wettbewerb behindert hab :O Ich und ein Freund wollten gewinnen, also hab ich mich auf den Kodo gesetzt und überall bei den anderen mit "Eisige Pfade" über die Fische gelaufen.
Dann als es vorbei war flüsterte mich ein lvl 1 Untoter an namens "Umomisawhor" und hat mich beschimpft^^. Wollte ihn nicht auf ignore setzten, fand die Beleidigungen irgendwie witzig weil sie so mies waren =D


----------



## Esda (18. November 2009)

Ne Kollegin hat letztens total fassungslos und geschockt erzählt, dass eine ihrer Freundinnen doch _tatsächlich_ mit einem durch Wow zusammengekommen ist... 
Ich hab nur gemeint, dass ich auch mit drei Jungs zusammen war, die Wow spielen (der erste hat mich dazu gebracht, den zweiten hab ich durch WoW und den dritten über den zweiten kennen gelernt). Die Kollegin hat nur die Augen verdreht und 'ja, *DU*...!' gesagt... ich b in nur schmunzelnd aus Raum ^^


----------



## mib2000 (18. November 2009)

da kommt mal wieder ne geschichte von damo und es meint wieder einer: he wennd er des macht, mach ich des doch auch mal!


----------



## ayllean (18. November 2009)

ulduar..bosserklärung kologarn

A: mann der hat aber dicke arme
ich: warte nur bis der dritte arm kommt!


----------



## Noname0815 (18. November 2009)

Also witze Situationen hatte ich schon genug. Besonders hängengeblieben ist ein Freund von mir, dieser Schelm. Waren mit Gilde in AK25, und nachdem wir fertig waren hatte dann halt ein Mage ein Portal noch Dalaran gestellt. Mein Kumpel (ebenfalls Mage) dachte sich: "Ach, die überrasch ich mal" und hat genau in das Dalaran-Poral einen Port nach Theramore gestellt. Er durfte danach aber alle wieder abholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lustig war es auch, wo wir einen Whipe bei den Trashmobs in Ulduar (10er) hatten im Konservatorium des Lebens. Gleich in der ersten Blumengruppe. Während die einen schon wieder reingelaufen waren, waren die anderen noch beschäftigt damit wegzulaufen und so haben wir uns ca. eine halbe Stunde lang sozusagen Blumen zugeschickt.

Sowas macht das Spiel halt auch aus bei so vielen Typen, die dabei sind. Situationsbedingt Komik ergibt sich dabei von alleine wo man immer wieder schmunzeln muss. Ob nun beim Pull von Gluth gleich drei Heiler von der Röhre fallen oder bei Thaddeus gleich beide Tanks beim Sprung in die Suppe fallen. Alles schon gehabt. :-)


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. November 2009)

da fällt mir auch was nettes ein - dies ist nicht mir passiert aber einen bekannten

war noch in meiner aktiven wow-zeit mein bekannter spielte einen magier, wobei
er mehr im ah in if war als am questen.
daher wird er sehr sehr oft gefragt ober jemanden nicht durch gnomeregan, todesminen,
verlies usw.. ziehen könnte.

es war wieder einer der abende, ich war zufällig auch in seiner nähe und bekam folgendes
mit..

nachdem mein bekannter bestimmt schon die 10. frage bezüglich ziehens verneint hatte,
dachte er sich eine neue abschreckende methode aus.. flüsterte es mir noch zu und

bekam ca. 5 min später die nächste anfrage - ziehst du mich bitte durch gnomeregan?
(dazu muss ich noch hinzufügen - es ist seine absolute lieblingsinstanz - ins negative gesehen ;-)
, denn er verläuft sich sogar in einfachen instanzen und musste mal 40 min in den todesminen
verweilen (nicht mit dem magier) weil er cd auf seinen ruhestein hatte und nicht mehr rausfand)

also wieder zum geschehen in if.

mein bekannter (sehr sicher seiner nun kommenden schockantwort)
ja ich ziehe dich für 150 gold es vergingen vielleicht gerade 10 sekunden als er schon die antwort
auf dem bildschirm bekamm - ok ich zahle es gleich....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  er schrieb mir noch, es sei was schreckliches passiert, er müsse nun einen durch gnomeregan ziehen,
weil er die hohe summe von 150g bezahlt

he he he, ich hätte zu gerne das gesicht meines bekannten gesehen - als er die antwort las...
und seinen grimmig-hilflosen blick beim zug durch gnomeregan


----------



## Angita (18. November 2009)

dasilva84 schrieb:


> letztens bei uns im naxx raid (10er)
> 
> 
> des war der 2te raid unserer gilde richtung naxx(10er)
> ...



Das ist uns auch passiert, war schon irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Uns haben die Spinnen vor Anub schon sooo oft umgehauen das wir gar keine Lust mehr hatten Anub zu killen weil wir ja der Meinung wahren das Naxx buggy war.
Also Portal auf und Heim... 
Ca. 10 Min. später stand dann vom Raidleiter in etwa das im G-Chat:
oOo sry leute wir waren auf hero drin....
Sehr lange kam nicht mal ein lol oder sonst was und dann kam die Antwort vom Gildenmeister:
ich wusste immer das du hero nicht packst

Zur Info, der GM war nicht beim Raid bei - der startet ungeplant - er dachte es handle sich um eine normale Hero Inni.
Bis heute verfolgt unserem Raidleiter die ungewollte Hero Version  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Regards
Angita


----------



## Manitu2007 (18. November 2009)

Mehr die Kategorie "WoW Streich" als eine Lustige Situation:

Hintereingang Kara, im Zwischengang zum "Tor" vom Keller die Tür die man zum öffnen anklicken muss und ich hab mir nen scherz daraus gemacht genau hinter besagtem Tor ein Portal nach Shattrath zu machen.

Die meisten haben es mit Humor genommen, einige fanden es nicht so witzig, wir hatten aber ne Hexe dabei die das geregelt hat


----------



## osamne (18. November 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Das ist uns auch passiert, war schon irgendwie lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das gleich ist unser 10er gruppe auch schon passiert. Ich kann mich noch an den Raidleiter errinnern der völlig verwundert im Vent rumgeschrien hat und uns gefragt hat wieso wir solange für den Trahs brauchen. Er war schon am verzweifeln und meinte mit dem Dmg legen wir nichts bis wir dann bei Anub waren und wir uns gewundert haben warum da Zwei adds standen. Da war erstmal längeres Gelächter angesagt und danach erleichterung das wir einfach nur zu zehnt in Hero waren xD.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (18. November 2009)

@ Esda: Ich hab meine Freundin auch durch WoW kennengelernt. Aber naja, "nicht-WoWler" verstehen so was wahrscheinlich nich....


Was ich immer wieder gern erzähl...aus meinen Anfangstagen, hab irwann zu BC-Zeiten angefangen:

Kumpel (war auch voll der Suchti damals^.^): "Kannste mir ma was leihen für nen Döner?"
Ich: "Klar, wie viel Gold brauchstn?"

Wir uns beide tierisch einen abgelacht, die nächsten Monate warn wir zwei in der Klasse die Obersuchties.
Und wir lachen uns heute noch einen drüber ab bzw. bringen den Spruch "wie viel gold brauchstn?" immer noch gern.

Andre Geschichte (Zocke auch CoD4): Letztens in CoD4 versucht mit "M" die Map zu öffnen...
Oder nach ner 1-wöchigen CoD4-Dauer-LAN versucht in WoW per Shift-Taste schneller zu rennen (ich hab mir eingebildet, ich wär wirklich schneller geworden -.-). Hab gestern auch versucht in WoW mit 1 und 2 die Waffe zu wechseln. Ich zock echt zu viel WoW und CoD4. Wird Zeit, dass Assassin's Creed 2 fürn PC rauskommt^^


----------



## Soldus (18. November 2009)

Letztens im Rotkammgebirge:
Ich helfe mit meinem 22er warri einem Zwergenwarri Jauler umzulegen. Nur dass wir auf respawn warten mussten. Au einmal taucht eine Blutelfe Magierin auf. Damit sie nicht einfach kaltblütig eine arkane Explosion zündet verbeuge ich mich und mache tliche Höflichkeiten. Dann respawnt Jauler und der Zwerg der neben mir stand stürmt ihn sofort an, obwohl er von 3 anderen Monstern beschützt wird. Ich dreh mich langsam um und sehe noch wie er zu Boden fällt. ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen. Das erste mal, dass ich mir einen Leroy wirklich vorstellen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (18. November 2009)

Ein Kumpel und ich sind für unser Alter ziemliche Kindsköpfe und so entstand folgende Situation:
Hausparty bei ihm.Wir hatten natürlich einiges getrunken und sind irgendwann in ein WoW-"Wir sind voll und haben deswegen den längsten im Recount"-Gespräch abgedriftet.
Seiner Freundin hat das gar nicht gepasst und nachdem sie mich 5 min zugemeckert hat und ich mit einem Blick da stand,der aussah wie der von Patrick wenn man versucht ihm 1+1 beizubringen, raunte ich dem besagten Kumpel zu "Nimm mir mal die Aggro ab,is dein Mob".
Schallendes Gelächter und eine Frau weniger auf der Party.
Naja^^


----------



## Eryas (18. November 2009)

@ Explorer_Brandolf: Tja, wenn dann halt Twinks von reichen Spielern gezogen werden wollen, hat man halt Pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider all zu oft sind mir bereits Sachen wie diese passiert:
Ich suche eine Gruppe für Instanz XYZ, weil ich da ein Item brauche, eine Quest habe oder was auch immer. Auf jeden Fall lässt sich einfach keine Gruppe finden. Also "erbarme" ich mich dazu ein paar Twinks/ neue Spieler durch Low-Level-Instanzen zu ziehen. Aber genau wenn es dann losgeht mit Burg Schattenfang gucke ich nochmal schnell in den Chat und sehe... richtig, <<Suchen nur noch DD für XYZ (meine Instanz) dann go!!!>>... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich könnte ir immer in den Hintern beißen bei sowas.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Spudy (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Mir ist vor kurzer Zeit auch was recht lustiges passier. War mit meiner Schurkin AK25 war ne random grp. Waren 2 Schurken die sich mehr oder weniger das rennen gegeben haben was dps angeht und so. Alls wir dann bei dem zweitem Boss waren mussten wir kurz warten und beiden Schurken ist etwas langweilig geworden. Wir lenckten den Boss immer wieder mal ab und irgendwann sa ich die kleine Wolke vom Ablenken in meiner nähe und ich dachte mir ich dreh den Boss nochmal um. Blöderweise sah ich nicht das der andere Schurke dahinterstand und naja wie es so ist der Boss hatt einmal auf ihn getreten und weg war er. Es dauerte ca 5 sek dann ging es los im Ts das jeder nur noch lachen musste. Es war so eine lustige Sache darüber kann ich immer wieder nur lachen wenn ich daran denke 

Soo long bis denn dann


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal: hier pls keine wow-witze posten,
> sondern nur selbsterlebte geschichten (ingame oder im reallife)
> die mit wow zu tun haben.
> ...



Der ist echt geil. Den muss ich mir merken. Made my Day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War mal mit ein paar Freunden/freundinnen in der Stadt unterwegs und kommen an einer Tanke vorbei. Meint mein einer Kumpel so: "Shit, hab nicht mehr genug Gol...eh Geld!"

Ich konnt nicht mehr. Vorallem weil er sich versucht hat noch zu retten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hrvatska (10. Mai 2010)

Keine ahnung ob der gepostet wurde aber egal...

Freund1: der papst ist tot! (ivan .2)
Freund2: was hat er gepropt? 

xD das war so epic !!


----------



## Mosion (10. Mai 2010)

Grüße ersma bin neu hier ^^

Also zu meiner geschichte: 
Ich (hunter twink) komme nach sw um mein juwelenschleifen anzubieten bekomme aber mit das Parcival(leute von Die Aldor-Allianz kenne ihn^^) wider seine teuschungskugeln verkauft 
was wie zu erwarten in einer minutenlangen diskussion endet..... Als ich das mein juwelenschleifen anbot bekamm ich von mehreren spieler per/w das ich das doch lassen sollte immerhin wöre der /2. schon für spam und gruppensuchen ausgebucht handeln wäre da nicht erlaubt......Eine der für mich witzigsten momente in wow neben unzähligen ini wipes aus unaufmerksamkeit und/oder tollpatschigkeit meinerseits

Gruß Mosion Die Aldor


----------



## EPoker (10. Mai 2010)

Erdkunde Untericht: 
Da unsere Erdkundelehrerin eine ziemliche Niete ist, schreit jeder bei uns rum, macht was er will usw... 
Thema globale Erwärmung:
Wie müssen einen extrem langweiligen Film gucken. 
Die Gletscher schmelzen und plötzlich hakt es dauernt... Da mir ziemlich langweilig war rief ich:
Laaaaagggg..... War klar das am Release von Cata wieder alles laggt....
Alles WoWler bei uns in der Klasse haben sich einen abgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeo (10. Mai 2010)

Hey, mal was von mir..

War an nem Samstag Morgen, relativ früh. Ich wollte meine Mutti dringend was fragen aber sie hat noch geschlafen.
Also habe ich gewartet, und irgendwann seufzte ich und fragte in den Raum; Man, wann kommt denn Mutti online? 
Mein Vater hat mich total komisch angeguckt xD Ich verbesserte; Ich meinte natürlich wann steht Mutti denn auf ?

Das fand ich schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz exeo


----------



## VHRobi (10. Mai 2010)

@Moison, ich liebe Parcival von Aldor^^ 

Und auf Aldor hab ich auch mal was lustiges erlebt.
Nähe vom Holzfäller Lager gibt es ein abgelegenes Haus, ein Kollege sagte mir das dort schon Leute erwischt hat beim RP-Sex.
Also schlichen wir uns mal dort hin... und was lesen wir? ABC schiebt sein stark erregtes Glied, sanft in XYZ Va*** rein.
Das etwa 5minuten so weiter, wir haben uns sowas von abgelacht im TS und holten paar Leute dazu.
Wir entschieden dann alle nackt reinzuhüpfen und anfangen zu tanzen.

ABC meinte dann, wir stören sie beim RP und wenn wir nicht gehen würde er ein Ticket schreiben.
Ich sagte ihm, wenn hier jemand ein Ticket schreibt dann sind wir das, denn sowas hat nix in einem Spiel ab 12 verloren.
ABC meinte er sei im recht, den schliesslich hält er sich an den RP richtlinien.
Also liessen wir es dem Gamemaster entscheiden...
Tja, Herr und Frau "wir dürfen RP Sex machen" bekamen einen 2h bann.


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

VHRobi schrieb:


> @Moison, ich liebe Parcival von Aldor^^
> 
> Und auf Aldor hab ich auch mal was lustiges erlebt.
> Nähe vom Holzfäller Lager gibt es ein abgelegenes Haus, ein Kollege sagte mir das dort schon Leute erwischt hat beim RP-Sex.
> ...



Geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. Mai 2010)

Eigendlich eher ein trauriges Vorzeichen.

Vorigen Mittwoch im EDEKA an der Fleischtheke hat ein ca. 15 jähriger gefragt
O-Ton: Wieviel Gold kosten denn 3 Metbrötchen?

Musste insgeheim grinsen, da ich wohl der einzige war, der das verstanden hat


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht hat er das ja garnicht so erst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirisute (10. Mai 2010)

Gestern erst im Icc 10 passiert Wir stehen vor Sindragosa trash wurde gemacht anzahl der Wipes lag auch schon bei 5 + jeder wusste was er zu machen hat,
noch mal ein letztes einschwören im Ts plötzlich helle aufregung 9 Mann liegen tot im Staub(nur Jäger hat schnell genung reagiert >.<).

Was war Heiler ist eingeschlafen und auf Auto-laufen gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Es war Sonntag 2 Uhr nachts kann ja mal vorkommen bei dem Wipe war keiner Böse.


----------



## Dragow (10. Mai 2010)

Das ist schon etwas länger her, aber es war einer der lustigsten Momente in WoW.

Ich war damals mit meinen Gildenkollegen in Kara und wir standen vor dem ersten Boss. Der Raidleiter erklärt (damals noch ohne TS) uns den Boss und es fällt auf ,dass er dauernd das Y mit Z vertauscht. Ich sprech ihn drauf an und der Dialog verlief so:

Ich: Ich glaub du hast deine Tastatur auf Englisch gestellt
RL : hmm... hab mich schon gewundert. Kann man das umstellen?
Ich : Jo hatte das Prob vor kurzem. Die Kombo war Alt + F1 oder so ähnlich. Kann auch sein ,dass es F2 F3 oder F4 war.
RL : kk

Ich machte mir beinahe in die Hosen als ich dann die Meldung " R....n ist offline" bekommen habe xD
Die Gildenkollegen fandens übrigens auch Toll.


----------



## c0bRa (11. Mai 2010)

Letzthin im TS: 

Heiler: "Sorry, mich hat grad ne Biene gestochen..." 
RL: "Is doch nich schlimm?" 
Heiler: "Doch, bin allergisch dagegen..." 
RL: "OK.. Erklär dem Notarzt genau, wen er heilen soll..." 

Der komplette Raid erstmal gelegen vor lachen... Ganz so schlimm wars dann doch nich, Antiseptikum und danach zum Hausarzt hat gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kneubi (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch eine kleine Geschichte, habe sie zwar nicht miterlebt, aber ich war mit dem Kollegen im TS als ihm das wiederfahren ist (vor 2 Tagen).

Also mein Kollege zockt einen Untoten Hexer(Dämonologe) auf 80 hoch und denkt sich "So, gehen wir mal Tiefensumpf". Dungeonfinder angemeldet, 5 Minuten später war er auch in der Instanz.

Siehe da, folgende zusammenstellung:

1 DK Tank
3 Hexer (einer davon natürlich mein Kollege, ich nenn ihn einfach mal Hexer1)
1 Heildruide

Dann gings los, die Instanz hat begonnen. Erstmal wird gleich erkannt, sobald der Tank 2 Ziele oder mehr zu tanken hat, ist er überfordert und hält von keinem die Aggro, mein Kollege guckt ins Recount. Er ist um die 800 DPS die andern Hexer kratzen an der 200er Grenze. Er schaut sich das Equip des ersten Hexers an. Hm... der trägt Ringe mit Stärke, Ausdauer und Angriffskraft, genauso  Halskette und Trinkets? Naja... fragt er ihn was das soll, kommt nur die antwort "Da war mehr Ausdauer drauf als auf meinem alten" ooookay... wäre das geklärt.

Schaut er sich das Gear des zweiten Hexers an, scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein, ABER kein Zauber- bzw. Feuerstein auf der Waffe. Antwort auf die Frage meines Kollegen: "Bringt doch eh nix". Hm.... mit lvl 65 bringt der schon eine Menge. Naja seis drum....

Nach der 4. Mobgruppe geht der Heiler AFK, der Tank pullt. Wipe. Sie warten 15 Minuten, dann geht der Tank. Als der Heiler zurück kommt, geht der auch. Okay, nun sitzen sie zu 3. in der Instanzen. Folgender Mono...  Dia... ich nenns mal Gespräch beginnt:

Hexer1(Mein Kollege): Na Toll, wir brauchen nun einen Tank und einen Heiler.

_1 Minute keine Reaktion_

Hexer 2: Echt?

_ca. 2 Minuten keine Reaktion_

Hexer 3: Wir brauchen einen Tank und einen Heiler!

_wieder 1 Minute keine Reaktion_

Hexer 2: Warum?

_ca. 2 Minuten keine Reaktion_
_
_
Hexer2: Achsoooooooo

_ca 1 Minute später_
_
_
Hexer1: Ich lasse euch mal hier mit eurem geistreichen Gespräch und gehe. BB.
*Hexer1 verlässt die Gruppe*

Ich hab mich fast bepisst vor lachen. Also solche Hexer sind irgendwie immer wieder zum schiessen 

Gruss
Kneubi

PS: Nein der Hexer2 hat auf sein eigene Frage geantwortet, das ist kein Tippfehler ;-)


----------



## Funkydiddy (11. Mai 2010)

Als ich und nen kumpel von mir inner DM waren als mein kleiner pala noch lvl 18 oder so war und ich dann endlich mein heiß ersehnten 2h kolben bekommen hab und natürlich sofort angezogen hab, habe ich legenderän schaden gemacht 1,2,4,GEIL 8ER CRIT ich dacht nur warum hab ich nen pala genommen?^^


----------



## Dogarn (11. Mai 2010)

war letztens auf Studienfahrt. waren 6 mann in einem Zimmer, einer hatte immer seine Iche (ich nenn sie mal Ische namecalling und so) dabei. sonst nur gebürtige männliche Wow spieler, jeder ne unterschiedliche Klasse.

1. Schamane (der bin ich)
2 paladin
3. Schurke
4 Jäger
5 Priester
6 Hexer
Die Ische spielt nicht.

Eines Nachts:

Paladin(schlafend, dementsprechend leise. Man nennt es auch "im Schlaf reden"): der Krieger...kein Int...bufft doch mal...
Schurke(aufgewacht): schnauze pala!
Paladin (immer noch brainafk): Schurke...Kopfnuss...
schurke: Ich verpass dir gleich ne Headnut und backstab dich!
Ische(aufgewacht): Was ist hier los?
Schurke: Ich onehitt gleich pala von hinten!
Ische: bist du schwul?
Jäger(hat sich eingeschaltet): Ja ist er!
Prister (nimmt seine Klasse sehr ernst): Ruhe Jäger. Jeder hat das recht seine Sexualität so zu leben wie er will.
Schurke: hör auf so rumzuschwuchteln.

(Ein leicht genervter Schamane fragt sich wie lang er sich das noch anhören muss, als...)

Paladin (dauerafk): gogogo...haut ihn um...
Hexer (schien genauso wach gelegen zu haben wie ich, vielleicht hat die Ische ihn auch geweckt): Boa Ruhe pala ich will pennen!
pala(heißt der mit Nachname Schnarchnase?): Ruhe im Ts...der pull geht los...

Ich bin ja einer der nachts aufstehen kann. Ich also aufgesatnden und zum pala hin und gechekt ob der Schläft oder nicht. vor seinen augen mit den Fingern Geschnippst und eine Faust auf ihn zufliegen lassen. Danach meine Diagnose:

schamane: der schläft!
schurke: der schläft gleich ewig lange.
Pala: Ewige Warte....
Hexer (genervt, möcht mit Ische kuscheln): Schamane stopf ihm mal das Maul!
schamane: womit denn?
Schukre: Ich geb dir ein paar dolche. die hauste ihm dann nur noch hinten rein.
ische: du bist doch schwul!
Priester: Ich kann mich gern nochmal wiederholen. Ein Mench hat...
Alle zusammen (ausser Pala): ruhe Priester!
Priester: Ihr seid ja so unhöflich!
Jäger: man halt die Fresse!
Pala (der schlief immernoch!): Fresschen...Mcdonalds...
Schamane: Wenigstens ist er wieder im Reallife. Víelleicht lässt er sich jetzt aufwecken!
Schurke: dann hau ich ihn um!
Ische: Wieder von hinten oder was?
Hexer (zu Ische): *irgendein geflüster was von zu Bett gehen und kuscheln*
Jäger: Wollen wir jetzt wieder Schlafen?
Priester: Jeder hat das Recht auf Ruhe.
paladin (schnaaarch): Ruhestein hat CD...
Schamane: Das wird ne Lange nacht.
Schurke (leicht aggressiv): Die Nacht wird noch länger für die, die nicht mehr aufwachen!
Paladin (überraschend aufgewacht. Ich hab mich erschreckt als er plötzlich mich anstarrte): hey. Schamane. Wie spät?
Schamane: Keine Ahnung. Schurke wie spät?
Schurke: Schnauze! Lass mich pennen!
Schamane: Jäger wie spät?
Jäger: Gleich 2 Uhr morgens.
Paladin: Sch***e! Ich hab den Raid vergessen?
Schurke: Nene haste nicht. den haste super geleitet. Hast die Iniclear bekommen und hast uns regelrecht genervt mit deinem sieg.
Paladin: Dann ist ja alles gut. (umdreh und /afk)

Inmitten dieses Minutenlangen Gespräches steht ein verdutzer Schamane der grade Lag hat.

Priester: schamane. geh zu Bett. Du hast das recht auf Ruhe.
Hexer: Mann priester Schnauze! Schamane! Ab zu Bett mit dir!
Schamane(ala Darth Vader): ja, mein Imperrator. (während des Weggehens den Imperialen marsch gesummt.
Ische: Guckt hier wer Star Wars?
Schurke: Wars ist ne Super Idee! der War gegen die Angstbubble.
Paladin(afk schlechthin): bubble...Ruhestein...nö...CD....
Schurke (brüllend): SCHNAUZE!
Priester: Ich habe ein recht auf Ruhe!

Ich habe es dann vorgezogen meine [kopfschutz des leisen Geräusches] zu Equippen und hatte dann mein "Recht" auf Ruhe. am nächsten Morgen hatten alle sehr blutunterlaufene Augen, was schließen lies, dass das "Gespräch" fortgetzt wurde. Außerdem war unser schurke heiser...^^


Eine reale Geschichte. da schwöre ich drauf. bei meinen 75000 Ehrenpunkten die ich auszugeben zu faul bin!


----------



## HarryDotter (11. Mai 2010)

Dogarn gute Geschichte^^

Jetzt aber meine:Kollege will am Ende des Unterrichts raus in die Pause und sein Mathe Lehrer meint.... komm nochmal her. Er so ja was ist den? Lehrer meint: Halte dich vom Vodooo fern weil er wuste das er Troll ist. Wir haben uns noch Wochenlang kaputtgelacht^^


----------



## Dogarn (11. Mai 2010)

HarryDotter schrieb:


> Dogarn gute Geschichte^^



Dankesehr *verbeug*.

beteure nochmals den Wahrheitsgehalt von 110% meiner Geschichte.


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

jo echt geil Dogarn, aber das du dich an jedem detail erinnerst?^^


----------



## Terminsel (11. Mai 2010)

Schon mal von einem anderen Spieler als "Gimf", "nob" und "nitte" bezeichnet worden? Ich schon. Ich hab gefeiert! Das ist das gleiche, als wenn einer schreibt "du bist dum!" xD


----------



## BioHassan (11. Mai 2010)

Ich war mit 2 Freunden bei McDonalds. Wir waren allein an der Kasse und haben halt über WoW geredet, auch als wir dran waren. Der *McDonalds-Mann* daraufhin:

Verkäufer: Hab ich da was von WoW gehört ? Zock ihr ?
Wir: Ja, du auch ? Auf welchem Server denn ?
Verkäufer: Ja Server XY. 8 80er jetzt. Hab m it meinem Schurken Icc10er Hardmode fast clear.
Wir: Ja Gz (mit dem Versuch die Wahrheit darüber ob es uns nun interessiert oder nicht, zu verstecken)
Verkäufer: Jaja ich mach 8k Dps im Raid.
Ich: Super ! Ich hab Naxx10er fast clear (Ironie natürlich)
Verkäufer: Super, was bist du denn für ein Noob, Naxx10er mach ich doch allein ! (anscheinend konnte er die Ironie nicht heraushören)

Wir haben ihn so ausgelacht als wir unsere Burger hatten. Wir sind gegangen und haben uns nur noch kaputtgelacht. paar Tage später mit 2 anderen Kumpels hin und ihn wieder verarscht xD


----------



## Topperharly (11. Mai 2010)

lustige geschichten.... da hab ich 1000ende

mit meinem untoten krieger (erster char) in tanaris unterwegs gewesen. die wortlaute simmen vllt. ab und an nicht 100% aber so warn sie ca.

/G-geschichten

ich: hey leute da stehn so komische typn in gade rum.
gildi:was für typen?
ich: so insektenviecher....
gildi: quatsch die mal an, vllt haben die ne quest
(nein hatten keine quest, haben mich zu klump gehaun)

Ich: so leute ich geh mal zum supermarkt.
gildi: wohin?
ich: zum supermarkt, da kann man was zum essn kaufn und so
gildi: ich weiß was ein supermarkt ist, aber es ist sonntag.
ich: na und?
gildi: läden zu?
ich: nö
gildi: wie nö?
ich: ich bin in schottland, da is keine ladenschlusszeit
gildi: keine was?
ich: die lädn habn 7 tage die woche auf, soll ich dir ein bier mitbringen.
gildi: "$§%&$§ dich..... eine pizza wäre nett.

Raid

Raidleader: bare was machst du?
Ich: gruul hat mich gekickt
Raidleader: dann beweg dich!!
ich: geht net..
Raidleader:.... und wo hat er dich hingekickt?
ich: ins heiler camp
Raidleader: WAAASS
(für die wissn, wass nach diesm "kick" bei gruul kam, ises witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Raidleader: bare du machst 2 MT bei dem boss.
ich: ich mach was?
Raidleader: 2 MT, also schild raus und zum boss
ich: ich hab kein schild
Raidleader: du bist krieger und hast kein schild?
ich: jo... woherbekomme ich das?
Raidleader: haste wenigstens verdeidigungshaltung
ich: verdeiwas?
Raidleader: omg
ich: ich bin krieger! ich mache schaden und verstecke mich net wie ein mädchen hinter einem schild
MT: bare, halts mowl
Raidleader: dann machste nachher die q für deffhaltung
ich: ich?
Raidleader: ja du!
ich: und wozu?
raidleader: dass zu tanken kannst.
ich: ich will doch garnicht tanken.
([das war laaange vor bc]ende vom lied war, ich hab q gemacht, aber nie getankt... naja nur ein mal in zg...)

/wisper

xy: woher hast du den bär?
ich: von der blizzcon
xy: woher?
ich: von der blizzon... is ne messe von blizzard
xy: und wo ist das?
ich: in amerika, anaheim oda so.
xy: und da muss ich etz hin?
ich: für was?
xy: um den bären zu holen?
ich: nö den gibts net mehr
xy: schade..
ich: stimmt....
xy:...
xy:...
xy: und woher hast du den?


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

sehr geil Topperharly^^ +


----------



## Deasaster (11. Mai 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Vor 2 Tagen in Naxx 25
> Wir machten uns die ganze Zeit "freundschaftlich" über den schaden eines anwesenden palas lustig
> Dann bei thaddius meint der pala: könnt ihr den Boss mit dem Rücken zu mir tanken dann mach ich mehr schaden
> Meint wer aus dem ts: Alter hast du ne anale skillung oder was?
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Brüller des Tages!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Möglicherweise hatte er wohl eher eine anale Neigung!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (11. Mai 2010)

EPoker schrieb:


> Erdkunde Untericht:
> Da unsere Erdkundelehrerin eine ziemliche Niete ist, schreit jeder bei uns rum, macht was er will usw...
> Thema globale Erwärmung:
> Wie müssen einen extrem langweiligen Film gucken.
> ...



Wäre geil wenn dann von euren Lehrer sowas wie " War zu wotlk auch so, wirklich sehr, sehr nervig" oder sowat in der richtung gesagt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (11. Mai 2010)

Sry 4post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (11. Mai 2010)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> Wäre geil wenn dann von euren Lehrer sowas wie " War zu wotlk auch so, wirklich sehr, sehr nervig" oder sowat in der richtung gesagt hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, das ist aber ne ziemliche Nulpe... -.- Die weiß net mal was WoW ist...


----------



## Funkydiddy (11. Mai 2010)

EPoker schrieb:


> Jo, das ist aber ne ziemliche Nulpe... -.- Die weiß net mal was WoW ist...



Schadeeee aber wär geil gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (11. Mai 2010)

Also diese Geschichte ereignete sich vor vielen Jahren:

Also ich war 9 oder 10 und ich musste mit meinen Eltern in die Kirche gehen. Natürlich war mir stink langweilig und ich machte die Augen zu. 
Irgendwann kam ich auf die Idee blind aus der Kirche zu gehen wenn sie aus ist. Als sie aus war tat ich das und ich wunderte mich, warum
ich keinen Menschen spüre. (Ich hatte die Hände so wie beim Schlafwandeln) Irgendwann machte ich die Augen auf und sah, dass noch alle 
in ihren Bänken sitzen. Man war das peinlich.^^


----------



## NoMoreSorrow (11. Mai 2010)

ich war mit meinen 60er krieger zusamen mit nen 60er pala und dudu in strat (waren nur3 weil der rest nachdem er was abgekommen hat gegangen ist)
Ich:Ich bin ma eben afk muss wasser zum trinken hohlen
Pala:wofür brauchste was zum trinken du bist doch nen krieger
dudu^^
pala:was isn?

wann anders war ich dann zusammen mit 2 freunden,der mutter von einer der freundin(ja wirklich die mutter von ihm) und nen anderen kerl den keiner kannte in hdz4 hc für die mutter damit die den drachen bekommt nur leiderbrauchte auch den drachen also haben wir im gilden chat abgestimmt ob wir beim boss den unbekannten kerl kicken wollen ich fand es unfair und stimmte da gegen aber die andern 3 waren dafür 
dann haben die ihn auch gekickt und bei 10% leben geht der boss ins portal und verschwindet mit dem mage hätten wir es geschaft den um zu haun


----------



## Odesyus (11. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Mai 2010)

Zuckal-Deme schrieb:


> Also diese Geschichte ereignete sich vor vielen Jahren:
> 
> Also ich war 9 oder 10 und ich musste mit meinen Eltern in die Kirche gehen. Natürlich war mir stink langweilig und ich machte die Augen zu.
> Irgendwann kam ich auf die Idee blind aus der Kirche zu gehen wenn sie aus ist. Als sie aus war tat ich das und ich wunderte mich, warum
> ...




Und das hat wieviel mit WoW zu tun?^^


----------



## jls13 (11. Mai 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die story ist   zwar erfunden find dieaber trotzdem  gelungen XD



Ach, scheiße. Die Story ist der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich habe nicht mal etwas getrunken *noch so halb am Arbeiten*

*Edit*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass einige die Story schon kannten und für die war die besagte Story ausgelutscht. Ich
kannte diese Story nicht und daher ist mein Beitrag keine Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzkopf333 (11. Mai 2010)

an meiner alten Schule folgendes Gespräch zweier Lehrer...
Lehrer A: Das is so ein Nappel der kann ja garnix gerstern wegen dem 2x wipe...
Lehrer B: Ja das is halt unser {Name eines anderen Lehrers}

Ich misch mich ins gespräch ein un frag ganz unschuldig über welches Spiel die reden
nach ca 20 minuten kam raus an meiner Schule spielen/spielten 10 lehrer zusammen WoW selber Realm selbe Gilde selber Boss ^^
als ich das nem freun erzählt habe hat der sich den ganzen Unterricht noch 3 Schulstunden nicht mehr gefangen nur noch gelacht xDD


----------



## morveer (11. Mai 2010)

mein lehrer(pc-technik) in der berufschule redet ab und zu von epic fails und wir wissen das er LARP's besucht^^ ist ganz witzig so im unterricht


----------



## oens (12. Mai 2010)

zu zeiten als mein druide noch auf kel´thuzad (pvp-realm) war:
ich hatte/habe die angewohnheit während des spieles immer mal wieder in diversen foren etwas nachzulesen (mob-/questinfo, guides, u.s.w.) während ich mich in der fluggestalt befinde ausser reichweite vom boden befinde...
nun hatte mich eines tages ein anderer druide gefunden und mich mit mondfeuer und insektenschwarm "angeschossen", ist abgestürzt, war kurz vorm aufschlag "out of fight" und konnte sich in der fluggestalt wieder abfangen. als ich dieses bemerkte habe ich mir das schauspiel ne weile angeschaut bis mir das zu langweilig wurde. beim nächsten angriff habe ich einfach mal zurückgeschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich dem n811-druiden nun hinterher gefallen bin und er nichtmehr aus dem kampf kam ist er jämmerlich aufgeklatscht. mit seinem tot war der kampf vorbei und ich konnte mich wieder in die fluggestalt retten...das geilste war allerdings das mich ein paar minuten später ein lvl-1 B11 auf´s übelste geflamed und beschimpft hat wie ich denn so einen unfairen gegenangriff starten könnte...


----------



## Asstaras (12. Mai 2010)

Echt hammer die ganten Storys aber ich hab auch ein paar lustige^^

Hab mit meinem warri und 3 rl Freunden heroics gefarmt. Ich hab die Rolle des Tanks übernommen und in unsere Gruppe kam ein recht unerfahrener Magier mit unterdurchschnittlichem Equip. Wir gingen immer flotter durch die Inzen weil wir recht gut zusammen eingespielt waren. Daraufhin fing der Magier an immer schneller zu pullen. Als er es dann geschadfft hat Mobs in massen zu pullen und wir wipten schrieb mein Kollege folgendes in den Gruppenchat:
Magier ist net bös gemeint aber gib unserem Tank ein wenig Zeit zum antanken. Er hat nämlich keine Arme und spielt mit den Füßen^^
Das geilste war aber, dass der vorher noch so aufgedrehte magier plötzlich ganz still wurde und wirklich nix mehr gemacht hat.
Nach 5 Minuten dann bewegte er sich wieder und lobbte mich für meine epischen Füße^^ Ich sag euch ich konnte in dem Moment einfach nicht mehr vor lachen weil ich mit sowas nie im Leben gerechnet hätte.


Ne richtig geile Aktion ist mir auch damals zu Bc- Zeiten passiert.
Hab recht früh mit WoW angefangen und hatte jedoch zu classic zeiten nicht so die Interesse am raiden. Als dann BC erschien und ich frisch 70 war, ging es bei mir los mit dem eeuip farmen. Erstmal gute rare Items sammeln und dann so langsam an die heroics rantasten. Irgendwann war ich dann soweit und das raiden hat mich gepackt. Als dann BT zugänglich war hab ich mich dann für ne bessere Gilde beworben mit gleichzeitigem Stammplatz. Der Leiter der Gilde war von meiner Bewerbung direkt überzeugt und 3 Tage später hatte ich dann den Testraid. Hab mich durch Guides extrem vorbereitet und wollte 110% geben. War auch total aufgeregt als es dann losging. Hab mich auch extrem reingesteigert iwi weils für mich die erste richtige Raidgilde war. Alles lief glatt und nach 2 Stunden waren wir recht weit gekommen und haben deshalb ne kurze Pause gemacht. Daraufhin hat der Gildenmeister mich in nen anderen TSchannel geswitcht um mit mir noch kleinigkeiten zu klären. 2 Mins später war alles klar und es sollte weiter gehen und ich durfte verkünden dass ich aufgenommen wurde. Alle fingen an mich zu beglückwünschen doch dann passierte folgendes.
Meine Mutter kam ins Zimmer, drückte den push to talk Knopf und sagte ins Ts: "Sry Jungs aber der Marv muss jetzt ins Bett, der ist erst 12" ^^
Alle fingen an zu lachen und weils so schön ist ging das Minuten lang so weiter. Erst wars mir extrem peinlich aber nachher fand ichs auch zum totlachen.
Später kam dann mein Bruder ins Zimmer und beichtete mir, dass er hinter dem ganzen Spektakel steckte^^


----------



## GinoCasino (12. Mai 2010)

So ich fang mal an is aber schon lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also damals kurz vor Wotlk kam der Brückenpatch raus, da alles auf den Kopf gestellt wurde neue Talente etc. gingen wir mal wieder Kara nur so zum Fun und testen.

Dabei waren paar Gildenmember und Freunde.

Da keiner mehr wirklich was brauchte aus dem Laden, hat das auch keiner wirklich für ernst genommen und sind teilweise gewipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal war lustig also weiter gings.

Wir hatten einen Hexer dabei der im laufe des sehr langem Raids immer betrunkener wurde und auch nur noch gelallt hatte und auch dementsprechend immer Aggresiver gegenüber den Bossen und Mobs wurde^^

Naja dann kamen wir zu Aran Schemen, der Magierboss. Der Hexer meinte das er einen Bug kennt in dem man das Pet reinstellt und draußen wartet so kann der nichts mehr.

Gesagt getan der Boss hat gelegen und dann hatten wir ein Problem der Boss war zwar Down aber es stand iwie sowas wie ein Spiegelbild von ihm da was wir nicht töten konnten und auch nur 1 Leben hatte.

Arans Spiegelbild oder was auch immer hat Arkangeschosse im Sekundentakt rausgehauen die aber nicht durch die Tür gekommen sind.

Nach 5 Minuten hat unser Mage beschlossen einfach mal die Tür aufzumachen. Als die Tür offen war wurde der komplette Raid innerhalb 2-3 Sekunden komplett umgehauen. Wir haben so gelacht und darauf der Mage:,,Ich mach nie wieder ne verdammte Tür auf".

Wir haben nie wieder diesen Bug nenutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und lassen den Mage auch keine Türen mehr aufmachen (Wir ziehen ihn heute noch damit auf)!

Noch ne Geschichte!

Also wir waren Nax 10er mit der Gilde und uns fehlte ein Schamie Heiler so habe ich einen gefunden, TS gepostet etc. und es ging los.
Wir haben ihn mehr oder wenige nur für das Heldentum gebraucht also hab ich es im Ts bei den Bosskämpfen angesagt.
Der Schamane hats iwie nichts gemacht alle 9 anderen schreien im Ts den Charnamen + Heldentum, doch nichts passiert.
Beim nächsten Boss habe ich mir nen Makro gemacht als Schlachtzugswarnung mit Stern etc. doch nichts passiert!
Nach dem Bosskampf hat er mich angeschrieben und gefragt wieso ich mehr heile als er! Ich Krieger frage:,,HÄ?" schaue ins Recound und habe wirklich mehr mit meinen Fähigkeiten geheilt als er! Das gelächter im Ts war groß und haben ihn gekickt.
Zu der Zeit hatten wir 2 neue GIldenmember die beide nen Dudu Hochgespielt haben (Neulinge) und Rl Freunde vom Mage.
Als ich sie mal gezogen habe, habe ich das Heldentum Markro auf die Charnamen umgeschrieben und gepostet. Darauf:,,Was ist Heldentum, habe ich net?" im Ts alle lachen sich kaputt.
Ich ja haste das net?Dudu:,, NÖ, was ist das und wo bekomme ich das her?"
Ich:,,Ja musste ne Epische Questreihe machen die Wochen dauern kann die musste in Sw annehmen!"
Dudu:,,Ok ich schaue mal"(im Ts alle lachen sich kaputt...Höhö Dudu und Heldentum^^)
Dudu:,,Wo steht den der Questgeber?"
Ich:,,Musste zum Schamie Leher und dem flüstern ich möchte gerne die Helduntum Questreiche machen!"
Dudu:,, Ok aber ich kann den nicht anflüstern!"
Ich:,, dann sag es einfach wenn du vor ihm stehst!"
Dudu:,,Der Penner gibt mir keine Quest ihr verarscht mich doch oder?" Alle haben so gelacht weil er das wirklich geglaubt hatte^^
Haben ihn dann aufgeklärt, er fands aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Später als die beiden 80 waren und wir mit denen immer Naxx waren, haben wir imernoch für die Heldentum angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holzbruch (12. Mai 2010)

Hmm das erinnert mich an einen Moment, der einfach so genial war...

Wir hatten damals in der Schule die Berufsberatung zu Besuch und einige Kollegen und ich saßen dann an den Computern, um die Fragen zu beantworten.

Bei der Frage "Wie sieht Ihr zukünftiger Berufswunsch aus?" meinte ein Kollege prompt "Raidleiter!!"

Daraufhin meinte ein anderer bei der Frage "nää, ich werd lieber Paladin"

In der Situation war es wirklich zum Schreien...


----------



## Chiary (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich am Mittwoch, nach folgender Erzählung meines Freundes, regelrecht weggekugelt.
Kurz zum Background: Ich spiele WoW nun knappe 4 Jahre, mein Freund kann nichts mit dem Spiel anfangen, kriegt aber durch mich halt ne Menge mit.

Mittwochs um 19Uhr habe ich ICC 25er Raid.
Um 18.30Uhr fällt meinem Freund ein das er was vergessen hat und nochmal in die Stadt muss, was einkaufen.
Unseren Sohn ( 6 Monate ) hat er mitgenommen, unsere Tochter ( 4 Jahre ) ist bei mir geblieben.
Habe die Gilde kurz informiert das ich später on komme, denn ich spiele niemals wenn meine Kinder es mitbekommen könnten.

Derweil im Laden:
Mein Männe steht in einer langen Kassenschlange und fängt an meinem Sohn einen Monolog zu führen, er sagt er hat leise geredet, aber wohl nicht leise genug.
Es sind wohl Sätze gefallen wie "Mama hat in 10min Raid, ich hoffe wir kommen bald hier raus" und auch "Vielleicht schafft Mamas Gilde es heute ja wieder den Lich King zu bezwingen" usw.
Er hat halt versucht unseren Sohn zu unterhalten und seine Langeweile in der Schlange in den Griff zu bekommen.

Endlich bei der Kassiererin angekommen ( laut meinem Freund eine Dame im Schätzalter um die 55 Jahre ) ereigenete sich dann folgender Dialog:
"Bis 19Uhr werden sie es kaum mehr schaffen, aber bis die anderen 24 wirklich raidfähig sind vergehen ja auch noch ein paar Minuten und was den ( Achtung, O-Ton ) LK-Kill angeht, wird sind bei den HMs auch noch nicht durch. Wo sielt ihre Frau denn und welche Klasse?"

Mein Freund hat artig und sehr perplex geantwortet und ist ziemlich verdutzt nach Hause gekommen.
Ich musste so schrecklich lachen.

Habt ihr auch schonmal solche Erfahrungen gemacht, hat sich durch einen Zufall jemand um Euch herum als WoWler geoutet weil er mitbekommen hat das es um unser liebstes MMO geht?

LG
Chi


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne sowas hab ich noch net erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phisch (14. Mai 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn?
Musste grade echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mir leider selber noch nie passiert, aber das ist ja mal echt stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Phisch


----------



## Grabsch (14. Mai 2010)

Hui, so richtig schön langweilig, genau so wie ich es mag.


----------



## Dogarn (14. Mai 2010)

kenn ich. gab nen Thraed nannte sich "lustige Geschichten" oder so ähnlich. da satnd ne menge drin, auch von mir.

Einen weiß ich noch der unterhilet sich mit seinem Freund VOR dem Test in der Klasse:

Müssen wir diesen Test schreiben? bringt doch nix, nichtmal Gold oder epics...

darauf der Lehrer:
Nee, aber XP und Ruf bei der lehrerfraktion!


----------



## Airelinde (14. Mai 2010)

Mir ist zum Lich King Nachtverkauf vorm Media Markt ein Studienkollege begegnet, der auch in der Schlange stand.
Wir begrüßten uns nur mit "Was machst du denn hier". War sehr lustig da wir beide vom anderen dachten das der niemals sowas wie wow spielt.


----------



## Figetftw! (14. Mai 2010)

ne ist mir auch noch nicht passiert ^^

was ähnliches allerdings schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ein paar jahre her (2 oder so ich weiss es nicht mehr so genau) aber ich hab durch zufall einen gildenkolegen in der straßenbahn getroffen . er war halt ein richtiger nerd und hatte ein wow t-shirt an wo der name seines chars und unser gildenname drafu stand . naja bin dann zu ihm hingegangen und hab mich nett mit ihm unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noenon (14. Mai 2010)

Das war mal bei uns im Erdkunde Unterricht. Ich spiel ja wow und nen Kumpel von mir auch. Wir sind in der selben Klasse.
Im Unterricht behandelten wir Global-Cities nach dem amerikanischen Muster. Jeder sollte sich eine aussuchen und mit den Merkmalen vergleichen.
Ich hau so rein: " Ich nehm Dalaran! " Laut in die Klasse, mein Klassenkamerad kugelt sich weg, die anderen haben wieder das "Suchti-kopfschütteln" drauf und meine Lehrerin guckt mich an, als ob sie wüsste worums geht.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> [...], denn ich spiele niemals wenn meine Kinder es mitbekommen könnten. [...]


Glaub mir, die bekommen das mit.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (14. Mai 2010)

Gute Geschichte musste echt schmunzeln dabei.
Und zu der mit dem Test > das es Xp und Ruf bei der Lehrerfraktion gibt war fast noch besser^^


----------



## Kennyxd (14. Mai 2010)

hehe sehr cool, danke für die erheiterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir persönlich ist aber nichts dergleichen passiert


----------



## Noenon (14. Mai 2010)

Also ich glaube, dass Lehrer oft selbst Kinder haben (warum sollten sie nicht?), die auch warscheinlich in unserem Alter sind und es kommt nicht selten vor, dass diese auch Online-Spiele spielen.
Manchmal ist es dann halt das Erwachsenen Mysterium Wöööörld of Warkräft (xD) und warum sollten die Eltern nicht mal ihren Schützlingen über die Schultern schauen was sie da tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galtara (14. Mai 2010)

göttlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir selbst ist sowas noch nicht passiert aber es garantiert eine Erfahrung, die er nicht vergessen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2010)

Ein bisschen wie bei Fight Club.


----------



## Excellsior (14. Mai 2010)

Ich habe selbst festgestellt das WoW auch ein sehr guter "Eisbrecher" sein kann.
Wir haben mitte des letzten Jahres einen neuen Staffelkapitän bekommen (Ich bin Soldat).
Der war total frostig und alles schön nach Vorschrift etc. niemand kahm wirklich an ihn ran ...
Bis wir uns mal über den Raid des letzten Abends unterhalten haben (Wir Spielen mit 4 Mann in der selben Gilde und sind alle in der selben Einheit).
 Er bekahm es mit und stieg direkt mit ins Gespräch ein wie seine Gilde den den Boss angeht (damals noch Ulduar) und schwups er taute auf und mitlerweile ist er der beste Chef den wir je hatten...


----------



## Cáasus (14. Mai 2010)

Ne lustige Geschichte, musste doch etwas lachen....
Mir ist so etwas ähnliches passiert....
Ist auch schon etwas länger her.... es war bei uns im Matheunterricht.
Unser Lehrer hatte immer so nen alten hässlichen Holzzeigestock... naja... und mein Kumpel meinte dann, er solle sich doch mal was neues zulegen.

Am nächsten Tag holte er dann ganz stolz seinen neuen Zeigestock hervor und sagte: "Das ist mein neuer Imba-Epic-Zauberstab mit Zauberschaden und Crit und einem Zauberschaden-Steinchen im Sockel und jetzt machen wir die Aufgabe bevor die Schulklingel enrage geht".

Wir haben uns nur dumm angeguckt und gelacht.
Nach dem Unterricht hat er uns dann aufgeklärt: Er hat mitbekommen das einige bei uns WoW spielen und dann hat er seinen Neffen (der auch WoW zockt) gefragt wie er seinen neuen Zeigestock auf "wowisch" beschreiben könnte.


----------



## Selidia (14. Mai 2010)

Mein Opa macht tolle Laubsägearbeiten..

Ganz ehrlich.. das ist kein Thread wert, abgesehen davon ist die "Geschichte" weder lustig noch unterhaltsam


----------



## Bergerdos (14. Mai 2010)

Ich war mit meiner Frau und einem befreundeten Paar bei uns auf dem Prämienmarkt, Dienstag ist da der letzte Markttag mit großem Tamtam, ich glaub da hat eine Queen-Coverband gespielt.
Wir als um ca. 2 Uhr Nachts aus dem Zelt raus und noch an den letzten offenen Fressstand - ein Waffelstand. Meine Frau meint "Ich bin jetzt überhaupt nicht müde, mal sehen , zuhause guck ich mal ob ich noch einen Naxx-Clear-Raid finde"
Darauf der Typ im Waffelstand (war so in unserem Alter, also um die 40 ^^) "mit nem 10er könnte das vielleicht gehen wenn Du ne gute gruppe findest, 25er bekommst Du nie clear bevor die Server down sind"


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Mai 2010)

Vor vielen Jahren als Vanilla noch aktuell war telefonierte ich mit einem Chef zwecks Vorstellungsgespräch für nen Job. Lief gut der Typi war auch recht nett, aber wollte das ich innerhalb der nächsten Stunde bei ihm eintrudel. Was für meinen MC raid net dienlich war als plötzlich mein Kumpel hiner mir am PC brüllte " Los fang an die Leute zu inviten will MC " . Anscheinend hatte ers gehört denn es kam nur " Na ich weiß wie lange Molten Core dauert , wir stehen grade vor Gar, wir verlegen das Gespräch auf morgen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (14. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die bekommen das mit.


Sicher, meine Tochter ( 4 Jahre ) weiss schon das ich ein Spiel am PC spiele, aber sie hat mich noch nie ingame am PC angetroffen.

Liegt halt daran das mein PC im Keller im Hobbyraum steht und ich nur dann runtergehe wenn die Kinder im Bett sind.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (14. Mai 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren als Vanilla noch aktuell war telefonierte ich mit einem Chef zwecks Vorstellungsgespräch für nen Job. Lief gut der Typi war auch recht nett, aber wollte das ich innerhalb der nächsten Stunde bei ihm eintrudel. Was für meinen MC raid net dienlich war als plötzlich mein Kumpel hiner mir am PC brüllte " Los fang an die Leute zu inviten will MC " . Anscheinend hatte ers gehört denn es kam nur " *Na ich weiß wie lange Molten Core dauert , wir stehen grade vor Gar, wir verlegen das Gespräch auf morgen"*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha XD


----------



## gSLx (14. Mai 2010)

als wenn mein 6 monate alter sohn schon sowas reden würde, würd eich mir sehr starke gedanken über die erziehung des kleinen machen


----------



## Wattie (14. Mai 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Mein Opa macht tolle Laubsägearbeiten..
> 
> Ganz ehrlich.. das ist kein Thread wert, abgesehen davon ist die "Geschichte" weder lustig noch unterhaltsam



Geh Spielen.

Passiert mir nicht, da ich zu gutaussehend bin, als dass man sich vorstellen könnte, dass ich zu den Kellerkindern gehöre, Muahaha!


----------



## Chregi (14. Mai 2010)

hahaha xD über so ne wow geschichte hab ich lange nich mehr so gelacht xD haha

naja ich war vorgestern an ner party. jedenfalls war ich dann bis zum schluss ziemlich betrunken und dann auch bald mal auf ner matraze irgendwo eingeschlafen. nach so 4h schlaf wach ich auf und denk: "verdammt, wer heilt eigentlich?" hab dann kurz überlegt und musste gleich lachen und hab mich dann ab mir selbst gefragt.... xD

mfg skirfir


----------



## deluc (14. Mai 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Mein Opa macht tolle Laubsägearbeiten..
> 
> Ganz ehrlich.. das ist kein Thread wert, abgesehen davon ist die "Geschichte" weder lustig noch unterhaltsam



Mein Gott, grab dir ein Loch und leg dich rein..

B2T: Lustige Geschichte, jedoch ist mir leider noch nie so etwas passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (14. Mai 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Hui, so richtig schön langweilig, genau so wie ich es mag.



Und warum postest du dann überhaupt anstatt, so wie es ein deutscher Comedian mal gesagt
hat "einfach mal Fresse halten"?

@TE: Die Geschichte gefällt mir, hab aber selbst noch nichts in der Art erlebt.


----------



## Sysa (14. Mai 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren als Vanilla noch aktuell war telefonierte ich mit einem Chef zwecks Vorstellungsgespräch für nen Job. Lief gut der Typi war auch recht nett, aber wollte das ich innerhalb der nächsten Stunde bei ihm eintrudel. Was für meinen MC raid net dienlich war als plötzlich mein Kumpel hiner mir am PC brüllte " Los fang an die Leute zu inviten will MC " . Anscheinend hatte ers gehört denn es kam nur " Na ich weiß wie lange Molten Core dauert , wir stehen grade vor Gar, wir verlegen das Gespräch auf morgen".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 lol 


 Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das Gespräch verlaufen ist ... hast Du den Job bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (14. Mai 2010)

gSLx schrieb:


> als wenn mein 6 monate alter sohn schon sowas reden würde, würd eich mir sehr starke gedanken über die erziehung des kleinen machen


Nicht mein Sohn hat den Monolog geführt, sondern mein Freund und der ist schon um einiges älter.
Mit 6 Monaten ist ein Kind dann doch noch lange nicht so weit vollständige Sätze zu bilden, von verständlich artikulierten Sätzen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Excellsior (14. Mai 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das Gespräch verlaufen ist ... hast Du den Job bekommen?
> ...



Da er sagte er Telefonierte mit seinem Chef lässt es stark drauf schließen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (14. Mai 2010)

nicht ganz so spektakulär aber dennoch erstaunend

Letztens im TS mit unserem Hunter und sein Dialekt kam mir sehr bekannt vor und da wir sehr viele Össis in der Gilde haben fragte ich ob er auch aus Österreich kommt.
Nein er kommt aus Bonn ausm Rheinland (wo ich auch wohne)
Noch n bissl hin und her und es stellte sich heraus er wohnt 1 Strasse um die ecke xD

Auch sehr geil.


----------



## Casp (14. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Derweil im Laden:
> Mein Männe steht in einer langen Kassenschlange und fängt an meinem Sohn einen Monolog zu führen, er sagt er hat leise geredet, aber wohl nicht leise genug.
> Es sind wohl Sätze gefallen wie "Mama hat in 10min Raid, ich hoffe wir kommen bald hier raus" und auch "Vielleicht schafft Mamas Gilde es heute ja wieder den Lich King zu bezwingen" usw.
> Er hat halt versucht unseren Sohn zu unterhalten und seine Langeweile in der Schlange in den Griff zu bekommen.



Ok....


----------



## freezex (14. Mai 2010)

Bei nem Fremden nicht, aber es gabs mal das ich mit nem Kollege darüber disktierte ob Shattengramm (da ganz neu bekannt geworden) nun stylisch ist oder nicht und der Dialog war ca so.

Kollege: Hast du das neue Legendary schon gesehn
Ich:    	Jo, Schattengramm
Kollege: findest du nicht auch dases ein wenig langweilig ist?
Ich: Die Form schon ein wenig aber der Effeckt sieht cool aus
2. Kollege: Also ich finds enorm cool.
Kollege: Jo schon aber classic fand ich hatten mehr style
Ich: Jep dem muss ich zustimmen
Kollege: Moment mal von wo weist du wie das Schwert aussieht?
2. Kollege: Ach ich spiel jetzt auch wow
Kollege: Du hast doch mal gesagt du findest das spiel so dof und würdest nie damit anfangen
2. Kollege: Habs mir ander überlget


----------



## thewingedshadow (14. Mai 2010)

Ich erinnere mich wie ich mit einem Kumpel, der damals sehr intensiv WoW gespielt hat, viel mehr als ich, zu Bagel Brothers rein sind... Und wissen wollten was gerade Wochenaktion ist. Mein Kumpel fragte ohne nachzudenken "Was ist denn heute Daily?" und der Typ hinterm Tresen sagte, ebenso ohne nachzudenken "Dampfkammer."


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Mai 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das Gespräch verlaufen ist ... hast Du den Job bekommen?
> ...



Jojo hab ich bekommen, war schon lustig wenn als Einleitungssatz " Und Raggi down?" kommt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (14. Mai 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Mein Opa macht tolle Laubsägearbeiten..
> 
> Ganz ehrlich.. das ist kein Thread wert, abgesehen davon ist die "Geschichte" weder lustig noch unterhaltsam



omg ... Du gehst zum Lachen auch in den Keller, oder?



BTT: ich finde es eine nette Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Im RL ist mir so was noch nicht passiert. Liegt aber u.U. auch daran, dass ich mich "außerhalb" relativ wenig über WoW unterhalte


----------



## Kerasus (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen habe sowas nochleider nicht erlebt .
Aber ich hoffe das dieser Post noch lange Lebt und ihr noch viele tolle Geschichtenb habt.

Deswegen Vote for More


Euer Kerasus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charvez (14. Mai 2010)

Vor ein paar Jahren ist mir auch sowas passiert, mein Lehrer, ich kannte ihn schon sehr viele Jahre ohne viel zu wissen über ihn.

Nun hatte ich mich mit jemandem über WoW unterhalten, unser Lehrer hatte es mitgehört.

Nun weiß ich das mein Lehrer 5 80er und 4 70er hat ^^

Und wenn er mich im Unterricht angesprochen hat, hat er mir immer alles mit WoW-Begriffen erklärt.

Seitdem war Schule viel leichter =)

(Du musst mehr skillen, sonst kannste nichts neues erlernen und dann gehe ich enrage auf dein Zeugnis! o.ä.)

Die anderen haben immer nur doof geguckt.... 


EDIT: Er hat nen neuen Acc angefangen und ich hab seitdem nen 2en Acc ^^


----------



## Liljana (14. Mai 2010)

Damals zu meinem Grundwehrdienst. Mein Zug war vor unserem Gebäude nach der Waffenabgabe angetretten. Zwei der eckelhaftesten Ausbilder standen, einer rechts und einer links neben dem Eingang und unterhielten sich über WoW. BTW es war End-BC Content.

Ausbilder1:"Ich habe einen Nachtelf Duriden und habe erst letztens Kara gecleart! Ich habe sogar ein T4 Token bekommen!"
Ausbilder2:"Du gehst schon Kara? Machst du das regelmäßig? Ich bin froh wenn ich endlich 70 bin."

Als wir dann nacheinander ins Gebäude einmarschieren sollten konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, kurz bevor ich auf ihrer Höhe war, so zu tun als würde ich mit meinem Vordermann reden: "Ey, ich hab jetzt endlich full T6 mit meinem Tauren Warri, Kil'jaeden tanken ist echt kein Zuckerschlecken, aber wir hams gepackt!"
Meine damaligen Kameraden, die hinter mir waren, erzählten mir das, die beiden, mir noch eine Weile ohne einen Muks zu machen, mit verdutztem Gesicht, hinterher geschaut haben.

Später, als das Verhältnis zu den Ausbildern lockerer wurde unterhielt ich mich auch ab und zu mit ihnen über WoW und gab Tipps zu diversen Bossen.


----------



## meisterkidi (14. Mai 2010)

war bei mir ähnlich ->  neue schule komme rein ... setz mich hin lese die buffed kommt einer an 

er:du zockst wow?

ich:jop wieso?

er:ich auch

sein 7 jahre älterer bruder kommt rein:

wir ham pdok 25 clear

aus meiner klasse der andere wow spieler: lol geil 

ich: öhm geil wo zockt ihr und welche klasse , horde oder allianz 

tja an dem tag hat ich nen neuen besten freund xD


----------



## Moktheshock (14. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wie bei Fight Club.



^^ ich stell mir das so vor ^^ das kind kommt ins alter für wow, mutter schaut es an... und die dritte regel in dieser familie wer alt genug ist SPIELT WARCRAFT^^


----------



## VaulTier (14. Mai 2010)

Lustiger Stories hier ;D

Hab 2 anzubieten - einmal mitten in Hamburg, einmal im Unterricht:
Eine Informatikstunde hatte irgendwie niemand Lust irgendwas zu machen - also haben wir uns im gewissen Ton über WoW unterhalten mit 5 Leuten, unsere Lehrerin merkte nur wir arbeiten nicht, kam zu uns rüber und bei uns stand schon im Gesicht: Och ne, jetzt gibt's 'nen Monolog... PUSTEKUCHEN! Ich wollte geared aufstehen, "auf Toillete", haut sie raus "Ne mein Lieber, Totstellen á la ich geh aufs Klo wirkt nicht bei Lehrkörpern, Irreführung auch nicht, was den Rest angeht: Das nächste mal sucht euch 'nen Bären oder nen PlattenIdioten und keinen Pseudo-Jäger, der die Aggro aufrecht hält damit der Lehrkörper nicht enraged und die Gruppe zerlegt. Vor allem die Stoffis. Und nun sagt mir auf welchem Server und Fraktion ihr Spielt! Dalli!"
Das einzige, was wir herausbekamenwar "WTF!". Schon doof wenn Lehrer auch WoW spielen. :/

Die Story in Hamburg spielt an einem wunderbar verregneten Tag, wir waren so mit 4 Leuten unterwegs, was essen. Jedenfalls, mein Kommentar: "Manchmal hasse ich die kack realistischen Wettereffekte. Das suckt." Kumpel: "Ja, vor allem weil diese verdammte PalaBubble nicht hilft." Unsere Beiden Kollegen, straight Anti-WoWler, rollten nur mit den Augen, und die Bedienung am Imbissstand (zu sich selbst scheinbar): "This is our _NEW WATER_! Ach ne, das soll ja erst mit Cata released werden." Die Blicke von allen waren omfgwtflmaololrofl-like.

Aber ja, solche Gelegenheiten wie "Ich-hab-kein-Gold-mehr" an der Supermarkt kasse, nen eigenes Auto als Epicmount zu bezeichnen und der scheiternde Versuch, nen Hexerport zu bekommen sind wohl allenbekannt ;D


----------



## Error2000 (14. Mai 2010)

Letztens Ruf ich bei der Telekom an, weil mein Internet mal wieder down war.

Ein netter Hotline-Mitarbeiter hat mir dann alles ganz genau erklärt, bis mein Firefox endlich wieder Websites ausgespuckt hat.

Ich: "Moment. Ich will noch eben gucken ob mein Online-Spiel auch geht."
Hotline: "Na, was zockens denn?"
Ich: "World of Warcraft"
Hotline: "Allianz oder Horde?"
Ich: "Horde natürlich."
Ohne zu fragen ob ich noch weitere Hilfe benötige, hat er sich verabschiedet und aufgelegt. War vermutlich ein Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (14. Mai 2010)

Ging mir so als ich im Zug gerade auf der Heimreise war.

Sitz im Abteil und hab gerade einen der Warcraft Romane gelesen als ein Schlips und Anzugträger sich in den 4er Sitz daneben setzt.

Ich hab dann bemerkt dass er Blickkontakt aufgenommen und dauernd versucht hat auf das Cover zu schielen.

Irgendwann hat ers nimmer ausgehalten und ganz leise angefragt "Entschuldigung, is das ein Buch zum Warcraft Spiel?"

Haben uns dann ca ne halbe Stunde darüber unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder was auch nett war.

Nach 2 Wochen in meiner Praktikumsstelle hab ich meinen Rucksack hingestellt und gerade eins meiner Warcraft Bücher aufm Tisch liegen lassen.

Meine Chefin dann so "Sag mal, spielst du selber WOW?". Als ich dann mit "Ja" antwortete kam dann "Mei warum sagstn nix, die ganze Abteilung spielt zusammen auf Server XXX"

War witzig da ich net gedacht hätte dass sich das Spiel so verbreitet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far
Zangoran


----------



## meisterkidi (14. Mai 2010)

Ich: "Horde natürlich."Ohne zu fragen ob ich noch weitere Hilfe benötige, hat er sich verabschiedet und aufgelegt. War vermutlich ein Ally
lol auch geil


----------



## nirvanager1 (14. Mai 2010)

hatten mal in unserer Schule ne Informatikparktikantin. 
war ziemlich strange die erste Stunde

Sie hat sich vorgestellt und dann lag es an uns, uns vorzustellen

2 Kumpels von mir und ich erzählen so, dass wir in der freizeit ab und an WoW spielen.
Darauf hin sagt sie so:
Ahhh ja das kenn ich. Hab nen tauren krieger auf Frostwolf.
Ich denk mir so wow!!

Sie ist mit uns auch mitgefahren bei der excursion nach Wien und wir haben mit ihr 
ziemlich oft geplaudert über WoW...damals hab ich voller stolz verkündet, dass ich das d3(dungeon 3) set
bis zum tod gefarmt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (14. Mai 2010)

Excellsior schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst festgestellt das WoW auch ein sehr guter "Eisbrecher" sein kann.
> Wir haben mitte des letzten Jahres einen neuen Staffelkapitän bekommen (Ich bin Soldat).
> Der war total frostig und alles schön nach Vorschrift etc. niemand kahm wirklich an ihn ran ...
> Bis wir uns mal über den Raid des letzten Abends unterhalten haben (Wir Spielen mit 4 Mann in der selben Gilde und sind alle in der selben Einheit).
> Er bekahm es mit und stieg direkt mit ins Gespräch ein wie seine Gilde den den Boss angeht (damals noch Ulduar) und schwups er taute auf und mitlerweile ist er der beste Chef den wir je hatten...



Wenns nicht immer so wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blocher (14. Mai 2010)

Excellsior schrieb:


> Da er sagte er Telefonierte mit seinem Chef lässt es stark drauf schließen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da steht mit EINEM Chef, also ists noch offen^^


----------



## Figetftw! (14. Mai 2010)

Gut war auch bei uns 
Englisch Unterricht - es wird besprochen was für ein Buch wir als Lektüre lesen sollen jeder sollte eins vorstellen.
Ich denk mir schon so scheiße scheiße was sagst du jetzt hast ma wieder nix gemacht. Wir waren zufällig im Computer Raum und ich war auf mmo-champion am surfen undda sprang mir das cover vom wow buch arthas ins auge. Zack auf den Link geklickt und fix durchgelesen^^ als ich dann dran war hab ich das buch dann mehr schlecht als recht vorgestellt aber siehe da der kurs hat sich dann bei der abstimmung für das buch entschieden und so haben wir eher zufällig ein wow buch als englisch grundkurs lektüre gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (14. Mai 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Gut war auch bei uns
> Englisch Unterricht - es wird besprochen was für ein Buch wir als Lektüre lesen sollen jeder sollte eins vorstellen.
> Ich denk mir schon so scheiße scheiße was sagst du jetzt hast ma wieder nix gemacht. Wir waren zufällig im Computer Raum und ich war auf mmo-champion am surfen undda sprang mir das cover vom wow buch arthas ins auge. Zack auf den Link geklickt und fix durchgelesen^^ als ich dann dran war hab ich das buch dann mehr schlecht als recht vorgestellt aber siehe da der kurs hat sich dann bei der abstimmung für das buch entschieden und so haben wir eher zufällig ein wow buch als englisch grundkurs lektüre gelesen
> 
> ...




XD da hätte mir Englisch sicher auch um einiges mehr spass gemacht.


----------



## Bigsteven (14. Mai 2010)

Gute Geschichten hier ^^.

Vor einigen Wochen ging ich zur Post und wollte dort Briefmarken kaufen (ja, echt, die gibts da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich brauchte 20 Stück und sag zu der Dame am Schalter, daß ich 20 x 0,55 € Marken brauche. Während sie rumwuselt, sehe ich gelangtweilt zur Seite und denke über meine Warri-einstellungen nach. Plötzlich kommt vom Schalter die Frage: "Wieviele Marken brauchen Sie?" Ich antworte aus meinen Gedanken herausgerissen: "ein 20er Stack." Der Blick von ihr war dann ungefähr: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als mir mein Faux pas bewusst wurde müsste das so ausgesehen haben: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (14. Mai 2010)

Briefmarken?
Wie kriegst Du die denn auf die eMails geklebt? ^^^^^^


----------



## bloodstar (14. Mai 2010)

Das Kind denkt wohl, Mütter hocken standartmäßig daheim rum und raiden.

Aber die Geschichte mitm Lehrer auf Seite 1 is nicen


----------



## Lekraan (14. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> denn ich spiele niemals wenn meine Kinder es mitbekommen könnten.





Chiary schrieb:


> Es sind wohl Sätze gefallen wie "Mama hat in 10min Raid, ich hoffe wir kommen bald hier raus" und auch "Vielleicht schafft Mamas Gilde es heute ja wieder den Lich King zu bezwingen" usw.
> Er hat halt versucht unseren Sohn zu unterhalten und seine Langeweile in der Schlange in den Griff zu bekommen.



Da passt iwas nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calinna (14. Mai 2010)

Vor ca. einem Jahr war ich (damals noch als Bank-Azubine) bei einem Lehrgang. Dort haben sich dann zwei "Kollegen" von einer anderen Bank (beide wohl so um die 30) auch über WoW unterhalten. Ich hab aber nur interessiert zugehört, mich jedoch nicht getraut, mich in ihr Gespräch einzumischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderes Erlebnis, was mir vor ca. 3 Jahren widerfahren ist:
Ich wurde gerade 80 und wollte natürlich sofort die Kara-Pres machen.. Damals brauchte man ja noch eine Quest in HDZ2 dazu.
Gut, ich und eine Gildenkollegin uns ein paar hilfsbereite Spieler gesucht, die wir zuvor noch nicht kannten. Die haben uns dann richtiggehend durch HDZ2 "gezogen". 
Wir waren super dankbar darüber und haben uns nach den Inis noch ein wenig mit einem von denen unterhalten, und irgendwie kamen wir darauf, woher wir denn kommen.
Als ich ihm die Region nannte, aus der ich komme, verwies er mich an einen seiner Gildenkollegen, denn der käme wohl auch aus meiner Nähe.
Letztendlich hat sich herausgestellt, dass der besagte Gildenkollege nur ein Dorf weiter wohnt, ca. 3 km. Inzwischen ist er der beste Freund einer guten Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uskper (14. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Derweil im Laden:
> Mein Männe steht in einer langen Kassenschlange und fängt an meinem Sohn einen Monolog zu führen, er sagt er hat leise geredet, aber wohl nicht leise genug.
> Es sind wohl Sätze gefallen wie "Mama hat in 10min Raid, ich hoffe wir kommen bald hier raus" und auch "Vielleicht schafft Mamas Gilde es heute ja wieder den Lich King zu bezwingen" usw.
> Er hat halt versucht unseren Sohn zu unterhalten und seine Langeweile in der Schlange in den Griff zu bekommen.



Ihr wollt nicht vor euren Kindern spielen, aber ihr redet vor Ihnen dass ihr 10 Minuten raid habt ??

Sinn ?


----------



## Avek (14. Mai 2010)

Ich stand mal beim Bäcker in der Früh an und da reden 2 vor mir über WoW. Dann sagt der eine aus Reflex zum Bäcker 5 Manakeckse bitte.
Der Bäcker darauf: Sorry keine Arkanen Staub dabei. (oder i-wie sowas) Da bin ich auch fast umgekippt.


----------



## Chiary (14. Mai 2010)

bloodstar, was mein Sohn denkt wüsste ich auch manchmal gern, leider kann er es mir noch nicht mitteilen ^^
Aber ich vermute ganz stark in den letzten Tagen solche Dinge wie "Maaaaan, wann hören diese Schmerzen wieder auf, kann der Zahn nicht schneller wachsen" oder alternativ auch "Wieso essen DIE ein Schnitzel und ich bekomme bloss so ne blöde Banane".

was meine Tochter denkt weiss ich hingegen ziemlich genau.
Sie fragte mich vor nem halben Jahr etwa mal was ich denn abends am PC spielen würde.
Es gab grobe Erklärversuche die offenbar auch halbwegs verständlich angekommen sind, denn stolz verkündete sie meinem Freund "Du Papa, Mama spielt eine Krankenschwester am Computer und macht Andere gesund".

@ Lekraan,
kannst Du Dich noch irgendwie daran erinnern was Deine Eltern Dir erzählt haben als Du gerade 6 Monate alt warst?
Und zwischen "Ich SPIELE nicht wenn meine Kinder es mitbekommen könnten" und "es wird über etwas gesprochen" liegen bekanntlich Welten.


----------



## Chiary (14. Mai 2010)

@ Uskper

Der Kleine ist gerade 6 Monate geworden ( steht auch im Eingangspost ), er wird weder verstanden haben was ein Vater da erzählt hat, noch wird er sich an diesen Monolog jemals erinnern können.


Ich frag mich langsam in was für einer Welt manche Leute schweben.
Meine 2 Kinder haben bisher nichtmal den Ladebildschirm von WoW zu Gesicht bekommen, ich gehe über 8 Std am Tag arbeiten, betreibe Vereinssport, habe mehrere abgeschlossene Berufsausbildungen und werde ( durch die Blume ) hier irgendwie recht seltsam hingestellt.

Meine Tochter hat in ihrem Alter durch die KiTa manchmal einen Wortschatz drauf, da müsste ich meinem Sohn die Ohren zukleben, Nachrichten ( und sei es nur im Radio ) müssten völlig tabu sein.
Musik zu hören wäre ein no go und vor die Tür gehen und mit fremden Menschen in Kontakt treten dürften wir auch nicht mehr.
Denn dies alles ist mit Sicherheit, rein vom inhaltlichen Nährwert, schlimmer als die Tatsache das mein Freund unserem Sohn im Laden erzählt hat das Mama gleich einen Raid hat.


----------



## Lord Aresius (14. Mai 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Mein Opa macht tolle Laubsägearbeiten..
> 
> Ganz ehrlich.. das ist kein Thread wert, abgesehen davon ist die "Geschichte" weder lustig noch unterhaltsam


Dein Posting ist aber dann noch weniger wert oder warum liest du dann den Thread überhaupt ?

*sich immer wieder wundern wie leicht man sich ein Eigentor einschenkt*


----------



## Sysa (14. Mai 2010)

@ Chiary

Ich kann Dich nur bestätigen.

Und ich finde es auch oooberätzend, wenn ich als Mutter mal wieder doof angeschaut werde, weil ich WoW spiele ... so nach dem Motto "Oh Gott, die armen Kinder, aus denen kann ja nichts werden."

Da fahr ich mittlerweile regelmässig Hasskappe. 


Zum Thema:

Ich war letztes Jahr auf einem Mittelalterlich Spektakulum mit einer ebenfalls WoW spielenden Freundin.
Bei einem Regenguss haben wir uns unter das Dach einer "Taverne" gestellt(zusammen mit zig anderen,e s war also recht eng da), gemütlich einen Met geschlürft und uns ein wenig über WoW unterhalten. Dabei hab ich sie dann gefragt, wo meine kleine Kriegerin gut Mithril farmen kann.
Dreht sich ein Ritter in voller Rüstung neben mir um und sagt "Am besten reitest Du ein paar Runden durchs Arathi"

Hatte was ... und das Gesprächsthema während des Regens war gesichert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Mai 2010)

gSLx schrieb:


> als wenn mein 6 monate alter sohn schon sowas reden würde, würd eich mir sehr starke gedanken über die erziehung des kleinen machen


Wenn ich glauben würde, dass ein sechs Monate altes Kind schon so komplex sprechen kann, würde ich mir sehr starke Gedanken über meine Bildung machen.


----------



## Zhiala (14. Mai 2010)

Der Ritter auf dem Markt hatte nicht zufällig kurze dunkle Haare und nen Bart? Schwarzen Gambi, rot/schwarzen Wappenrock? oder blond und schwarz/blau? die Beiden sind nämlich in meiner Gilde und wir gehören zur selben Ritterschaft^^ 

Mein Mann hat auch est vor ein paar Tagen in Köln nen Fahrgast gehabt der erst mit nem Kumpel am Handy über WoW geschwätzt hat und dann von meinem Mann Tipps für seine lahme Eule bekommen hat damit die mal über 2k dps macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (14. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn ich glauben würde, dass ein sechs Monate altes Kind schon so komplex sprechen kann, würde ich mir sehr starke Gedanken über meine Bildung machen.



Hihi ... volles /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da merkt man eben, wer noch keine Kinder hat. Wenn man es richtig macht, kann man ihnen in dem Alter den Inhalt der Müslipackung vorlesen ohne dass sie sich langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Stimme der Eltern beruhigt die Kleinen (und viel mehr nehmen sie auch nicht wahr)


----------



## Sysa (14. Mai 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Der Ritter auf dem Markt hatte nicht zufällig kurze dunkle Haare und nen Bart? Schwarzen Gambi, rot/schwarzen Wappenrock? oder blond und schwarz/blau? die Beiden sind nämlich in meiner Gilde und wir gehören zur selben Ritterschaft^^
> 
> Mein Mann hat auch est vor ein paar Tagen in Köln nen Fahrgast gehabt der erst mit nem Kumpel am Handy über WoW geschwätzt hat und dann von meinem Mann Tipps für seine lahme Eule bekommen hat damit die mal über 2k dps macht
> 
> ...



Püh ... ich bin mir nicht sicher, ist ja auch schon fast ein Jahr her
Mir liegt aber was von rot beim Wappenrock an.

Ich weiß noch, das er Allianz auf Antonidas spielte


----------



## Crush351 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mal mit einen Kumpel durch eine Einkaufspassage gelaufen.
Ich: "Und? Welches level ist dein Warri?"
Kumpel: "Bin gestern endlich 80 geworden."
Ein Passant vor uns: "Gratz!"
Kumpel: "öhm...Danke."

War ganz witzig^^


----------



## Aranshi (14. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn ich glauben würde, dass ein sechs Monate altes Kind schon so komplex sprechen kann, würde ich mir sehr starke Gedanken über meine Bildung machen.



zu geil aber wahr ^^
naja paar geile stories mit dabei hat richtig soaß gemacht
das alles zu lesen wobei es sich nach ner zeit oft wiederhohlte.

mir is leider noch nichts in der art passiert


----------



## Kaffeeee (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab letzte Woche einen Anruf von meinem Telefon und Internet Anbieter bekommen. 
Ging um die Geschwindigkeit des Internets, Telefonnutzung etc.
Auf die Frage was ich denn im Internet so mache meinte ich unter anderem Wow spielen.
Da ging das Gespräch erst richtig los. Welcher Server, welche Klasse und Rasse, lvl meiner Chars, lags in Dala und Raids etc.
Er kannte sich natürlich gut aus weil er selbst Spielt.

Mein Freund hat mich nur komisch angeguckt. Vorher geht es um Telefon- und Internetnutzung und plötzlich um Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (14. Mai 2010)

@Sysa: Dann war er es nicht, bei uns sind alle Hordler^^


----------



## Overskilled (14. Mai 2010)

Nem Freund von mir is das ma passiert nur ned mit Raid ...
er hat sich bei nem kleineren Gameshop ne GC gekauft .
Bei der Kassa ging es so weiter :
Kassiererin: Ah, ein WoW zocker . Auf ein glücklichen loot ^^
Danach er : Lol, sie spielen WoW ? Ich bin Horde sie ?

Die dame an der kassa nennt ihre klasse und fraktion und meint : oO ein horde spieler ... leider können wir dir keine GC geben ...
war natürlcih nicht ernst er kam dann beim raid on


----------



## Sualtach (14. Mai 2010)

ja die Geschichten sind wirklich interessant , vorallem das 99% der Geschichten ausgedacht und nie wirklich geschehen sind , aber Hauptsache was schreiben.


----------



## Jabaa (15. Mai 2010)

Ok die einen denken sich was aus oder übertreiben.

Aber ich denke viele sachen sind auch wahr den so ein spiel verbindet und bricht schnell das eis.

Ich habe bisher nie leute getroffen nur selten ma welche gesehen die drüber gesprochen haben waren aber alle absolute freaks *hust* xD


----------



## Mondokir (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn man allerdings schon im Schlaf über WoW nachdenkt und sich ausmacht wie man was am besten oder schnellsten bekommen oder schafft dann sollte man sich schon ma gedanken drüber machen. ^^
Ich hatte bisher nur wirklich ein Ereigniss. Ich habe damals die Schule gewechselt und war gänzlich neu in der Klasse. Als wir uns der Klasse vorstellen mussten (scheint wohl ein altes Lehrerritual zu sein) hörte ich raus das noch einer in der Klasse am Pc zockt. Ich gesellte mich nach dem Vorstellen zu ihm und kamen eben ins Gespräch, dass wir beide wohl die gleichen Interessen haben. So habe ich gleich nen guten Freund im neuen Umfeld gefunden. Find ich persönlich klasse.


----------



## Kalvas (15. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> ja die Geschichten sind wirklich interessant , vorallem das 99% der Geschichten ausgedacht und nie wirklich geschehen sind , aber Hauptsache was schreiben.




Naja einige sind mit Sicherheit ausgedacht, aber gleich 99 %... 

B2T: Mein Nachbar ist Jugendbetreuer und ich hab ihn geworben. Er hat sich wohl mit nem Kollegen dann über WoW unterhalten, und kurze Zeit später war auch der in der Gilde. Da die Arbeitsstelle meines Nachbars direkt bei mir um die Ecke ist, dachte ich mir ich schlender mal aufn Kaffee vorbei. Wir uns gemütlich beim Kaffee über Wotlk unterhalten, als ein Mechaniker selbiger Einrichtung reinspaziert... 

Nachbar: Mein Mage macht mir echt spass, hab mich wohl für die richtige Klasse entschieden
Kollege: Was haste geskillt
Nachbar: Arkan
Mechaniker: Frost ftw!

Dann kam wieder die Frage nach der Fraktion.... und zack ging es hitzig hin und her welche Fraktion denn nun die richtige/bessere wäre.


----------



## Burzum89 (15. Mai 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Hui, so richtig schön langweilig, genau so wie ich es mag.



Da musste ich lachen :>


----------



## Hank Smith (15. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Endlich bei der Kassiererin angekommen ( laut meinem Freund eine Dame im Schätzalter um die 55 Jahre ) ereigenete sich dann folgender Dialog:
> "Bis 19Uhr werden sie es kaum mehr schaffen, aber bis die anderen 24 wirklich raidfähig sind vergehen ja auch noch ein paar Minuten und was den ( Achtung, O-Ton ) LK-Kill angeht, wird sind bei den HMs auch noch nicht durch. Wo sielt ihre Frau denn und welche Klasse?"



Sag mir wo du wohnst (ca.) und ich sage dir ob ich die Kassiererin kenne.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vingo_Lordaeron schrieb:


> Hihi ... volles /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dem ersten Teil stimme ich zu, aber beim zweiten Teil:

Unterschätze nicht was kleine Kinder, und auch Säuglinge!, alles mitbekommen. Ich rate dir zu dem Buch "Das Kind das eine Katze sein wollte" - Du wirst dich wundern, und geschockt sein.


----------



## DiemoX (15. Mai 2010)

Schüsch alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scythe86 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habe in der Uni mal den Fehler gemacht, auf wow-europe.com in den Foren nachzuschauen...Der Raum war rappelvoll mit Leuten, die ich z.T. gut kenne und außerdem waren noch viele da, die an den selben Vorlesungen teilnehmen. Auf dem Campus rennt ein Typ rum, der in etwa so aussieht, wie der Inbegriff des absoluten Nerd-Trolls und der, obwohl generell ein recht soziales Verhalten an Tag gelegt wird, schon einige Spitznamen weg hat. Naja, irgendwann spürte ich einen stinkenden Hauch im Nacken und der Typ beugt sich mit Pferde-Grinsen über meine Schulter und sagt erstmal "lol, wie geil. Du zockst WoW". Gefolgt von zahllosen Sätzen in WoW-Fachchinesisch, die den Kommilitonen kein Begriff waren. Das ist ca. 3 Wochen her und mitlerweile stalked er mich fast schon, weil er offenbar jemanden gefunden hat, der sein Hobby teilt. Ich flüchte regelrecht, wenn ich ihn sehe (bzw. rieche). Das blöde ist bloß: Ich habe ihm gesagt, auf welchem Server ich spiele und er spielt nun mit dem Gedanken einen Serverwechsel zu vollziehen, damit er mit seinem "buddy" spielen kann. Höflich & bestimmt darum bitten, in Ruhe gelassen zu werden fruchtet bei dem leider mal garnichts :-S

Naja, hat halt nicht immer Vorteile, wenn die Öffentlichkeit was vom jeweiligen Hobby mitkriegt. Bin ja weiß Gott nicht allzu oberflächlich, aber der Typ ist unglaublich nervig - vorsichtig ausgedrückt. Ich ergreife noch ein paar mal die Flucht und hoffe, dass er es blickt :-°. Im Moment nennt man mich "den Pferdeflüsterer". Der Spitzname muss weg!


----------



## failrage (15. Mai 2010)

Auf einem Zwischenstopp in den letzten Skiurlaub habe ich eine Unterhaltung zweier Getränkemarktmitarbeiter mitgehört, die sich über ICC unterhalten haben. Als ich dann an der Kasse stand habe ich einfach mal gefragt, ob sie den Lich King schon gelegt haben. Der Gesichtsausdruck des Kassierers war jedenfalls Gold wert. Völlig perplex meinte er, dass sie dran arbeiten. Ich hab mich dann mit ihm und seinem Kollegen noch ne halbe Stunde sehr nett über WoW unterhalten. Hat echt Spass gemacht.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2010)

Hab die 2 Storythreads mal gemerged. Also nicht wundern falls einige Antworten keinen Sinn ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (15. Mai 2010)

Fipy schrieb:


> echt lustige storys hier.. mir fällt dazu nur ein, stellt euch eine komplette WoW Familie vor ...
> 
> Tischdecken: Gehst mal den Kühlschrank looten? Schau mal ob nich noch n paar Rnd Drops in der Gildenbank (Vorratsraum) liegen
> Irgendwer matscht doch immer beim Brot schmieren, häufigst genutzte Ausrede: Ja mei Mama du hast ja auch vergessen mir nen int buff zu geben
> ...



Dazu ist mit jetzt grade auch was eingefallen zu soner WoW Familie ALLE von denen WoW
Alle sind grade am Fernseh gucken die Fernbedinung liegt sagen wa mal bei Person1
Person2:,,Gib mal Lead!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (15. Mai 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:
> 
> Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!
> 
> ...



die story ist ends geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt geil zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (15. Mai 2010)

ihr kennt des bestimmt, wenn zwei leute plötzlich dasslebe denken und sagen:

letztes jahr auf nem festival (gond, wenn ihrs genau wissen wollt ^^). viele, die nicht am klo schlange stehen wollten, haben bei nem kleinen eckstück ein freiluftklo eröffnet und kräftig und zahlreich hingestrullt. mein kumpel und ich laufen grad vorbei und sehen, wie ein besoffener barfuß drin rumlatscht. wir schaun uns an und sagen gleichzeitg: "movementkrüppel". richtig dumm hat er uns angeschaut, als wir ihn gebeten haben, doch aus der void zu gehen. damit fing ein tag an, an dem wir nur noch wow slang gelabert haben und alle nicht-wowler bei uns sich fast verarscht vorkamen. nunja mittags haben wir ein fischmal zubereitet. dem security haben wir nen intbuff nahegelegt und im pogo ham wir kampfrausch gezündet. naja es schien auch, dass wir am nächsten morgen nach dem genuss von käpitän rumseys lagerbier langsam wieder nüchtern wurden ^^ ich weis auch nichmehr so genau, wie oft wir "du nicht nehmen kerze" zu irgendwelchen leuten gesagt haben. den tag werd ich nicht so schnell vergessen.


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (16. Mai 2010)

mal ne storry von mir heute xd

bin mit nem gilden kollegen unterwegs, haben erstmal meine tägliche rnd ini gemacht alles schön, ok geladen und gestarter per finder - ok gruppe voll wo landen wir pdc ok ist je kein ding. alles läuft super bis 2 boss - anmerkung bin tank gearscor wenn es iteressiert über 6K.

so 2 boss liegt auf einmal wisper vom heal: he du du dein life ist ja echt nice aber sockel mal mehr ausweichen und parrien !! - nach dem er mein gilden kollegen verrecken hat lassen mage full euip icc 25 er !!! - denk ich mir was will er den xd - nix drauf gesagt erstmal ^^

ok letzter boss ging auch zügig dahin, hat sein leben ausgehaucht, schau ich mir ma dem healer an item lvl sehr weit unter meinem .... hmmmmm ok wispern wir mal zurück: ah ok wo liegt das prob an mein euip bitte seh da keins ausweiche und parrie weit über dem was man haben sollte
antwort vom heal ja du steckst zu viel dmg ein - ahhha so so hmm vlt weil ich kein pala bin kein dk und auch kein dudu bin krieger ich leb davon zu kassieren muss mit wut arbeiten !!! kein antwort mehr drauf - ahja ok er muss es ja wissen ist ja heal sein char bei weiten nicht soviel gesehn wie meiner von den erfolgen her XD

ok ist ja kein ding noobs gibts immer mal macht ja nix nicht weiter nachdenken drüber, haha denkste wir gehen noch ne ini mein gilden kumpane und ich weil er braucht immer noch den blauen proto aus bu !!!

ok wir melden uns an, gruppe fix voll: neuer heal, neu dd, angucken ok passt mehr oder weniger - dann was ist das healer mit dd specc und halb/halb - dd/healer euip ???? ok erster boss liegt kein prob dann mal angewispert: hi sag mal bist du heal oder dd wegen deinem euip ?
antwort vom dd/healer: ja bin healer aber dein euip ist so über da kann ich auch dd heal machen !!!!!!	ahja ok XD 

so da steht man dann da und fragt sich warum zum teufel wird man von healer a geflamt und healer b sagt jaja bist eh über equipt?? 

leben wir im wow von imba noob und bobs pro oder was ist los zur zeit ????

also ist nicht das erstmal das es so läuft das ich teil geflammt werd und ander seits bewundert werd da frag ich ich mich schon manchmal wo soll das noch hin führen da vergeht einem doch echt irgendwo der spass am spiel wenn möchte gern halbe irgendwas einem meinen sagen zu,üssen nist toll bzqw bist scheisse ^^ 

beschäftigen sich die spieler von heute eigentlich noch mit anderen klassen oder labern die alle nur noch schrott ohne nachzudenken ?


----------



## Totebone (16. Mai 2010)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> Dazu ist mit jetzt grade auch was eingefallen zu soner WoW Familie ALLE von denen WoW
> Alle sind grade am Fernseh gucken die Fernbedinung liegt sagen wa mal bei Person1
> Person2:,,Gib mal Lead!"
> 
> ...



Also bei einem aus meiner Gilde spielen sein Vater, seine Mutter und seine Schwester wow xD
Als seine Gamecard ausgelaufen war is er war zu seinem Vater gegangen und der hat dann in seiner Schublade 2 Gamecards gehabt und gesagt "aber das nächste mal bezahlst du selber" xD


----------



## Mäuserich (17. Mai 2010)

Klassischer Fall von Brain-Afk:

Samstag droppte endlich die Tankhalskette auf die ich jede Woche seit ICC-Release wartete:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also holte ich meinen Argetumsgrunzling raus und schickte ihn los mir einen Fürstenzirkon aus meiner Bank zu holen. Gesagt getan und schwupps war die neue Kette gesockelt, angelegt, im Ausrüstungsmanager gespeichert und die alte zu einem Tiefenkristall verarbeitet.

Die nächsten Flügel gingen dann auch wie gewohnt flott von der Hand und als ich vor Valithria wieder meine Trinkets wechselte dämmerte mir ein kleines aber nicht ganz unwichtiges Detail: auf der neuen Kette ist ja nur wenig Def-Wertung...
--> kurzer Gegencheck
--> jup, damit im Frostresi-Gear für Sindi nicht micht Crit immun...

Also verzöger ich den Pull weil ich nach Dalaran porten und wieder zurück fliegen muss (kein Hexer im Raid) um einen Königsbernstein zu holen um den Frostresi-Gütel umzusockeln, der Knappe hatte ja noch dummerweise CD...

Nach etwa 5-6 Minuten stehe ich wieder bei meinen Leuten und es geht weiter. Ereignislos bis zu Sindi... Ich mache eine kurze Zusammenfassung für unseren Random der noch nicht da war und schleife nebenbei den Stein und sockel ihn...
--> kurzer Gegencheck
--> wft?! nur 538 Def?! o.O
--> Gürtelsockel überprüft:
--> ich habe anstatt den 10 Ausweichwertung/10 Def - Stein den 20 Def mit 20 Def übersockelt!!!

Riesen Gelächter im TS...
Tja wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AxiO (17. Mai 2010)

hatten eine recht junge Spielerin in der Gilde und mit ihr gab es das folgende Gespräch um ihr Alter (sie war da 13)

ich: "ihrname ist bestimmt 39/3 "

sie: "neee"
 sie: "viiiiel jünger"
 sie: "eher ein drittel davon"

----------
aja aufm Bild sieht man wie stylisch man damals noch sterben konnte, war recht lustig damals bevor wall climbing gefixt wurde.
Hab sogar einmal 50 g gewonnen, weil mein Raidleiter meinte das es unmöglich ist auf das Haupteingangshäuschen von Kara zu kommen, hat dann aber mit einer Kombi aus Sprinten und Noggenfoggers fürs schweben doch geklappt ^^


----------



## Serephit (17. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hab die 2 Storythreads mal gemerged. Also nicht wundern falls einige Antworten keinen Sinn ergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der wargut :-)
die meisten Antworten geben auch so keinen Sinn


----------



## c0bRa (18. Mai 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> das kind kommt ins alter für wow, mutter schaut es an... und die dritte regel in dieser familie wer alt genug ist SPIELT WARCRAFT^^


Ne Gildenkollegin stellt ihr Tochter dann immer als "Farmbot" ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprich sie geht essen machen und die Tochter farmt die Mobs, welche sie gezeigt bekommt ^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (18. Mai 2010)

ceelena schrieb:


> mir nicht selber passiert aber richtig goil )
> 
> MC Raggi (lvl 60 / 40er raid)
> 
> ...



Seit ihr gewiped oder warum stand Raggi schon da?
Weil da muss man erst mit Executor (Majedomus) reden und ihn beschwören.
Heißt wenn ihr nicht gewiped seit dann hast es erfunden.

Genauso an viele andere z.b das mit ZG,
klar ihr seit zu den Stoffis hingerannt und habt die verbunden 
aber das ist unmöglich wegen Verbanddebuff (und nicht jetzt sagen gabs in Classic nicht, doch den gabs auch in Classic)


----------



## Talin78 (18. Mai 2010)

Hatte mal die Situation, dass von nem Raidmember sozusagen die RL Katze Magtheridon gepullt hat. War einer von den klickern und die Katze sprang auf die Tastatur. Im TS hörte man nur noch ne schreiende Katze, als er die packte und auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückbrachte, dass WOW nix für Mietzekatzen ist.


----------



## pixeljedi (18. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Briefmarken?
> Wie kriegst Du die denn auf die eMails geklebt? ^^^^^^


 na anlecken und auf das vorgesehne feld auf dem bildschirm kleben


----------



## Alux (18. Mai 2010)

War lustig heut.

Ich und ein WoW und RL Kumpel fahren immer gleichzeitig mitn Moped zur Schule (er wohnt fast neben mir).
Nun rutschten uns die Ärmel wegen dem Fahrtwind hoch und es wird ganz schön kalt (hatten heute nur bewölcktes Wetter)

Beide stellen wir unsre Mopeds ab, Helm runter und sagen gleichzeitig: " Seit wann crittet Heulen Böe dauerhaft?" Paar Freunde die auch zocken waren auch schon da. Groooßes Gelächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveless (18. Mai 2010)

> Also holte ich meinen Argetumsgrunzling raus und schickte ihn los mir einen Fürstenzirkon aus meiner Bank zu holen.



Hab ich da was verpasst? Erklär mir das mal bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. Mai 2010)

Raveless schrieb:


> Hab ich da was verpasst? Erklär mir das mal bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenne dir für 150 Argentummarken son Ponny kaufst kannst du den grunzling/knappen alle 5 Stunden für....uhm....10 min oder so zur Bank oder zu nem Händler schicken.


----------



## Mcdead (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe mal einen dämlichen hunter in einer 5er grp zu BC zeiten gehabt. Er war auf Treffsicherheit geskillt, hat seine Pfeile vergessen und behauptet ts wäre nutzlos.Da er uns gehörig auf die enrven ging und sein pet alles pullte haben wir ihn ständig ins Messer laufen lassen.
Das sah ca so aus
- healer,druide und tank verflüchtigen sich weiter weg vom Schurcken und dem besagten Hunter
- schurcke pullt mobs zum hunter
-Schurcke macht vanish
-hunters stirbt
- ein "sry war'n Versehen" folgt im chat, während wir uns im TS weglachen

Das war echt witzig wir haben es noobbing getauft
noobs mobben =noobbing


----------



## Xrap (18. Mai 2010)

Waren mal Pdk Fraktions Champions kurz vorm pull stellt n Hunter den Braufestbohrer kurz vorm pull fragt wer für was der bohrer sei isagte nur must kurz vorm kampf draudrücken macht für 15 sek 100% mehr dmg. Naja folge war Raidleader zählt runter 3.. 2.. 1.. WTF Pull.... naja wir waren dann noch 15 Leute gegen die Champions xD war mal wieder ne herausforderung u ich hab mein Trinket gewonnen da die anderen 2 Tanks ned wa waren ach das war geil u das geloooole war groß im Ts


----------



## J_0_T (19. Mai 2010)

Mcdead schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal einen dämlichen hunter in einer 5er grp zu BC zeiten gehabt. Er war auf Treffsicherheit geskillt, hat seine Pfeile vergessen und behauptet ts wäre nutzlos.Da er uns gehörig auf die enrven ging und sein pet alles pullte haben wir ihn ständig ins Messer laufen lassen.
> Das sah ca so aus
> - healer,druide und tank verflüchtigen sich weiter weg vom Schurcken und dem besagten Hunter
> - schurcke pullt mobs zum hunter
> ...



Witzig? Würde eher sagen erbärmlich und damit meine ich nicht den hunter... denn der ist bestraft genug sondern eher dich. Wie kann man sich auf eine stufe herablassen die eigendlich denen vorenthalten ist die anderen normalerweise den spielspaß verderben? aber achja... war ja nur en noob.

Aber am ende sehr erbärmlich... sowas wirft man aus der grp... aber man quält es nicht noch weiter...


----------



## Saladarxyz (19. Mai 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Witzig? Würde eher sagen erbärmlich und damit meine ich nicht den hunter... denn der ist bestraft genug sondern eher dich. Wie kann man sich auf eine stufe herablassen die eigendlich denen vorenthalten ist die anderen normalerweise den spielspaß verderben? aber achja... war ja nur en noob.
> 
> Aber am ende sehr erbärmlich... sowas wirft man aus der grp... aber man quält es nicht noch weiter...




*heul*... vogel


----------



## J_0_T (19. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> *heul*... vogel



Stimmt doch... wenn man merkt das die person nicht mitspielt wirft man sie raus... aber spielt nicht noch mit ihr... ist fast das selbe als sich über leute lustig machen die wirklich probleme haben.


----------



## Saladarxyz (19. Mai 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Stimmt doch... wenn man merkt das die person nicht mitspielt wirft man sie raus... aber spielt nicht noch mit ihr... ist fast das selbe als sich über leute lustig machen die wirklich probleme haben.




wer die gruppe verarscht muss leiden!


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Mai 2010)

Mein Chef hat kürzlich beschlossen, dass Dienstberatungen künftig von jedem mal moderiert werden sollen, nicht nur von ihm.

Kleine Rauchpause mit drei Kolleginnen und ich erzähl:
"Cheffe hat sich was neuen ausgedacht. Ab jetzt soll jeder mal random die Gildenleitung übernehmen."

Eine blies gleich die Backen auf und fing an zu kichern. Die anderen beiden guckten fragend.
Ich hab mich da einigermaßen wieder rausgehüstelt: "Haha, ja zulange die englischen Tagungsunterlagen gelesen. Random... ich meine, ist halt jeder mal spontan dran mit der ähm Gruppenleitung, also Moderation".


----------



## Aranshi (19. Mai 2010)

Arcanem schrieb:


> Religionunterricht:
> Was ist Sucht?
> antwort aus den reihen: Ein Imperativ!
> 
> ...



finds unlustig, vllt versteh ichs auch nur nicht ^^


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2010)

Wir haben mal zu Kara zeiten eins der Illidan Blades zusammen mit dem anderen Loot im Chatt verlinkt als der Prinz gefallen is.

der lustige Zaubermacht sockelnde Krieger der unterm Hunterpet lag, freute sich erst... wurde aber dan doch schnell traurig nachdem er beim Würfeln verloren hatte :_(

PS: Sehen was der Prinz wirklich gedropt hat konnte er nicht, er ist im kampf an der AE gestorben und hat den Geist freigelassen!


----------



## Aranshi (19. Mai 2010)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wir hatten eines abends MC Raid und waren kurz vor Ragnaros. Alle gut gelaunt und am rumalbern. Plötzlich schreit einer im TS "Scheisse ich glaube meine Küche brennt" Dann war im Gildenchat nur noch zu lesen /afk Küche brennt. Oh man haben wir gelacht. Zum Glück war nur seine Pizza angebrannt und er hatte das völlig vergessen aber das war echt zu geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geile geschichten warn teilweise echt zum totlachn


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2010)

Gestern im Modellbaufach. Ich habe mit einem Kumpel über WoW geredet, plötzlich ruft der Lehrer: "Ruhe dahinten, sonst werdet ihr aus der Gruppe gekickt mit nem Ticket am Hals!"

Oder: A:"(im RL)Du bist ein totaler Suchti, du solltest aufhören... Hey ähm du kannst mal inv geben?" B: "wtf? was ist inv?" cich) "wer ist hier der Suchti hä?"


----------



## Boddakiller (19. Mai 2010)

einfach nur geil mehr davon !


----------



## moehrewinger (19. Mai 2010)

Mir ist persönlich bisher nur eine wie ich finde witzige Geschichte passiert. War ziemlich am Anfang als WOW-Classic draußen war. Mein zweiter Char ever war ein Zwergenjäger und wir warten so auf die Hordler bei Süderstade als ich entdeckt habe, He ich hab ja nen neuen Skill "Totstellen". Keine Ahnung mehr welches lvl ich war, glaub um die 30 rum. Muß ihn halt prompt ausprobieren und fall mit einem lauten Gurgeln um. Prompt macht sich Panik unter den anderen Allies breit, da viele die Fähigkeit garnicht kannten. Da waren dann im Chat so Sachen zu lesen wie "Die haben einen Lvl 60 Schurken!" und alles rennt kreuz und quer rum. Ich habe mich erstmal königlich amüsiert bis ich feststellen mußte das man wirklich stirbt wenn man nicht rechtzeitig wieder aufsteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2010)

Mir ist es mal passiert, als ich nen Oger in Nagrand angegriffen habe,
daß er auf das kleine Lagerfeuer vor ihm zulief - mit geschlossenen Beinen drüberhüpfte und 
dann weiter auf mich zukam.

... habe ich gelacht ... (leider nicht mehr sowas erlebt) ...


Und Folgendes hatten wir in unserer Gilde damals auch nachgespielt, war genauso lustig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2f0aGMAx7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gretez


----------



## Sumpfkraut (20. Mai 2010)

Hab da auch eine xD!

Damals Kollege und ich wie die bekloppten gezockt ( er is jetzt 27 ,spielt aber eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr), ich jetzt gerade 21 ( spiel auch seit dezember net mehr)! Naja jedenfalls hatten wir damals aüßerst viel Zeit für Onlinespiele! So, eines Abends, ich muss jetzt lügen, aber glaube es war so um 2-3 Uhr weil wir da meistens pennen gegangen sind (hatten 4 wochen am Stück nur gezoggt, bis auf einkaufen war da nicht viel mehr passiert, sprich minimum 16 Std am tag gespielt) Naja jedenfalls war er da gerade müde geworden, meinte er gehe jetzt schlafen xD (ich muss jetzt schon lachen, bin gerade bei ihm und haben paar bier getrunken xD, er pennt gerade xD) Naja, jedenfalls hörte man ihm nach ein bis zwei szunden im schlaf sprechen (weiß nicht ob das stimmt, war zu bc zeiten gewesen, also schon ne weile her) also:"Ich habe aggro, wirke verblassen dann Schattenblitz! Ach nein bin ja Frost geskilled (xD) ! Tanke jetzt den Mob, heilung auf mich!(xD, dazu muss ich sagen das er krieger,Hunter und Priester bis jetzt auf 80 gespielt hat und auch damals schon auf lvl 70 hatte, er will jetzt nimma spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! So ähnlich ging es mir damals beim release von Gothic 3, als nen kollege krank gemacht hatte und bei mir war, ich früh noch müde war und zu ihm meinte er solle an computer gehen oder fern gucken, ich schlafe noch... Jedenfalls bin ich später aufgestanden, ging zu ihm und meinte(darauf beuht das ich schon tage lang gothic 3 gespielt hatte)"Wo ist der Ork, sag, Lars, wo ist der Ork, muss meine Quest noch abgeben! )Daran kann ich mich noch erinnern, muss im halbschlaf gewesen sein xD! Abschließend bleibt zu sagen: "Das Leben ist scheiße, aber die Grafik ist geil!" 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Dragonye (20. Mai 2010)

als ich aufm weg zum Zahnarzt aufm Roller saß und son typ über den Zebrastreifen joggt dachte ich mir scheiße , der hatn disconnect


----------



## hordetoaster (20. Mai 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> als ich aufm weg zum Zahnarzt aufm Roller saß und son typ über den Zebrastreifen joggt dachte ich mir scheiße , der hatn disconnect



Der wars nicht


----------



## Reeperbahn (20. Mai 2010)

War neulich im Internet unterwegs und hab in nemo Forum so ein thread über die lustigsten lügen geschichten gefunden!!
Ist ehrlich passiert =OO


----------



## boblong (20. Mai 2010)

Da fallen mir auch zwei Geschichten ein.

Ein Kollege wollte Kaffee holen. Er kommt ohne Kaffee wieder, mit der Erklärung "Kaffee hat noch Cooldown"

Ein mal in unserer Stammdisco kommt ne gruppe Metaller rein. Mein Kumpel darauf " Ah die Horde ist auch schon da"


----------



## Psalmensang (20. Mai 2010)

Vorgeschichte:letzten Samstag hab ich mit meinem Schami-Twink den mopsigen Streuner als Belohnung bekommen - war nicht sonderlich stolz auf das Vieh, aber ok, geschenkt.Letzten Sonntag wars dann etwas länger in icc (01:30 Uhr), entsprechend k.o. war ich noch am montag früh auf dem weg zur arbeit (05:30 Uhr).Ich levitier aus der Straßenbahn raus und mir kommt eine alte Dame mit nem beigen Mops an der Leine entgegen... Ich schlurf an Ihr vorbei und murmel ein: dickes gz, den hab ich auch seit samstag abend, war ne scheiss arbeit... und denk mir noch: so ne untote Hexe im T10 schaut aber echt trist aus.... knapp 10 Meter weiter hab ichs dann begriffen, was grad passiert ist, dreh mich zu der Dame um, die mir mit offenem Mund nachschaut, hab mich dann nochmal verständlich zum "süßen" Hundi geäußert und ich war echt froh, daß ich den zweiten Satz nur gedacht habe :-)


----------



## Wizziac (20. Mai 2010)

mein freund meinte zu mir damals am nächsten morgen, ich hab in der nacht die adds gepullt. ich habe im schlaf vor mich hin gebrabbelt ... mein freund hat das natürlich sofort ausgenutzt und mich im schlaf weiter ausgefragt, wo und wie usw. wir haben uns kringelig gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (20. Mai 2010)

Mein lustigster aber zu gleich ein etwas trauriger Raid, war damals zum Start von Ulduar, ein Naxx 25er Raid. Ich saß auf der Arbeit und ging mit meinem Bruder, 2 RL-Freunden und einigen Gildies eben halt nach Naxx. Es war zu Beginn so ca. 9 Uhr und wir standen dann knapp vor 1 Uhr vor Kel-Thuzad. Nach einigen Wipes begaben wir uns eben zum letzten Try, da eh alle schon total müde waren und ich auch endlich nach Hause wollte. Naja jedenfalls verlief der Pull wieder mal etwas chaotisch. Es sind gleich am Anfang 2 Leute gestorben, weil es einige Hexer und Jäger wieder nicht gebacken bekommen haben ihre Pets auf Hirntot zu stellen. Jedenfalls lief es halt dann so dahin bis am Ende bei ca. 10% noch 1 Heiler 1 Tank ein Freund, Magier und ich, Hexer, am Leben waren. Bei ca. 5% gab auch der letzte Heiler den Geist auf und der Tank haute nochmal alles rein und wir schafften ihn zu dritt auf 100k. Ich castete noch Feuerbrand und Verbrennen und ging dann selbst down. Mein Kumpel der sich zu dem Zeitpunkt ingame neben mir befand, castete noch einen Zauber mehr und gab dann selbst den Löffel ab. Im TS gab es dann gleich großes Geheule, dass wir ihn nicht geschafft haben, als er plötzlich doch umfällt, weil wir beide noch Dots draufgeklatscht haben und diese ihn schlussendlich dahingerafft haben. Wir haben dann alle total zu lachen angefangen, weil der Kill einfach nur peinlich war, weil eben alle gestorben sind und wir in trotzdem geschafft haben.


----------



## Serephit (20. Mai 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> ...Ich saß auf der Arbeit...



WTF?


----------



## Saladarxyz (20. Mai 2010)

boblong schrieb:


> Da fallen mir auch zwei Geschichten ein.
> 
> Ein Kollege wollte Kaffee holen. Er kommt ohne Kaffee wieder, mit der Erklärung "Kaffee hat noch Cooldown"
> 
> *Ein mal in unserer Stammdisco kommt ne gruppe Metaller rein. Mein Kumpel darauf " Ah die Horde ist auch schon da"*




da habt ihrs hordler sind cooler als allis


----------



## Jarel (20. Mai 2010)

Mir ist es vor ein paar Monaten passiert, dass ich zu meinem Kollegen bei der Arbeit (er ist auch ein WoWler und wir unterhalten uns oft drüber) gesagt habe: "Der Chef schuldet mir noch zwölf Gold"

Hintergrund: Ich hatte morgens ein kostenpflichtiges Paket für die Firma angenommen und mangels Schlüssel zum Kässchen kurz aus eigener Tasche gezahlt.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Golfyarmani (3. Juni 2010)

Es ist schon einige Zeit her, ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher ob es 10er oder 25 Ulduar war.
Wir waren bei der Katzenlady und und mußten bei ihrem Schrei uns ja alle immer zusammen stellen. Aber da gab es eine Eule, die sich nicht bewegt hatte. 
Und seine Begründung, warum er sich nicht bewegte war: Ich habe CD auf bewegen!!! Man haben wir im TS gelacht.


----------



## Weizenmehl (3. Juni 2010)

in der gilde war es so :

Hexer:hat wer noch netherstoff?
Ich:ne ich hab nur magiestoff brauchste das vllt?
Hexer:ne ich rauch nur nehterstoff
Ich: xDD ey maan xD
Pala:son kiffer xD
Druide: hast dich als kiffer geoutet
Hexer:^^


----------



## Saladarxyz (3. Juni 2010)

Also letztens im raid:
wir hatten grad pause
einer unsere dds sagt im ts: hey, geht mal auf den link, das video ist sau lustig....
naja nach 5sec haben ein paar leute angefangen zu schreien^^

in dem video ging es darum das sich drei alte männer nackt beglücken

das beste daran ist, man konnte es nicht weg klicken^^


----------



## Pusillin (21. Juni 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> finds unlustig, vllt versteh ichs auch nur nicht ^^



Naja, lustig finde ich es auch nicht,
brauchte auch etwas um dahinter zu kommen, manchmalist die Lösung einfach ZU offensichtlich.
2 Wörter:
Die Sucht: Das, was wohl alle erst gedacht haben. Halt eine Starke Abhängigkeit von Etwas.
Suchen: Das Verb - Ich suche, du suchst,.... Der Imperativ davon, also die "Befehlsform", ist im Singular "suche", im Plural "sucht" - also einfach ein Befehl an mehrere Personen.

Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass man das "u" kurz (bei der Sucht), und lang (beim Imperativ "sucht") spricht, und dass die Sucht ein Substantiv ist, also üblicherweise groß geschrieben wird, und "sucht" ein Verb, also üblicherweise kleingeschrieben wird.


----------



## charly-sue (21. Juni 2010)

vor einiger zeit waren wir mit der gilde naxx, schön und gut alles gelegt nur war hald dann schon 24.00 Uhr da ich viel schlaf brauch war ich so seit 23.00 Uhr auf standby und hab nur paar tasten gekloppt. 

schön und gut ich geh schlafen und das einzige was ich mal wieder treum is, dass wir 5 ma beim endboss wipen weil ich autowalk drin hatte. 

ok wegen dem 10 ma aufgewacht und gemeint ich zock immer noch wow und hab meine maus gesucht um das zus toppen, gut nicht gefunden.

nächster tag erzähle ich diesmeiner gilde und diese haben sich schlappgelacht. dazu kam dass wir etwa 2 monate später in icc waren und was passier mir? autowalk zum ersten boss -.- 

das erfolgserlebnis.

noch besser sind jedoch meine ausversehen pulls bei mauldarm oder modermine wo ich ausversehen was klick und pull und alle unerwartet los müssen, fü rmich relativ peinlich doch iwie findens immer alle total witzig. glaub da gabs sogar mal noch ne geschichte in icc 25 wo wir uns etwa ne stunde schlappgelacht haben. aber dazu weiss ich nicht mehr wie das ging.. joa war halt so n abend.. sonntag abend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (28. Juli 2010)

Ist mir vorhin passiert.

In Zul Drak mit meinem 75er Mage. Bei der Quest Verrat wo mit man den OberTroll Drakuru mittels einem übernommenen Troll töten muss.

Naja der Kampf beginnt, ich übernehme einen Troll benutze alles Skills usw. Dann stirbt der erste Troll, ich will einen neuen übernehmen und merke das ich zu nahe am 2. Troll stehe den in noch nicht übernommen habe. -> Tod

Im zweiten Try ists die gleiche Situation, ich übernehme Troll. Doch dieses mal hat mein übernommener Troll nur noch 15%, gut übernimmst schonmal den nächsten...der alte veschwindet dann wieder.
Ehhhhhhmmm...nein...ich übernehme den neuen Troll und bekomme sofort nen Schlag von meinem alten Troll in die Fresse. -> Tod

So jetzt aber, Kampf beginnt. Ich übernehme nen Troll alles klappt. Drakuru bei 20% gut die hauste noch selbst mit runter. Ich caste ein paar mal und denke mir: " Rufst nochmal dein Wasserelementar dann gehts schneller". Da das aber als Begleiter gilt ( so wie der Troll ) löst sich der Troll und werd wieder umgehaun.

Mittlerweile hasse ich die Quest einfach nur, mal sehn ob es jetzt klappt.


----------



## Moarck (28. Juli 2010)

mein Deutschkurs hatte Vertretung. Unser Vertretungslehrer war allen noch unbekannt, da wir die letzte Stunde vor dem Wochenende mit ihm hatten entschied er sich ein Spiel zu spielen. Wir spielten dieses Mal-spiel wo man erraten muss was gemalt wird bevor der "Maler" fertig ist.
Wir hatten 6 WoW-zocker in der Klasse, einer von ihnen war drann und wir alle: "ey, mal ma Illidan" und unser Lehrer "was?! wie willste den denn malen?"
wir alle voll erstaunt.. direkt danach wurde reingerufen:"dann mal eben Kel´Thuzad" und der Vertretungslehrer wieder:"komm schon, denn kannste doch net malen". 

das war die härte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ein WoW-zockender Lehrer. also das is mir noch nie vorgekommen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. Juli 2010)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hab ich beim Chatten gesehen^^
> 
> Gildenkollege 1 "Wo ist Tolledo?"
> Gildenkolelge 2 "Schau halt Buffed"



schreibe ich immer falls ich solche fragen lese.

meistens noch mit einem "/ oder google" dahinter. 

ansonsten ist mir im rl oder sonst noch irgendwas anderem, irgendwas komisches passiert, was irgendeinen bezug auf pc oder whatever hat....

obwohl doch.

bei mir auf arbeit habe ich es immer mit zig verschiedenen benutzernamen und passwörtern zu tun. ab und an versuche ich mich mit meinem wow passwort oder meiner ec pin einzuloggen. hm,.... ja doch. schon sehr merkwürdig

ach ja, was mir noch einfällt. ich habe immer das glück, wenn ich denn mal raide... was nicht sehr oft vorkommt da ich fast nur pvp spiele, dass ich, wenn ein raidmitglied tod ist und ich will ihn wiederbeleben, den ruhestein von mir klicke. warum auch immer. und dann sage ich meistens, ich glaube meine wiederbelebung ist buggy, ich stehe da und da.


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (28. Juli 2010)

einmal das war recht lustig 

mit meinem alten raid im ts und wärend des raids (naxx 25 damals scho auf farm) bissi über filme geredet und da kamen wir zu herr der ringe folgende konversation 


ich: gandalf is nen cooler magier 
raid memberin( sie hasst hdr): gandalf der zaubert in 3 filmen irgendwie 4 mal oder so
ich: naja der is eben meele geskillt
der ganze raid abgrundtiefes gelächter 

naja im nachhinein war das scho ne lustige antwort


----------



## Jariel1994 (28. Juli 2010)

@ Coolrambo omg ich bn gestorben vor lachen wie geil aahahahaaa xD

Also ich hab auch noch einen:

Wir machte gildenintern ICC 10er...dann alles firsttry stehen vorm Prof. dann meint der eine Gildi koenne nicht mehr ud muese off...dachten wir uns gut, suchen wir halt nen anderen DD, ich ging nach dala.

nach 30min keinen einzigen dd gefunden dacht ich spinn... dann meldete sich ein DK dessen EQ knapp i.O war aber der bissel komisch sockelte etc. naja egal prof schaffen wir auch so, also inv.

Dann geben wir ihm TS Daten durch, als er drin ist faengt er mit ner voll kindlichen stimme an zu reden als ob nix waehr mussten naetuerlich alle bissel schmuntzeln ;D 

kurz vorm ende des raids sagte er im TS: so erstaunlich es sich auch anhoert...ich bin 12 


Wir sind gestorben vor lachen irgendwie ringte sich einer noch durch mit ein wenig kichern in der stimme: also so erstaunlich ist das jetzt ned...bin nochmal gstorben vor lachen...ist wohl auch so einer wo man daei sein muss um den lustig zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## backstepper (28. Juli 2010)

Also eines Tages log ich mich ein um meinen schurken zu leveln und um die dayli
zu machn........  also wart ich mal und komm recht schnell azjol nerub ...
natürlich kommt einer gleich weil er noch was fertig machn muss..
also schau ich mir mal das gear der anderen gruppenmitglieder an 
UND ENTDECKE WIRKLICH DAS DER TANK WENIGER LIFE ALS ICH HAT,
FURY SKILLED IS UND 2 GRÜNE DOLCHE ANGELEGT HAT!!!!!!
und als ich ihn fragte warum er das macht gab er die antwort 
"Hhmm weiß nicht macht spaß XD"


also das was meine lustigste wow geschichte 
is doch wirklich krank oder^^


----------



## BlackDraign (28. Juli 2010)

ICC 10er:


Lady Todeswisper: Erklärbär rennt rum und will uns die Sache mit den Mobs erklären die spawnen, läuft über links nach rechts direkt vor der Lady rüber und kommt - wie soll es anders sein - in Aggro Range.

Hatten beim ersten Boss schon übelst Probs gehabt, haben die Dame dann aber beim Firsttry gelegt. 
Das eigentlich lustige daran war, das wir dann komplett bis zum Prof durchgerannt sind und jeden Boss Firsttry gelegt haben in der ID. Zuvor beim ersten Boss allerdings wurde erklärt und wir wipten 2- mal.

Seitdem wird nix mehr erklärt und es läuft! ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Juli 2010)

Also wie es ja so is Suchtbla bla^^ letztes Jahr aner berufsschule wir in Gemeinschaftskunde (3 Jahr EHK) die so jaaaaaaaaa wir nehmen süchte durch. Ich denk mir so ok ratterst dein Alkohol Drogen bla bla sind uncool runter^^ 
Doch dann hat sie mich geflasht, Packt die echt nen Lappi mit wow aus und meint so jaaaaaaaaaa wer kann mir sagen was hier für eine sucht vorliegt und wie sie entsteht.... Ok das war schon episch aber nun wirds legendär^^ 
Abends in der Gilde ich Kotz mich aus über alles bzw. feier das auch, auf einmal meint unsre Schurkin mhhhhhhhhhh ich hab heut mit meiner Klasse auch Wow-Sucht durchgenommen ;-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharwen (28. Juli 2010)

Ach lustige Sachen passieren mir und meinem Menne verdammt oft mit unsrem Nicht-Gilden-Raid-Raidleiter. An sich ein total lustiger, lockerer Typ, mit dem man gerne mal im TS hängt. Bei dem hat man aber ständig sone Situationskomiken, das ist nicht mehr normal.

Jedenfalls waren wir ein Wochenende dran, unsren Mains noch ein paar Erfolge für den roten Protodrachen zu holen.
Meiner Schami fehlten nur noch "Chaostheorie" und "Eiskalt". Ich also Tank geschnappt (sitzt neben mir und hat keine andre wahl ;P), ab ins TS und den Raidleiter mitgenommen. Da er mit seinem Magier ordentlich was raushaut, gingen wirs zu dritt an.
Jedenfalls kamen wir dann zur Großmagistrix. Nachdem sie sich geteilt und wieder zusammengefügt hatte, meinte unser Magier zum Tank "Achtung, ich hau jetzt alles raus!".
Er hat alles gezündet was da war, Spiegelbilder, Eisige Adern etc etc. 
Doch dann wirbelte uns die Blutelfin einfach durch die Luft. Kommentar des Magiers: "Oh!"

Ein andres mal, wir stehen mitm 10er vorm Blutrat. Er schnappte sich als Kriegertank die Kugeln und den einen Blutprinzen. Aber kaum wurde sein Blutprinz aktiv, ist er gestorben. Großes Gezeter, wie er denn an die Kugeln kommen sollte, er hat ja nix Fernkampftechnisches etc.etc. Regte sich erstmal gut 2 Minuten auf. 
Einwurf eines Mitraidlers, nachdem er sich halbwegs wieder beruhigt hatte: "Schusswaffe?" ABSOLUTE STILLE im TS . Ein bekanntes "Oh!" ertönte von unsrem Krieger und der Raid hat erstmal herzlich gelacht.


----------



## T-400 (28. Juli 2010)

da hab ich ne lustige Wipe geschichte
ich war ICC10er wir standen vor fauldarm hexer stellte sein komischen zirkel.
boss wurde erklärt...bis dahin lief noch alles gut
so ich DK...pet noch auf aggro gehabt pet rennt los pullt den boss...tank konnte noch rechtzeitig abspotten
alles lief wie geplant.
dann die ersten sporen. plötzlich liefen ALLE wirklich ALLE zu diesen bescheuerten zirkel weil der tank ne spore hatte uns sich despelln lassn wollte.... Wipe
wir haben uns im ts sowas von schlappgelacht danach nochn try und als die sporen kam mussten wir wieder anfangen zu lachen und sind nochma gewiped...


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2010)

das lustigstes das ich bis jetzt erlebt hab, war als meine gilde & ich probiert haben hogger mit 25 lvl 1er chars zu legen das war ein fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groton (9. November 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Vorgeschichte:letzten Samstag hab ich mit meinem Schami-Twink den mopsigen Streuner als Belohnung bekommen - war nicht sonderlich stolz auf das Vieh, aber ok, geschenkt.Letzten Sonntag wars dann etwas länger in icc (01:30 Uhr), entsprechend k.o. war ich noch am montag früh auf dem weg zur arbeit (05:30 Uhr).Ich levitier aus der Straßenbahn raus und mir kommt eine alte Dame mit nem beigen Mops an der Leine entgegen... Ich schlurf an Ihr vorbei und murmel ein: dickes gz, den hab ich auch seit samstag abend, war ne scheiss arbeit... und denk mir noch: so ne untote Hexe im T10 schaut aber echt trist aus.... knapp 10 Meter weiter hab ichs dann begriffen, was grad passiert ist, dreh mich zu der Dame um, die mir mit offenem Mund nachschaut, hab mich dann nochmal verständlich zum "süßen" Hundi geäußert und ich war echt froh, daß ich den zweiten Satz nur gedacht habe :-)



Den find ich richtig gut


----------



## Valdos Theolos (9. November 2010)

Wette: Ich bestelle beim Fleischer ein Manakeks, ich krief dafür ein Getränk spendiert^^.
,,Ein Manakeks bitte''
,,Wie bitte?"
,,Ein Leberkäs bitte"


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. November 2010)

Groton schrieb:


> Den find ich richtig gut


Jo besonders das "ich levitier aus der Strassenbahn raus" xD ...

Echt nice ! ^^


----------



## Sarvan (9. November 2010)

Kommt einer in nen Metzgerladen und sagt:
"WTB 2 Stacks [Hackfleich]!!"
Metzger:"b00n, zomfg, rofl [Hackfleisch] is bob!"

Oder so ähnlich


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. November 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> geil ^^
> 
> 
> 
> habe leider keien selber ^^



me to^^


----------



## Jeckel93 (9. November 2010)

Ich hab so zwei kleine Sachen woran ich dann gemerkt habe, dass ein Gildenmember und ich zu viel zocken =p

Ich hab mir so am letzten Tag bevor die Schule wieder anfängt vorgestellt, wie mich meine Lehrerin dran nimmt und mich fragt was wir so vor den Ferien gemacht haben.. Joa bloß hat sie mich in meinen Gedanken mit dem Namen meines Paladins aufgerufen und nich meinem echten Namen.

Kollege von mir hats noch besser erwischt^^ Er hat nem Arbeitskollegen bei der Arbeit im Lagerraum was zugerufen und als derjenige ihm zugebrüllt hat er würde ihn nich verstehn, weil er zu leiste ist hat sich mein Freund erstmal an den Kopf gefasst und wollte sein nicht vorhandenes Headset so richten.


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. November 2010)

In einer ehemaligen Gilde waren manche der Ansicht "warum Arbeiten?? Ich kann doch auch so WoW spielen."


----------



## jolk (9. November 2010)

backstepper schrieb:


> ....
> "Hhmm weiß nicht macht spaß XD"
> 
> 
> ...


krank, dass es ihm spaß macht und er das spiel genießt? hmm stimmt, das ist wirklich widerlich!


an lustige geschichten von mir selber, erinnere ich mich nicht so richtig, hmm aber so sachen wie mit speedbonus und levitieren im arathibecken zur schmiede springen und während des fluges sterben sodass es leichen regnet oder mit den runen aus scholo seine eigenen lvl 1 chars töten (die wandeln leben in mana um, und zwar mehr leben als ein lvl 1 char hat, aber ka ob das nochgeht)
langeweile macht erfinderisch^^ raketenhelm aus nethersturm ist auch immer lustig. 
okay ich weiß, keine wirkliche geschichte, muss erstmal nachdenken, und zu den sachen könnt ihr euch selber eine geschichte denken


----------



## Schlaviner (9. November 2010)

Mein bekannter spielt Hunter
Wärend eines Ulduar raids stehen wir vor dem typ mit den zwei armen ( name vergessen  ). Wärend Raidleiter noch erklärt wollte mein bekannter den Boss anklicken, nimmt aber anstatt der linken Maustaste die rechte und Pullt den Boss. Man was war das Gelächter von mir groß  

Andere Situation 
Kumpel hat ICC 10ner Raid. Ich mit ihm im Skype. 
. Irgendwann sagt mein Kumpel : "Alla Du ich geh ma schnell ne Runde scheißen." Aufeinmal schreit sein raidleiter : Herr Paffhoffi ( sein Charname) Scheißen wird hier aber net gesagt, wir sind ein Sozialer Server. 

Und die Moral von der Geschicht ? vergesse Push2 talk nicht 

Die Geschichte is jetzt nen halbes jahr her und wir lachen und noch immer tagtäglich einen ab


----------



## Kartonics (9. November 2010)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Welch glorreich Sinnfreier und komplett unnötiger post, aber was solls.
> 
> BTT:
> 
> ...




Kenne einen der hat als Eule ocu hero getankt natürlich mit 11/12hc gear war aber cool wie er durch dmg aggro hatte


----------



## SchurxoxD (9. November 2010)

Bei uns einmal in uldu hm: Hodir... der gang mit den würmern einer (dudu) sagt: was is denn wenn ich in so nen haufen spring?'... wir natürlich: mach das nich das ich böse... ja wir stehn dann vor hodir und ich hör nur noch im ts : ' Huch ich hab würmer gefunden XD' drehe mich um und seh nen baum mit 4 würmern am arsch...das war natürlich noch nicht alles.... hodir down wir auf dem weg zu freya bevor man in ihr gebiet da reingeht bei den 2 wachen wir sitzen da pause der kommt in baumform: ahhhh ich bin gefeart... wird von den waffen umgeklatsch...( ich war schon fast am ende -.-') dann wird er gerezzt und rennt sofort wieder da rein und wir sterben.... joa also wenn man das im ts mitbekommen hat... naja ich war tot vor lachen -.-'^^


----------



## Rchard (9. November 2010)

Hahaha solche Momente gabs bei mir und meinen Freunden viele ^^.

Als ich im Sommer viel Wow gespielt hab (mehr als 12 stunden Durchschnitt xD) und dann zb. Kleidung einkaufen war hab ich immer darüber 

nachgedacht was für Stats die Hose hat.


----------



## soulhawk (9. November 2010)

Halion 25:

RL: DK wieso bist du gestorben?
DK: Erst stunnt der mich mit seinem Riesenschwanz und fistet mich auchnoch mit seinem Strahl

"Schützt die Eier"

Goldseller: Guten Tag, wir haben 84k gold auf diesem Server, möchten sie welches kaufen?
Spieler: Arme Knilche, hab mit 3 chars das Goldcap, soll ich euch was leihen?


----------



## Survíver (9. November 2010)

> Geschrieben 03 Juni 2010 - 11:06
> 
> Also letztens im raid:
> wir hatten grad pause
> ...


Klicken auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Milchdose (9. November 2010)

Unsere Deutschlehrerin hat den dummen Fehler gemacht in meiner (Informatik orientierten) Klasse die Vorbereitung eines Rollenspiels als Aufgabe zu geben. :O
Als dann direkt nach Tanks und Healern gefragt wurde wusste direkt jeder was gemeint war und auch unsere Lehrerin musste schmunzeln


----------



## moehrewinger (9. November 2010)

Da hats wohl jemand eilig mit Fliegen in Azeroth. Achja, das ganze war in Westfall


----------



## Malohin (10. November 2010)

Damals...
Classic-Zeiten....

Viele Menschen streben in Hannover dem Fussballstadion zu. Zwei Beamte der Reiterstaffel patroullieren durch das Gedränge.
Es fällt, deutlich hörbar, die Bemerkung "DER Gaul is' aber nicht episch..." woraufhin sich die Beamtin im Sattel umdreht und sagt:
"Hast Du schonmal jemanden in grün mit 'nem epischen Reittier gesehen?"

(Nicht von mir - ist Hörensagen)


----------



## Ineel (10. November 2010)

Moin

Ich arbeite im Restaurant (Service) und einer der Köche spielt unteranderem auch Wow (Er: Pala, Ich: Jäger).

Naja, aufjedenfall am Nachmittag war einiges zu tun.

Ich: Kannst du nochmal bitte die Bratkartoffeln neu machen, die bring ich sicherlich nicht zum Gast (waren total schwarz)
Er: Pff, du hast doch die Aggro der Gäste
Ich: Keine sorge Irreführung ist schon gesetzt.
Er: Mach ich halt Hand des Schutzes auf mich selber
Ich: Totstellen...
Er: Mist und mein Ruhestein hat noch 5 Std Cooldown (Erklärung in 5 Stunden hätte er feierabend )

Man was haben wir darüber gelacht ^^.


----------



## Cyone (10. November 2010)

Damals in Classic:

Meine Paladina in der kompletten Vorpostenrüstung:
http://www.wowhead.c...nshots:id=69657
(Falls der Link nicht funktioniert: Von vorne siehts aus wie ein knapper Bikini. Von hinten ist nur der Platten-String-Tanga zu sehen. Das Oberteil und die Beinschienen sind nämlich nur vorne aufgeklebt.) 


Wir waren mit ein paar Freunden in der Ini. Da hieß es dann ständig "Zieh dir endlich mal etwas an, ich kann mich gar nicht konzentrieren."

Plötzlich ein seltsames Geräusch im TS.

Jemand fragt: "Was war das?"

Ich: "Das war mein Strumpfband, das ist gerissen"

Wir haben den Rest der Ini lachend verbracht....


----------



## Livien (10. November 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hmm..Wo war das nochmal.....Bota war's glaube ich, ach egal. Jedenfalls war mein Schuh etwas beschädigt (Mein Reallife-Schuh).
Tjoa, Slip ons gehen halt schnell kaputt. Jedenfalls haben wir halt eben etwas rumgeschrieben, wie's denn so ginge und so (Man mag's kaum glauben, aber in BC waren die Leute noch nett und fröhlich in Inzen unterwegs). Hab denen halt auch von meinem angeschlagenen Schuh erzählt, und dass ich den versuchen werde wieder halbwegs zu "reparieren".

So, Boss 1 fiel...dann der 2. ...der 3. auch irgendwann..bis dann eben die Instanz leer gefegt wurde. Und nuja, als Verabschiedung habe ich dann in etwa geschrieben "najo dann leutz, ich geh mal meinen schuh weiter flicken". Als Antworten kamen dann aber nur "Lol, rofl, omg, xD,"- und so Krams. War erstmal verwirrt, weil ich nicht wusste, wieso das jetzt so lustig sein sollte.

Ich habe mich etwa noch 5 Min. nach dem Leave gefragt, wieso die alle anfingen zu lachen :/.

Chatfenster wieder hochgescrollt: Achso....Bei "fLicken" das "L" vergessen . [/font]


----------



## gehix (10. November 2010)

soulhawk schrieb:


> Goldseller: Guten Tag, wir haben 84k gold auf diesem Server, möchten sie welches kaufen?
> Spieler: Arme Knilche, hab mit 3 chars das Goldcap, soll ich euch was leihen?



Ahhh, wie geil ist denn das bitte xD
Aber solche Anfragen kamen bei mir auch schon rein, habe aber nicht so schick geantwortet wie du xD

Zum Thema:
Was ich generell lustig (manchmal aber auch traurig) finde, wie sich manche Leute so im RL unterhalten. Lol, omG etc. Also da merkt man meist, ob und welches Game die am zocken sind 
Naja, kurze Sache bei mir. Neuer Club eröffnet und wir standen in der Warteschlange. Vor uns nen paar Typen die gestresst hatten und ein Madel aus unserer Gruppe angefasst hatte. Der Türsteher rammte den Typ zu Boden und ging wieder auf seine Posi. Wir erstmal verwundet geschaut. Kollege dachte laut und meinte, was war das. Türsteher nur, angechargt und umgenuked. Wir mussten soo derbe lachen, nicht weil es des gesagt hatte, sondern weil er auch nen Touch von Hogger hatte. Der Typ war ungelogen nur 1.60 Groß aber dafür 2 meter breit und hatte so nen Haarschnitt wie Hogger. (Warum so lustig?)
Ich und meine Zocker Kollegen mussten einfach an den Blizzcon 2009 Live raid von Premontion denken, siehe "*HIER*"

War auf jeden Fall eine sehr unterhaltsame Situation ^^


----------



## Livien (10. November 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Was ich generell lustig (manchmal aber auch traurig) finde, wie sich manche Leute so im RL unterhalten. Lol, omG etc.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also finde ich persönlich eher traurig...Weiß ja nicht, aber das kommt mir irgendwie panne vor. Wenn sich irgendwelche Jugendlichen im Zug so unterhalten, bin ich immer leicht gereizt....Warum? Keine Ahnung, fühle mich dann einfach so.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das bezieht sich dann aber nur eben auf dieses "Lol-Rofl-Omg"-Gelaber. Ich meine, wenn man mit irgendwelchen Leuten am Wochenende was spaßiges unternimmt (Also im richtigen Leben ^^), dann lacht man doch einfach, und quiekt dabei nicht noch ein (L)autes(O)nline(L)achen aus der Lunge heraus. Find ich wie eben schon geschrieben persönlich bisschen psycho.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> angechargt und umgenuked.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also da hatte ich auch schon ohne dem Link ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt, weltklasse [/font].


----------



## Ulthras (10. November 2010)

Ich hab die glaub ich schonmal in nem ähnlichen Thread gepostet, aber scheißegal:
Ich mit meinem Schurken im PdK25er(noch zu anspruchsvolleren Zeiten) unterwegs.
Unsere Gruppe bekämpft gerade den 4. Boss, also diese Valkyren.
Auf einmal ertönt im TS die im Gegensatz zu dem bayerischen Geplapper des Raidleaders ne glasklare Stimme:
"Sorry Leute, muss sofort weg, mein Hund ist ausm Fenster gesprungen"
Ganze Gruppe schiebt erstmal Lachflash im TS, als sich herausgestellt hat, das der Typ Tank war, wurde es noch viel geiler
Wipe bei ca. 25%


----------



## =Unforgiven= (10. November 2010)

Ich finds immer recht witzig mit anzusehen wenn ein Schami oder Dudu im Auge des Sturms auf dem Engpass (bei der Flagge) von Allis/Hordlern umzingelt ist und dann seine Wave auslöst ^^

Ist mir selbst schon oft passiert. Ich war leider immer der der "jahooouuuuuu" in den Ts rufen konnte.


----------



## =Unforgiven= (10. November 2010)

Was haben ein Pala und eine Schwangere gemeinsam ? Wenn die Blase platzt haben beide ein Problem.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. November 2010)

Hehe, ich hab auch mal eine. (: Weiß nicht, ob sie für andere so witzig ist, ich hab mich allerdings dabei weggeschmissen.^^ 
Das Ganze ereignete sich erst diesen Montag.

Vorgeschichte:
Da ich nur 5Min Fußweg von der Schule nach Hause habe, gehe ich wenn ich einen freien Block (auf dem Gym hat man nur noch Doppelstundenkurse, also sprich zwei freie Stunden) habe, immer mit meinen beiden Besten Freundinnen zu mir. Da beiden haben mir öfter mal beimzocken über die Schulter geschaut und vor kurzem selbst angefangen.  Lvl 5 und lvl 11, hachja wie süß.^^
Aber weiter im Text. Wir also bei mir vor der Daddelkiste. Eine der beiden loggt sich in meinem Acc ein. "Hey lass uns mal nen Funchar anfangen! " Das war die Geburt des Taurendruiden namens Haraldhorn. xD (ja ich weiß wie UNHEIMLICH kreativ ) Soweit die Vorgeschichte

Haupteil:
Einige Zeit später, wir drei sitzen zusammen mit meiner Schwester am Mittagstisch. Fragt mich nicht wieso, aber wir kamen irgendwann auf das Thema Zweitnamen.^^ Folgender Dialog:

Ich: Jaja sei du mal bloß ruhig, dein Freund heißt mit Zweitnamen Harald! (Zu meiner Schwester)
Freundinnen: *In schallendem Gelächter ausbrechen* 
Ich: *checkts ne Weile später, steigt dann auch ins Lachen ein*
Schwester: Hä, was geht mit euch? xD
Ich: Dein Freund ist ein Taure! 
Schwester: *guckt mich völlig verdattert an* Hä bist du bekloppt, mein Freund heißt Sascha!
Wir 3: *kippen vor Lachen fast von der Küchenbank* xD

Meine Schwester zockt auch, was den Witz ja eigentlich noch verstärkt, zumal sie auch von "Unserem" Harald wusste. xD

Und was den Witz vllt noch erklärt (hat zwar nix mit WoW zu tun, ist aber auch lustig^^) 
Wir drei haben uns verabredet aber eine der beiden ist eine notorische zuspätkommerin. Ich sag der andern, dass sie ihr ne Simse schicken soll, dass sie ihren Arsch bewegen soll. Hier die Simse: "Nisi: Beweg mal deinen Arsch hierher! xD" 
Ihre Antwort: "Hääääää, ich heiß Lynn! Und wo seid ihr???" Seitdem ist dieses Ich heiß blabla Und blabla- ein Running Gag von uns.  Nisi ist übrigens mein Spitzname, nur für den geneigten Leser als Zusatzinfo-^^


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2010)

Gildenchat vor ein paar Monaten:

Vorgeschichte

Ein Member von uns hat irgendwie einen Ast im Eschental mit einem Vogel verwechselt und immer geschrieben "Leute kommt der Vogel ist voll riesig und komisch" als wir gekommen sind, haben wir ihm dann gesagt dass das ein Ast sei.

Naja:

2 Sind neu in die Gilde gekommen, sie kannten sich im Reallife.

Wir haben dem Spieler mit dem Ast Vogel genannt, ab dem Tage.

Also habe ich ihn immer mit Vogel angesprochen, doch er reagierte nicht. Also habe ich immer weiter mit Vogel auf ihn eingeredet im Gildenchat. 
Plötzlich sagt der eine der 2 neuen. "Alter von euch lass ich mich doch nicht verarschen ihr Idioten." und die Gilde verlassen. Da hat mir der andere gesagt, der heisse zum Nachnamen Amsel und sich hatte angesprochen gefühlt. 

Wir haben uns fast weggeschmissen vor lachen.^^


----------



## legend codename (10. November 2010)

Nachdem ich auf der Gamescom war wollten meine Freunde und ich mit dem Zug nach Hause fahren. Also warten wir am Bahnhof. Plötztlich geht etwas entfernt von uns eine Gruppe Jungendliche lang und einer von denen hat dann laut gesagt: "WoW-Wandergruppe bitte folgen." Ich fands irgendwie lustigXD


----------



## Manaori (10. November 2010)

Als ich diesen Thread gelesen habe, dachte ich - schade, dass mir sowas (bis auf den Geld-Gold Versprecher) eigentlihc nicht passiert. 

Naja, denkste. 
Neben dem Lesen hier habe ich mit einer Freundin gechattet, die erzählte mir von den bayrischen Wochen in ihrer Mensa. Ich fragte dann so: "Ach, gibts da dann das typische Essen? Also, Saurfang, Blutwurst, etc?" 

... Sie hat mich nicht verstanden ;(


----------

